# Fuente Regulada variable de 1.2 a 33v con Lm350K



## DJ-AS (Nov 30, 2006)

Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una gran duda con un pequeño proyecto de una fuente regulable.

Al final de la explicación, dice que si conectamos una fuente con punto medio, hay que sacar los diodos D2 y D3, mandar el punto medio a masa y conectar el transformador normalmente como si fuera uno sin punto medio, y la verdad no sé cómo conectar los 2 diodos de esa manera.
No quiero ponerme a probar por miedo a dañar algún componente y ni hablar de quemar el transformador.
Sé que es algo muy básico, pero soy principiante y la verdad me gusta muchísimo la electrónica y espero contar con la ayuda de los que participan en el foro.
Sin más, espero algunas respuestas y/o soluciones.
Saludos a todos.

PD: Dejo el PDF del proyecto para los que lo necesiten.


----------



## juanpastsierra (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola amigo:
            lei el pdf y te explico, coninsiste en que si tenes una fuente simetrica o transformador partido, es decir, por ejemplo, 12-0-12, tomas los dos extremos de la bobina, es decir, obiando el punto medio, ( si medis con el tester tenes que tener 24v), de un extremo colocas un diodo, y en el otro colocas el otro diodo, y los unis, ambos apuntando hacia el sentido de la corriente, y ahi estarias obteniendo el positivo, y del punto medio, es decir 0v, pasa a ser el negativo, pero esto solo si tu transformador es partido, si el transformador te larga 12 vca, solamente, tenes que trabajar con los 4 diodos. si queres despues te mando el diagrama.


----------



## DJ-AS (Ene 4, 2007)

Hola viejo, muchas gracias por tu respuesta, pero ya lo solucioné al dilema que tenía con ésto del transformador.
Resulta que sí tenía un transformador +12 -12 pero el punto medio está muerto, evidentemente cortado en algún lado y tendría que llevarlo a revisar por gente que se dedica a las reparaciones de los transformadores.
Como dije antes, ya solucioné, asi que gracias nuevamente por contestar.
Saludos y feliz año!


----------



## arcadi (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola, 
soy nuevo en esto de la electronica. Necesito hacer una fuente de alimentacion variable, y he decidido hacer una fuente coma la de este esquema (com un LM350k). 

Necesito si alguien me puede decir si me soportará cortocircuitos esta fuente, o si hay algun circuito que me pueda prevenir los cortocircuitos. 
Ya que una prueba que tiene que pasar mi fuente es soportar cortocircuitos. 

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## JV (Mar 29, 2007)

Segun un par de compañeros, no los resite a los cortos:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11098.html

Algo de información al respecto puedes encontrar aqui:

http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_ReguladoresTransistorizados2.asp

Saludos..


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 30, 2007)

Hola amigo arcadi, un usuario del foro tenia este archivo de la fuente, el cual te lo facilitaré, en vista de que es justamente lo que necesitas...

Saludos...

P.D: Los diodos de proteccion en el esquema serian D2 y D3, los cuales protegen al IC de cortocircuitos tanto en la entrada como en la salida...


----------



## jona (Mar 31, 2007)

hola skynetronics:
esos diodos estan simplemente de proteccion entrada-salida,para q en caso de cortocircuitos no exploten los capacitores electroliticos.NADA MAS.
pero eso no protege en nada a el circuito regulador LM350K Y LM 338K.sin o con ellos el ic es la misma basura.
no se cuantas fuentes faltan armar para q todos nos demos cuenta q ese tipo de regulador es una porqueria y no soporta cortocircuitos.
fue explicado aca por un colega,el por q no lo soporta.
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about11098.html


----------



## skynetronics (Mar 31, 2007)

jona dijo:
			
		

> hola skynetronics:
> esos diodos estan simplemente de proteccion entrada-salida,para q en caso de cortocircuitos no exploten los capacitores electroliticos.NADA MAS.
> pero eso no protege en nada a el circuito regulador LM350K Y LM 338K.sin o con ellos el ic es la misma basura.
> no se cuantas fuentes faltan armar para q todos nos demos cuenta q ese tipo de regulador es una porqueria y no soporta cortocircuitos.
> ...



hola jona:

Agradezco tu aclaracion, pero sabes...
Me extraña que los fabricantes de estos ICs expongan en sus datasheets que los reguladores de toda la serie que mencionas soportan los cortocircuitos, quizas seria bueno que la persona que creó el topic evalue seriamente todas nuestras opiniones, al menos yo no he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con el LM350 por lo que respeto seriamente lo que cuentas, asique  cuando pueda me armare un circuito con ese IC para ver si es cierto lo del tema de los cortocircuitos...

Nuevamente te agradezco tus comentarios y me gustaria que se sume mas gente a este topic para que compartan sus experiencias...

Saludos...


----------



## jona (Mar 31, 2007)

coincido con vos,q se sume mas gente y en especial el generador de el topic.


----------



## pablex89 (Dic 5, 2008)

gax esto andaba buscando xd


----------



## gonzacarv (May 23, 2009)

Hola a TODOS! Ante todo muchas gracias por leer sobre mi problema:

Resulta que hace unos dias le construi una fuente regulada de 0 a 30V a mi hermano, como el transformador que el se consiguio para que se la arme era de 5A, me parecio un despropocito hacer el regulador con el LM317, que es el que siempre habia usado antes para fuentes de menor amperaje, entonces compre el LM350K, pensando que era lo mismo solo con distinto encapsulado y con mas corriente. El circuito que arme es este:







En el capacitor 4700micro (el que esta despues del rectificador), que no se ve en la imagen hay 35V (el pico del secundario del transformador). Esa es la tension que llega al regulador digamos. La resistencia de 240 ohm es de 1/4 W.

La fuente anduvo perfecta durante 12 hs hasta que se clavo, la resistencia de 240 ohm estaba quemada. La reemplace por otra de 1/2W, pero la fuente ahora regula de 19 a 30V, y no baja de los 19V... Ah, y la resistencia nueva q puse SE CALIENTA MUCHO!

Probe por separado el pote (5k lineal) y los capacitores, esta todo bien, la R a pesar de que se calienta me sigue marcando la misma resistencia (240).... Y no creo que el regulador este qemado, son durisimos y jamas queme... ademas para probar  el regulador tengo que desarmar todo y armar de nuevo en la proto a ver como se porta.

A nadie le paso? no saben qe podra ser? Los circuitos que encuentro del LM350K no son como el que arme yo, yo solo arme el mismo que usa el LM317... habra algo mal?

Desde ya muchas gracias por sus rtas!

Gonzalo


----------



## franko1819 (May 23, 2009)

ES UN MODULO METALICO?
Si es asi:
conectaste la parte que se atornilla del integrado al modulo metalico?
conectaste a masa el modulo metalico?
porque la parte que se atornilla del integrado es el voltage de salida positivo y hace cortocircuito con la masa
A MI ME PASO CON EL LM 317


----------



## zaiz (May 23, 2009)

Revisa si conectaste bien las terminales. 
Aquí te dejo la imagen del regulador.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Si es el lm350k entonces es encapsulado to-3  (el de abajo)

Y la salida es el mismo encapsulado.

Saludos.


----------



## gonzacarv (May 23, 2009)

El regulador esta bien conectado, ya tenia el pinout y su datasheet... De hecho la fuente funciono perfectamente bien 12 hs antes de dejar de funcionar... La salida no esta en corto.

Alguna otra idea?

Muchas gracias

Gonzalo


----------



## zaiz (May 23, 2009)

Lo único que se me ocurre es que se encuentre en mal estado el regulador que compraste porque:

1) El datasheet para el lm350 trae el mismo diagrama que pusiste arriba y por lo tanto sí es correcta la conexión.

2) Si bajas la resistencia variable hasta cero, te queda sólo la de 240 y automáticamente el voltaje  de salida debe bajar a 1.25V (Vref). Si no baja, la resistencia se calienta y tiende a quemarse. Lo que me dice que el voltaje no está bajando y ya tú lo corroboras cuando dices que no baja de 19 volts.

La fórmula dice que:  Vsalida= Vref (1+(R2/R1)) + IadjR2

por lo tanto,* cuando *R2(r variable)=0:

 Vsalida= 1.25 (1+(0/240))+0= 1.25(1+0)=1.25V  , o sea que debe bajar a 1.25V

Así que no queda otra que sospechar del lm350k, ya que dices que todas las conexiones están bien.

(Tal vez estaba todo bien y en el transcurso de esas 12 horas que funcionó hubo algún problema como por ejemplo sobre-corriente por falla en la carga, sobre tensión en la entrada, etc, etc, o alguna otra causa que lo haya dañado, pero todo indica que el regulador lm350 está dañado.)


----------



## gonzacarv (May 23, 2009)

zaiz dijo:
			
		

> 1) El datasheet para el lm350 trae el mismo diagrama que pusiste arriba y por lo tanto sí es correcta la conexión.



Si te fijas detenidamente, el datasheet original de National Semiconductor es para los reguladores LM150/LM350A/LM350 (este de aqui   http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM150.pdf) y cuando muestran los usos tipicos, el regulador que se usa en el circuito que arme yo arriba dice LM150, no LM350, el 350 aparece en otros circuitos mas complejos. De todos modos asumo que todos sirven para todos los circuitos... Asi es que supongo que el regulador realmente esta dañado. Voy a desarmar el circuito y probarlo en la proto, luego les cuento que tal.

Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## zaiz (May 24, 2009)

gonzacarv dijo:
			
		

> Si te fijas detenidamente, el datasheet original de National Semiconductor es para los reguladores LM150/LM350A/LM350 (este de aqui   http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM150.pdf) y cuando muestran los usos tipicos, el regulador que se usa en el circuito que arme yo arriba dice LM150, no LM350, el 350 aparece en otros circuitos mas complejos. *De todos modos asumo que todos sirven para todos los circuitos*



Efectivamente, gonzacarv, así es.

Y en el mismo datasheet que posteaste, dentro de la sección "Typical Applications" vienen varios circuitos más complejos, como bien dices, pero primero ponen al mismo circuito del que hablamos* y sí es también para el lm350, lo que puedes comprobar por la nota que viene abajo de la figura*. Es la aplicación digamos más sencilla, pero útil y muy válida.

(Otro detalle: Ve la imagen que te subo aquí, Hasta abajo viene una nota que dice que usualmente R1 = 240 ohms para el lm150 y para el lm350 es R1=120 ohms.
Pero claro que debe funcionar también con 240, porque la nota dice "usualmente" pero no "obligatoriamente")

--------------

Muy bien, esperamos tu respuesta.

Saludos.


----------



## zopilote (May 24, 2009)

Aqui lo que no se menciona  ¿cual es la carga de la fuente?,de allí te puedo decir si estas en el camino correcto para utilizar el LM350K, pues con el circuito que tienes no soportaria una carga como un ventilador (no sirve para variar su velocidad).

Etolipoz
----------


----------



## gonzacarv (May 24, 2009)

zopilote dijo:
			
		

> Aqui lo que no se menciona  ¿cual es la carga de la fuente?,de allí te puedo decir si estas en el camino correcto para utilizar el LM350K, pues con el circuito que tienes no soportaria una carga como un ventilador (no sirve para variar su velocidad).
> 
> Etolipoz
> ----------



zopilote no comprendo bien a lo que te refieres. La fuente que hice es de corriente continua y es para uso de laboratorio, la carga es, por supuesto, variable, y la hice para una entrega de corriente maxima de 3A (lo que a 30V implicaria 90W). Recuerda que el LM350 es un regulador de tension continua, no un triac o otro dispositivo para corrientes alternas.

Saludos

Gonzalo


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola a todos

Mi nombre es Ericson y soy estudiante de electronica.

Bueno les comento, que monte este circuito
http://www.comunidadelectronicos.com/proyectos/fuente3.htm
con una variación, mi  transformador es de 30v -3amp
en el momento de probarla me regulaba de 1.2v a 25.5v
Hasta ahí pienso que todo estaba bien 
Pero cuando quise medir el voltaje de salida de la fuente (25.5v) con una resistencia de potencia de 10 ohm 2W(para ver si resistía los 2.5 amp o que no se cayera) el voltaje se cayó totalmente y después de eso el voltaje de salida de la fuente era 0v. Al parecer el regulador se quemo.

Notas: 
En ningún momento el regulador se calentó.
Probé el regulador, mirando si había continuidad entre la salida y la entrada, el resultado fue positivo el regulador se quemo. (Me gustaría saber también la veracidad de esta prueba)

Mi pregunta es. 
El regulador se quemo porque el transformador era de 30v? Que pudo haber pasado?
Por favor ayúdenme

De antemano muchas gracias. Esta página es de las que más me gustan.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 6, 2010)

Posibilidad 1: Si tu transformador es de 30Vca, rectificado y filtrado te da 42Vcc, el integrado solo soporta 35Vcc entre entrada y salida
Posibilidad 2: Que te hallan vendido un *regulador falso, re-etiquetado como LM350* y que en realidad sea algo muy inferior.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 6, 2010)

Muchas Gracias 

Al parecer  con el filtrado eran 40.1v 
Dejo unas imágenes para la comunidad electrónica, para que no cometan el mismo error que yo.

 La primera img es el voltaje del transformador rectificado 26v
 La segunda img es el voltaje del filtrado 40v

(si alguien tiene otra idea de que fue lo que pudo haber pasado, me gustaría contemplarla) 

Además pido mil disculpas es la primera vez que participo en el foro y veo que mi post tiene un 95% de probabilidad de ya estar en el foro.

Comentare en el foro respecto al tema y  Nuevamente Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 6, 2010)

Hola.

De que tipo de encapsulado o cubierta tiene el regulador que usaste (que forma tiene).
Es decir el encapsulado todo de metal o el que tiene una cubierta negra.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 6, 2010)

Use el LM350K tiene un emcapsulado






(grande tipo moneda)

Datasheet 

http://www.national.com/ds/LM/LM350.pdf


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 7, 2010)

hey muchas gracias .. me gusto mucho el plano del circuito y justo en estos momentos estoy trabajando con el lm350K y tenia la misma duda con un transformador partido +12-12.
Muchas Gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 7, 2010)

Hola.

Tienes que usar los 24V (es decir, sin usar la toma central), usa un rectificador tipo puente (los de 4 diodos)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

DJ-AS dijo:


> Hola gente, soy nuevo en el foro y tengo una gran duda con un pequeño proyecto de una fuente regulable.
> 
> Al final de la explicación, dice que si conectamos una fuente con punto medio, hay que sacar los diodos D2 y D3, mandar el punto medio a masa y conectar el transformador normalmente como si fuera uno sin punto medio, y la verdad no sé cómo conectar los 2 diodos de esa manera.
> No quiero ponerme a probar por miedo a dañar algún componente y ni hablar de quemar el transformador.
> ...




Hola a todos

Muchas gracias por su ayuda.

Bueno, les comento que monte la fuente regulada (1.2v - 30v)  con el LM350k de acuerdo al diagramade de DJ-AS, y me surgieron los siguientes problemas.

1. La fuente solo me regula de 1.2v a 25.4v.
2. Solo soporta 1.7A.

No sé que pueda ser, la única variación con respecto al circuito es mi transformador de 24v a 3A, ¿será que este es el motivo?
Estoy preocupado lo mínimo que necesito es  poder sacar  2A.

De antemano muchas gracias por leer mi mensaje  y opinar sobre el tema.

Y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

Para que la fuente te entregue 3A, se debe cumplir esto *3<= Vin - Vout <= 10V*. 
Vin --> Voltaje entrada al regulador.
Vout --> Voltaje de salida del regulador.
<= es menor o igual.
> es mayor que
Para Vin - Vout > 10V la corriente la determinas con la potencia del regulador.

es decir, para Vin - Vout = 15V, la potenecia del LM350 es de P=30W, la corriente será_* I= P / (Vin - Vout)*_ = 30W / 15V = 2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola

Bueno, soy algo nobato en esto,
al parecer medi el votaje de entrada VIn = 32.7 y el voltaje de salida Vout = 25.3
y si  no mal entendi la diferencia tiene que ser de 15v para poder obtener los 2A, como puedo hacer para conseguir esto?

Muchas gracias por la respuesta.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

Cuando la diferencia es menor o igual a 10V, puedes obtener hasta 3A, si la carga te pide 2A entonces el regulador te dará 2A, si la carga te pide 1A el regulador te dará 1A. Es dedir, la corriente de depende de la carga.
Si tienes un voltaje de 25.3V y pones una carga de 12.65 ohmio, tendrás una corriente de 2A. 
Si al mismo voltaje se pone una carga de 8.4 ohmios el regulador dará una corriente de 3A.
Y si pones una carga de 1K, el regulador dará 24.3 mA ó 0.0243 A.
En otras palabras, el regulador te da la corriente que necesitas, según la carga que le pongas (por supuesto, dentro del rango de corriente que puede manejar el regulador).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

mm tan raro mira lo que yo hago es lo siguiente, conecto una resistencia de 10ohm 20w
a la fuente que me vota 25.4v y veo que se cae hasta 17v entonces por consiguiente la corriente es igual a 1.7A,

 o sera que estoy fallando en algo?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

Mira eso ocurre generalmente cuando el transformador no tiene la potencia que se requiere.

Mide el voltaje de entrada cuando sin carga y después mide el voltaje de entrada con carga, si el voltaje de entrada disminuya a 28V ó menos, eso indica que el transformador no tiene la potencia adecuada.
Imagino que el regulador está sobre un disipador de calor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola

Mira medí el voltaje del transformador sin carga y me dio 26.1Vac cuando le puse una carga  de 10 ohms  a un voltaje de salida de la fuente de 7Vcc el voltaje en el transformador fue ahora de 25.1Vac, luego hice lo mismo pero con un voltaje de 16.7
(Lo Max de la fuente con carga de 10ohm) y el voltaje en el transformador con carga fue de 25.1Vac, con respecto al disipador de calor el regulador se alcanza calentar.
Lo que me preocupa es que mi fuente sin carga vote 25.4v y cuando le pongo la carga de  10ohm se cae hasta 16 – 17v 


Muchas gracias por tu interes. Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

hola.

Quiero que midas el voltaje de entrada en el condensador de filtro con un voltaje de salida de 20V sin carga . sin tocar o modificar nada de lo anterior, pon una carga y  mide el voltaje de entrada en el condensador de filtro.

Dime que valores obtienes en cada caso del voltaje de entrada en el condensador de filtro.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola

Hice lo que me dijiste y dio lo siguiente:

Voltaje en el filtro sin carga =  34.4

Voltaje en el filtro con carga = 30.2

Notas:
El regulador se calentó un poco más.

Después de poner la carga y medir el voltaje en el condensador filtro medí el voltaje en la carga de 10ohms y el voltaje era de 6.1 y disminuía.

De antemano muchas gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola.

Ahora puedes tomar fotos de la conexión de tu fuente, no quiero el diagrama del regulado, lo que necesito es ver el circuito verdadero.
Porque tal vez, no haz conectado corectamente las patas del regulador (es algo que se me ocurre, pero mientras no vea la coenxión real, todo es especulación).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola

Yo estoy trabajando con el Lm350K y no se me presento tu problema,
pero si que solo me regula de 1.2v - 25.4v y la máxima corriente que le puedo obtener es de 1.6A que puede ser?

ítems
capacitor filtro 4700uF (llegan 35v)
transformador 12 _12 = 24v – 3A
resistencia asociada 270 ohms 1/4w


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 18, 2010)

Hola a todos

de antemano muchas gracias por el tiempo que dedican a leerme.
les comento que construí  un fuente de 1.2 a 31.4v con el lm350k y un transistor de paso TIP 32 para ampliar la corriente a  unos esperados 2.6A  pero lo máximo que logro sacar es 2A y no sé porque debería sacar mas.. 

Tengo un transformador partido 12-12= 24 y con una potencia de 36W.

Dejo el esquema para alguien que tenga alguna idea de lo que paso.


----------



## manuelkrtc (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola ericson yo tambien estudio electronica y ese cucho xxxxxxxme saco 3.5
no lo puedo crreer, ni sabra que es un regulador


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 19, 2010)

Hola.

Cambia la resistencia de 0.68 ohmios por una de 10 ohmios.

En que voltaje(s) obtienes los 2A.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Si tu transformador es de 36W y 24V, la corriente es de 1.5A


----------



## Cacho (Mar 19, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Nota: Si tu transformador es de 36W y 24V, la corriente es de 1.5A


+1

No le pidas al regulador más corriente de la que puede entregar el trafo. Magia no logran hacer todavía 

Saludos


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias por las respuestas 

probe lo que me digiste elaficionado y al parcer force al transistor mucho y se murio, como paso?
con un  voltaje de 10.5 le puse una resistencia de 5 ohms y pluff se cayo y con otros transistores, la fuente  ya no me regulaba y la resistencia de 200ohm echaba humo.

A lo largo de esta odicea que ya lleba su buen rato y nada que puedo contruir una fuente que no se dañe al siguiente dia. Me gustaria dejar clara la idea principal y comenzar de nuevo.

Idea Principal: Fuente Regulada de 1.2v-30v a 2.5A.

1. Transformador

    Para una fuente con estas especificaciones que transformador puedo usar?

Tengo entendido que necesitaria un transfo de 25v a  4A (me   contaron que  un  transformador entrega el 70% de su corrinte especificada, entonces serian 4A * 0.7 = 2.8A). Con el filtrado y el rectificado tendria 25v*Raiz(2)= 35.35v cumpliendo con especificaciones del lm350k, el lm317t, el lm338k de 3v<= Vin -Vo<= 35v(40v en caso de lm317k) para la regulacion de 1.2v a 30v (35.3-1.2 = 34.1 OK)​
2. Regulador 

He notado que estos reguladores (lm317t, lm350k, lm338k) por si solos no votan mas de 1.8A  ( en caso del lm317 1.5A) lo he notado tanto en pratica como el simulaciones en proteus.Pero no estoy del todo seguro para obtener los 2.5A de la fuente es necesario un transistor de paso como el TIP32, TIP147 o el 2n3055 ??​


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

XJoseph dijo:


> 2. Regulador
> 
> He notado que estos reguladores (lm317t, lm350k, lm338k) por si solos no votan mas de 1.8A  ( en caso del lm317 1.5A) lo he notado tanto en pratica como el simulaciones en proteus.Pero no estoy del todo seguro para obtener los 2.5A de la fuente es necesario un transistor de paso como el TIP32, TIP147 o el 2n3055 ??​


el lm350k provee mas de 3 amperes de corriente...
lo de agregarle arriba los transistores de gran potencia para aumentar la corriente máxima se ve mucho más en los reguladores tipo lm7812 por ejemplo



XJoseph dijo:


> 1. Transformador
> 
> Para una fuente con estas especificaciones que transformador puedo usar?
> 
> Tengo entendido que necesitaria un transfo de 25v a  4A (me   contaron que  un  transformador entrega el 70% de su corrinte especificada, entonces serian 4A * 0.7 = 2.8A). Con el filtrado y el rectificado tendria 25v*Raiz(2)= 35.35v cumpliendo con especificaciones del lm350k, el lm317t, el lm338k de 3v<= Vin -Vo<= 35v(40v en caso de lm317k) para la regulacion de 1.2v a 30v (35.3-1.2 = 34.1 OK)​[/INDENT]



tal vez entendiste mal lo que te dijeron porque un transformador de 25v 4A TIENE que entregar esa misma potencia... mas allá de lo que consuma el primario (eso ya es un tema de eficiencia) 
si no te entrega lo que dice la etiqueta mi amigo te están vendiendo otra cosa


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 21, 2010)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-regulable-1-2v-30v-5a-7a-maximo-16194/

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 21, 2010)

mm veo

Seria implementar el equivalente del 2n30555a (npn) por el MJ15016 (pnp) para obtener los 2.5A ?? o no es necesario?? (lo digo porque no se bien si la limitación de corriente puede deberse al transformador que no entrega lo que debería entregar o que para obtener la corriente deseada hay que forzarla con un transistor)

Aun tengo la duda sobre el transformador a utilizar?? gracias pablofunes90 pensandolo bien tienes razón  

Nota: en  varios intentos que hice para la fuente monte una con el 2n3055
De acuerdo al diagrama:
http://www.proyectopic.com.ar/circuitos_e/fuente/Fuentereg.htm 
Pero con el filtro final de 1uF, sin el Led y sin C1.
En esta ocasión podía obtener 2.05A pero después de varios intentos el transistor se perdía, y ya la fuente no me regulaba de 1.2v - 30v. Utilice un transfo partido de 12-12 = 24 con una potencia de 36W. y también con otro de 24v a 3A.


Muy interesante el diagrama de cortocircuito me gustaría implementarlo. Gracias elaficionado


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 21, 2010)

te sugiero que dejes c1 en el circuito para el bien del regulador
te dejo un circuito (sacado del datasheet) que es el que yo uso en mi fuente... que, a parte de tener el transistor de potencia, tiene un sistema de protección contra cortos que le va a salvar las papas a este transistor de potencia cuando se vea exigido


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola

Muchas gracias por la respuesta, y no sé si estoy haciendo algo mal, simule el circuito  en ISIS 7 Professional que me enviaste pero no me alcanza a dar más de 1.5A. 
Sera que estoy mal??.

Además una preguntica, tengo un transformador de 24Vac -3A (al medir son aproximadamente 25Vac) después del rectificado y el filtrado me DEBERIA medir entre 33.2Vcc - 34.6Vcc pero esto no pasa,, con 25Vac obtengo 32.1Vcc.. que puede estar pasando??
Nota: Filtro 4700uF y puente de diodos KBL04.

Dejo la Simulación.

De nuevo muchas gracias.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola.

Puedes subir el archivo del circuito en Isis (empaqueta el archivo en .zip o .rar)

Los transistores están mal colocados, los emisores deben estar al lado del voltaje de entrada y los colectores deben conectarse a la salida.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

XJoseph dijo:


> ...simule el circuito  en ISIS 7 Professional que me enviaste pero no me alcanza a dar más de 1.5A.
> Sera que estoy mal??.


El único que está manejando corriente ahí es el regulador. Los transistores están de adorno en tu esquema: Fijate en Q1 
Ah, la resistencia de base de ese mismo transistor debería ser bastante más chica.



XJoseph dijo:


> ...transformador de 24Vac -3A...obtengo 32.1Vcc.. que puede estar pasando??


24V*1,4142=33,94V
Caída en dos diodos del puente rectificador ~1,2/1,4V
Restamos y vamos por 32,7/32,5V. Bastante cerca el valor teórico del que obtenés.

Saludos


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Claro 
se me paso ese detalle.. 

Muchas gracias elaficionado y Cacho. Dejo la simulación en ISIS en un .rar.

haaaa ya veo restar el voltaje de los diodos.
Aun me queda la duda del transformador, me gustaría saber que transformador necesitaría?.


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2010)

XJoseph dijo:


> Hola a todos
> 
> de antemano muchas gracias por el tiempo que dedican a leerme.
> les comento que construí  un fuente de 1.2 a 31.4v con el lm350k y un transistor de paso TIP 32 para ampliar la corriente a  unos esperados 2.6A  pero lo máximo que logro sacar es 2A y no sé porque debería sacar mas..
> ...



Ten en cuenta que los condensadores de filtro tambien absorben algun consumo, y si están muy sobredimensionados, incluso te pueden provocar caida de tensión.Hay que calcularlos bien para que eliminen el rizado sin restar intensidad.
Los transistores se pueden ir sin calentarse por el llamado "efecto avalancha" y sobre todo si es una fuente regulable, tanto si usas transistores de potencia como el regulador directamente, calcula la potencia que van a disipar antes de conectarles una carga, te sorprenderá la cantidad de veces que  excedes las posibilidades del transistor o regulador.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> Ten en cuenta que los condensadores de filtro tambien absorben algun consumo, y si están muy sobredimensionados, incluso te pueden provocar caida de tensión.Hay que calcularlos bien para que eliminen el rizado sin restar intensidad.


¿Y eso cómo es?
No se me ocurre cómo puedan restarte tensión o corriente. ¿Podés explicarlo mejor?

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2010)

Si, voy a buscar la página en la que lo explican con toda locuacidad, yo sería un poco torpe a la hora de explicarme.
De todos modos, teniendo en cuenta que los condensadores de filtraje sufren un continuo clo de carga y descarga hay que tener en cuenta que:
En el momento de la carga del condensador éste ofrece una resistencia muy baja y por lo tanto un consumo, si el valor del condensador no es muy alto, éste se cargará casi instantaneamente pasando a presentar una alta resistencia, bien, si consumimos la carga del condensador éste volverá a presentar una resistencia baja fente al transformador y volverá a cargarse rápidamente, eso si exigiendo un pequeño consumo en el proceso de carga, que disminuye según aumenta su resistencia,hasta la carga total,como ya he comentado antes.
Puedes pensar que el proceso de carga y descarga funciona a los Hertzios del transformador, y la rapidez en la descarga del condensador depende del consumo que en cada momento se le esté exigiendo a la fuente,a mayor consumo mas rapidez en la descarga. Por tanto, si el consumo en los bornes de la fuente es excesivo, el condensador se descargará rapidamente y no habrá tiempo hasta que el flanco positivo del puente de diodos vuelva a recargarlo,por lo que habrá que aumentar la capacidad u obtendremos presencia de rizado a la salida.
Si el conjunto de condensadores de filtro está sobredimensionado con respecto a la capacidad de entrega de corriente del transformador, la baja resistencia que presentan en estado de descarga permanecerá demasiado tiempo, pues el tiempo de carga aumenta considerablemente, y dada la rapidez con la que se produce el periodo de carga y descarga del conjunto de filtraje,éste periodo de tiempo de baja resistencia se puede prolongar indefinidamente, convertirse en una constante y suponer una carga resistiva, que se traduce en un consumo de corriente.
Para transformadores de baja intensidad, es conveniente calcular el conjunto de filtraje y que ofrezca la mayor resistencia posible con la menor presencia de rizado a plena carga de salida.

Un ejemplo: tomemos un transformador  estandar de 12 vol 1 Amper y conectemosle un conjunto de filtro de unos 3000 microfaradios, conectando un amperimetro en serie con el condensador, luego sobredimensionemos el filtraje conectandole un conjunto, por ejemplo de 10.000 microfaradios y comparemos las lecturas del amperimetro. En el primer caso los valores de tiempo de carga/capacidad son aceptables y el consumo es pequeño, en el segundo caso se quedan cortos y ésto se traduce en un consumo innecesario, incluso en una caida de tensión producido por los picos de carga y el calentamiento de los diodos rectificadores. Para 10.000 microfaradios y un consumo de 5 Amperes en la salida, podemos preveer ésto con un transformador de 5'5 Amperes.
Todo esto entendiendo que estamos trabajando con la fuente al menos al 75% de su rendimiento. Obviamente si la carga es muy pequeña o no existe, el condensador no se descarga y éste proceso no se hace presente.

Que rollo... A ver si encuentro la pagina con las explicaciones.
Saludos.

Aqui lo tocan por encima, aunque no es el sitio que busco: http://www.terra.es/personal2/equipos2/fas.htm


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

Lo que estás planteando tiene parte de verdad, pero es incorrecta la conclusión.

Supongamos un transformador T cuya corriente máxima será It (Itransformador).
Rectificado y filtrado con un condensador C1 o C2, mucho más grande que el primero.
Ahora conectemos un circuito que consume una corriente Ic de esa fuente.

Al energizar el circuito (más allá de lo que pasará en el núcleo del transformador) el condensador de filtro se porta como un cortocircuito (eso coincide con lo que planteás) hasta cargarse al nivel de tensión de la continua (o de la cresta de la alterna, en realidad) y ahí se porta como un circuito abierto.
El tiempo de carga será proporcional a la capacidad del condensador (asumiendo que las demás variables son iguales en ambos casos), con lo que C2 tardará más que C1 en cargarse. Digamos que serán algunos milisegundos en un caso y algunos más en el otro (y estoy siendo generoso en el tiempo de carga). El factor que va a limitar en este caso la carga es It.

Cargados ambos, la corriente Ic va a descargar (digamos) hasta la mitad a C1 y 1/20 de C2.
C1 entonces tardará un tiempo T en recargarse y tendrá un rizado mucho mayor.
C2 tardará aproximadamente el mismo tiempo T en recargarse porque se descargó menos (la corriente de carga máxima será It en ambos casos y supongo que Ic no llega a ese valor) pero tendremos un rizado menor.

¿Dónde está el error en esto que digo?
Aclaro que estoy hablando de condensadores ideales. Si fueran reales habrá que tomar en cuenta la corriente de fuga y esas cositas tan lindas que tienen estos componentes.

Saludos

Edit: En el link que dejaste dicen más o menos lo mismo que puse yo, pero nada de que pierdas algo por poner más capacidad de filtrado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Muchas Gracias  

Muy interesante lo que comento. Dejo los calculos de  potencia en los transistores y el regulador. Encontre que la potencia maxima del 2n3055 es 115W  y del 2n2905 es 3W pero la del lm317t no la encontre.

Me gustaria que me comentara un poco mas sobre el "efecto avalancha" que pensandolo bien como que es por eso que he dañado varios transistores y reguladores.

De antemano muchas Gracias.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

El Efecto Avalancha se da al conectar las polaridades al revés en el semiconductor.
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diodo#Curva_caracter.C3.ADstica_del_diodo






El gráfico viene del artículo de Wikipedia citado más arriba.​ 
En palabras más comunes que lo que vas a leer en Wikipedia: El diodo (transistor si se quiere) se "pincha" y conduce en la dirección contraria a la que se esperaría cuando hay tensión (mucha en algunos casos) con la polaridad inversa a la que se espera.

Esto se daría en un regulador de estas características sólo en casos de corrientes reactivas o cosas así, pero deberían ser corrientes relativamente grandes para lograrlo.
De todas formas, para eso se ponen los diodos de protección que se ven en los esquemas de los datasheets.
No creo que te vayas a enfrentar a algo así en tu caso, pero sí a cuestiones de disipación y de corrientes máximas que se podrían ir del SOA de los transistores, como te decía Tiago más arriba.



Saludos


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2010)

Pues si que tengo olvidada teoria ... No te creas que la edad empieza a notarse.
Saludos.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola

Ahora estoy mirando en cálculo del capacitor de filtrado:

C = (5*I)/(f*Vmax)

I = correinte que suministra la fuente. = 2.5A
F = frecuencia de la red = 60Hz
Vmax = voltaje pico -Vo = 31v

C = (5*2.5)/(60*31)
C = 6720uF aproximado por arriba.

Tendría que conseguir un capacitor de 6800uF, a mi me parece como muy grande, ustedes que opinan estoy en lo correcto? Este es el capacitor que necesito para la fuente?


----------



## tiago (Mar 22, 2010)

Pues para 2'5 Amperes de consumo, me parece bastante ponderado, de grande,nada.
Saludos.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 22, 2010)

No está mal ese número. Es más, es bastante cercano a lo que se puede esperar por la regla gruesa e inexacta que dice que el mínimo filtrado aceptable es de 2200uf por cada Ampére. Un filtrado más eficiente se hace con 3300uf /A y un cálculo decentemente hecho y explicado por Fogonazo está por acá.

Se puede hilar aún más finito y ser más exactos, pero los cálculos se hacen un lío tal que es mejor desistir y aplicar las fórmulas del link.


Saludos


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola 

Bueno hay voy de nuevo. voy a montar el siguiente circuito  esperando que esta vez sí pueda darme 2.5A y me funcione bien. Voy a usar un transformador de 3A 24Vac.

Dejo el esquema final. 

Si todo sale bien,  subo plano, fotos funcionando y PCB. Sino también para ver que paso 

De antemano muchas gracias a todos los que han participado en este foro, han sido de una gran ayuda. 

Alguna sugerencia con el circuito o a la hora de montarlo, les agradecería los comentarios.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola.

Si puedes pon un circuito limitador de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Muy interesante implementarlo, tengo entendido que el circuito que tengo hasta ahora esta protegido contra cortocircuito y creo que no le caeria mal un limitador de corriente. Pero no conosco mucho sobre un circuito limitador de corriente.. Tienes algo de lo que me pueda guiar para implementarlo???... 

Muchas gracias..


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2010)

Hola.

El circuito que publicas no tiene protección contra cortocircuito.
Esa es la razón de mi sugerencia.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 22, 2010)

Oo creo que entendi mal muchas gracias elaficionado..

Me podrian guiar en esto de la proteccion contra cortocircuito..?

De antemano mil gracias..


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola.

Para más información sobre limitadores de corrientes para los reguladores, mira la hoja de datos o datasheet del LM78XX de National.

En el marco rojo muestra el circuito adicional.



Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

los capacitores estan BIEN.... ahora el lm317 entrega ESA corriente no se cuanta le piensas extraer... para mas corriente usa el lm350k que te nombré antes sino es fisicamente imposible sacarle mas corriente que esa al regulador


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 23, 2010)

Muchas Gracias

Ya implemente el circuito de protección contra cortocircuito.. Creo que me funciona bien,
máxima corriente que puedo obtener sin que la fuente se caiga 2.85A en 11.6v.

Ustedes que opinan será que estoy bien? 

De antemano muchas gracias.



pablofunes90 dijo:


> los capacitores estan BIEN.... ahora el lm317 entrega ESA corriente no se cuanta le piensas extraer... para mas corriente usa el lm350k que te nombré antes sino es fisicamente imposible sacarle mas corriente que esa al regulador



Pues mira, lo máximo que quiero poder sacar son 2.59A.. Será que uso el LM317t o me recomiendas mejor el LM350K ??


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

nunca hagas calculos para que te de justo... siempre un poquito mas de potencia no le hace mal a nadie.. 
si puedes conseguir el lm350 vas a solucionar el problema definitivamente creo yo


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola.

Cambia la resistensia de 22 ohmios por una de 100 ohmios y obtendrás más voltajes con la máxima corriente.

Porque es el transistor el que tiene que dar más corriente que el regulador, mientras menos corriente del el regulador es mejor.
Sino, no tiene sentido poner un transistor reforzador de corriente.

El LM350 te dá 3A siempre que el voltaje de entrada menos el votlaje de salida sea de 10V o menos.

3V<= Vin - Vout <= 10V la corriente es de 3A (es bueno leer la hoja de datos de los dispositivo que se desea emplear).

Chao.
elaficionado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola 

Les cuento que monte el circuito y solo logro 1.94A , el 2n3055 se calienta y el lm317t no se calienta para nada, por esto pienso que el regulador no está trabajando mucho.. Como podría ponerlo a trabajar más?? o bueno mi pregunta principal es como podría obtener más de los 1.95A?? (( o solo cambio el lm317t por el lm350k; o la resistencia de 22ohm por una de 100ohm??))


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola.

El transistor es el debe hacer todo el trabajo, él se debe calentar (por eso se le pone un disipador de calor), sino, no tiene sentido ponerlo.

Si tu quieres una fuente que tenga por decir 3A en todos los voltaje de salidas, con un regulador de 3A no lo vas a obtener.
Es mejor usar un regulador de menor corriente junto con un transistor que reforzará en corriente al circuito. y como ya dije, el el transistor el que debe trabajar fuertemente, el regulador sólo debe hacer la función de regular, y mientras menos se caliente trabaja mejor (da una mejor regulación de voltaje).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 23, 2010)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> El transistor es el debe hacer todo el trabajo, él se debe calentar (por eso se le pone un disipador de calor), sino, no tiene sentido ponerlo.
> 
> ...


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 23, 2010)

Muchas Gracias elaficionado

En conclusión de estos dos últimos mensajes : tengo que si quiero la máxima corriente y el máximo voltaje tendría que cambiar la resistencia de 22ohm por una de 100ohm, y así, el que trabaja fuertemente seria el transistor con su disipador de calor y el regulador se encargaría de la parte de regular sin esforzarse tanto. Voy a probarlo y les comento.

Muchas Gracias.

Bueno sé que voy por buen camino!!

Les cuento que cambie la resistencia 22ohm por una de 100ohm (también cambie la de 180ohm(Vo = 31.9) por una de 200 para obtener Vo = 30.7) y obtuve ahora una corriente de 1.88A como hice la prueba:
con un Vo = 10.8 coloque una carga de 5ohm y el voltaje se cayó 9.4 entonces 9.4/5 = 1.88A 

Que podrá ser?  Porque no puedo sacar más de 2A ?


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola

Bueno, nada que puedo sacar mas de 1.9A, si redusco la resistencia de la base del transistor 2n2905 ayudaria ??


----------



## yofredy (Mar 23, 2010)

Hola xjoseph, estuve leyendo y no vi, en que vas a utilizar la fuente, por que me parece que al tratar de ganar corriente estas desperdiciando la estabilidad que ofrecen los LM por el manejo de corrriente que tienen los transistores de potencia, quiero decir que  tal vez ubiese sido mejor utilizar zener regulables para controlar la corriente de base de los transistores, por ejemplo.  Y no un circuito integrado. Una fuente como esta me parece que para enasayos de laboratorio con circuitos integrados podria presentar riesgos para los mismos. Saludos  y por favor corrijan si dije algo fuera de lugar.


----------



## ronces (Mar 23, 2010)

hola lo q*UE* paso que ocacionaste un corto circuto con la resitencia que utilizaste como carga y lo mas probable que los diodos amortiguadores esten en corto cambialos y vuelve a hacer la prueva con una resistencia de 2.5 kilo ohm a 25 watts, este tipo de reguladores son muy delicados pero son muy buenos y estables. Una pregunta que voltage tienes depues de tu puente rectificador porque alo mejor sobrepasas el voltage de entrada a tu (CI) y se satura provocando que se bloquee revisa eso, te mando un cordial saludo.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 23, 2010)

yofredy dijo:


> ...tal vez *h*ubiese sido mejor utilizar *zener regulables* para controlar la corriente de base de los transistores...


¿Zener regulables? Esos no los conozco. ¿Cómo trabajan?

Por otro lado, no veo cómo esta fuente  va a ser más o menos segura que otra para trabajar con digitales. ¿En qué te basás para afirmar eso?.

Slaudos


----------



## ronces (Mar 23, 2010)

hola a todos. Revisando unos diagramas viejos encontre el esquema del mismo circuito regulador de este tema, y les comento que realice el circuito ya hace un buen rato y si fuciona muy bien para hacer funcionar todo tipo de circuitos eso si era un aparatote pesado y enorme por el disipador de calor, ya no lo tengo conmigo, les dejo el diagrama y comparenlo con el de el tema este no se ve muy bien pero se entiende. les mando un cordial saludo a todos.


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2010)

XJoseph dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Bueno, nada que puedo sacar mas de 1.9A, si redusco la resistencia de la base del transistor 2n2905 ayudaria ??


       Hola, me he perdido un poco. Por favor, dime que caracteristicas tiene el transformador que estas usando, voltaje e intensidad.
Saludos.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola

_Transformador de 24Vac -- 3A_


Pues ahora estoy algo extrañando y no entiendo bien que está pasando. 

Tengo Vout = 30.1Vcc  pongo una carga de 10ohms 20W y el voltaje se cae ha 18.8v consiguiendo así 1.8A. 

Luego, hice otra prueba, Vout 11.0Vcc le pongo la misma carga de 10ohm 20W y el voltaje se cae 10.3v ( = 1.0A) luego, con el mimo voltaje puse una carga de 5ohm 10W y el voltaje se cayo 9.9v (=19.8A), subí el voltaje de salida poco a poco llegando a poder obtener 2.3A ( no subí el voltaje al tope porque no quería dañar algún elemento).

Ahora me invaden dos grandes interrogantes. 
Este es el funcionamiento correcto de una fuente?? 
Como puedo obtener y probar la máxima corriente de la fuente? o en otras palabras como se cual es la máxima potencia de una fuente??

Muchas Gracias a todos por comentar


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

asegúrate que ninguno de los componentes (tanto rectificador como regulador y transistores de potencia) estén por abajo de la corriente que necesitas... el transformador está bien.. solo que no se le está extrayendo su máxima potencia por alguna falencia en el circuito regulador...


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola 

He revisado pero no encuentro que pueda estas mal... voy a subir fotos del montaje en la protoboard  y las pruebas de corriente que hice..

Muchas Gracias


----------



## tiago (Mar 24, 2010)

El transformador es de 24 Volt y 3 Amperes. Por lo tanto tiene una potencia de 72W.
Esta potencia es constante, y hasta los 24 volt te está dando 3 Amperes, cuenta que si lo pruebas con 30 Volt, no tendras 3 Amperes ,si no: 72 (watios del trafo) entre 30 (Voltaje de prueba) = 2'4 Amperes
Si le estas conectando 10 Ohm con 30 Volt, le estas pidiendo 3 Amperes, que repito, es la corriente que ofrece *a* *24 Volt*, con esa resistencia que le has puesto, deberia funcionar si el transformador pudiese dar 90 Watios como minimo. Ten en cuenta que la circuiteria y el calor que disipan los componentes, tambien te van a mermar un poco los resultados, vamos, que no vas a tener unas mediciones "redondas" respecto a los calculos.
Haz los calculos en Watios, y simplificaras, al menos yo me entiendo mejor.
Aunque algunos ejemplos que pones están dentro de los valores correctos ...
Yo una vez tuve problemas similares y resulta que la toma de corriente en la que deberian haber 220 Volt, habian 190, por la noche, la fuente me funcionaba bien pero de dia, no. Me di cuenta que coincidia con las horas punta de consumo y el voltaje de la red en mi viejo barrio, caia a esas horas,presentando carencia de potencia.
Saludos.
PD: Estas probando con circuito limitador de corriente?


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 24, 2010)

tiago dijo:


> El transformador es de 24 Volt y 3 Amperes. Por lo tanto tiene una potencia de 72W.
> Esta potencia es constante, y hasta los 24 volt te está dando 3 Amperes, cuenta que si lo pruebas con 30 Volt, no tendras 3 Amperes ,si no: 72 (watios del trafo) entre 30 (Voltaje de prueba) = 2'4 Amperes
> 
> Aunque los ejemplos que pones están dentro de los valores correctos ...
> ...



Que feo que te pase eso!:enfadado:


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola.

Me parece que el transformador no es el apropiado.
Todo sin carga
Dime cuál es voltaje alterno del secundario de tu transformador (según la medida del multímetro).
Después mide el voltaje en la parte continua (en el condensador de filtro).

Pon una carga en el condensador de filtro (los 20 ohmios) y mide el voltaje.

Luego, publica los valores del voltaje en el condensador de filtro sin carga y con carga.

Si puedes haz lo mismo con el voltaje alterno (el voltaje del secundario sin rectificador ni filtro), es decir, mide el voltaje alternos sin carga y con carga.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 24, 2010)

Hola

Muchas gracias, voy hacer la mediciones y las público.

Tiago que buen comentario me ayudo a aclarar varias cosas.


----------



## yofredy (Mar 25, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Zener regulables? Esos no los conozco. ¿Cómo trabajan?
> 
> Por otro lado, no veo cómo esta fuente  va a ser más o menos segura que otra para trabajar con digitales. ¿En qué te basás para afirmar eso?.
> 
> Slaudos



El zener regulable o programables o tambien regulador shunt, es un integrado de tres terminales que se usa para reemplazar el zener de dos terminales. Permite ajustar su tension de salida en un rango generalmente amplio.
 Tuve la oprtunidad de usarlo en una fuente regulable a transistor donde, por medio del TL 430 conectado a la base del mismo, se manejaban las tensiones deseadas. Era muy estable.("Era" por que lamentablemente preste la fuente y se la robaron al que estaba a cargo).
Y con respecto a la diferencia entre usar una u otra fuente, esta en que los circuitos integrados diseñados exclusivamente como reguladores ofrecen, ventajas que el transistor no, y eso se ve claramente en la hoja de datos cada CI. Ventajas como respuesta a los cambios de entrada, protección a cortocircuitos, tolerancia de voltaje de salida de 1%, corriente limite constante con la temperatura. Todo esto siendo el circuito integrado el lazo entre la entrada y la salida. El transistor en la fuente, como controlador de tension no ofrece esto, y cuando ensayamos con CI con tegnología TTL, por ejemplo necesitamos 5v, lo mas seguro posible para no dañar el circuito.   Saludos ..


----------



## Cacho (Mar 25, 2010)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhora sí. No los conocía con el nombre de zener regulables.

Lo de las fuentes y los digitales, fijate que el transistor no actúa como regulador, sino como reforzador de corriente. Lo que regula la tensión es el LM350 y tiene características muy similares a las que ponés.

Saludos


----------



## yofredy (Mar 26, 2010)

Cacho dijo:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhhora sí. No los conocía con el nombre de zener regulables.
> 
> Lo de las fuentes y los digitales, fijate que el transistor no actúa como regulador, sino como reforzador de corriente. Lo que regula la tensión es el LM350 y tiene características muy similares a las que ponés.
> 
> Saludos



Sí, estoy de acuedo con ello. El LM, en este caso, solo cumple la función de regular, y eso es lo que me inquietaba desde el principio. Por eso me preguntaba cual era la necesidad de tanta corriente en esta fuente en particular. Sabemos que no es lo mismo la alimentación, para un amplificador de potencia que para circuitos digitales. Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Mar 26, 2010)

yofredy dijo:


> Sabemos que no es lo mismo la alimentación, para un amplificador de potencia que para circuitos digitales.


Claro. Por eso la regulación tiene la exactitud del regulador y la corriente añadida por los transistores. Podés alimentar (casi) cualquier cosa 

Saludos


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola 

Disculpen la tardanza en la mediciones..

Bueno realice dos pruebas:

Carga de 20ohm, Vout  =  30.1 (entre) 30.4

1. 


Sin  Carga
Vac del transformador =  24.9
Vcc en el condensador de filtro = 32.3
Con carga
Vac del transformador =  24.0
Vcc en el condensador de filtro = 27.1

2. 


Sin  Carga
Vac del transformador =  25.3
vcc en el condensador de filtro = 32.9
Con carga
Vac del transformador =  23.7
vcc en el condensador de filtro = 27.5

Yo note de  estas mediciones que el voltaje del Vac del transformador siempre se alcanza a caer entre 1Vac a 2Vac; y el voltaje en el condensador de filtro alcanza a tener una diferencia de 5Vcc; 

También les cuento que  esta fuente (adjunto imágenes del montaje) me puede dar 2.8A. Como los medí??, con un Vout = 11.8Vcc le pongo una carga de 5,5ohm cayéndose el voltaje a 10.6Vcc ( así obtengo 1.92A)  luego subí gradualmente el voltaje hasta llegar al tope de 2.86A(medición de corriente con el multimetro).

Ahora mi duda es:

La fuente trabaja en su nivel más optimo o se puede mejorar? 

(Me refiero con "mejorar" a reducir el voltaje que se cae cuando se coloca una carga. 
 Me está sonando mucho que necesito cambiar de transformador.) 

De antemano muchas  gracias por el tiempo que dedicar a leer este mensaje.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 27, 2010)

Hola.

La medidas en corriente alterna dan una diferencia de 2Vac con 20 ohmios (1.1A)
Si puedes haz la prueba en voltaje alterno con 10 ohmios (2 de 20 ohm en paralelo), teóricamente debe ser de 2.4A.

Creo que tu transformador no da para 3A.

También pienso que tu condensador de filtro debe ser de mayor capacidad.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: si puedes por una carga de 8 ohm y mira cuanto cae el voltaje en conrriente alterna.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 30, 2010)

Hola 

Bueno, pensando en que podría ser el transformador me conseguí uno de 28Vac a 4A.

Mirando los cálculos entonces 28*raíz(2) = 39.5 (menos) - 1.2V (de los diodos) estaría el voltaje de entrada entre 38 y 37. Según el datasheet del lm317t 3<= Vi-Vo<=40 así que de esta forma Vo = 1.2 y Vin = 38 tendría una diferencia de 36.8 seguiría dentro del margen.

Cambie el viejo transformador y puse este de 4A, al principio todo funcionaba muy bien, la fuente me podía dar más de 3A y el transistor 2n3055 no se calentaba mucho. Pero cuando fui a probar lo que más me interesaba, que era con un voltaje de salida 10 vcc con una carga de 5 Ohms obtener 2A (Si había obtenido mas de 3A no sería problema 2A!!) pero  coloque la carga y me paso lo que siempre me pasa; el transistor(2n3055) se daño,  ya la fuente no me regulaba y la resistencia de 180 ohms comenzaba quemarse. 

Realmente me gustaría saber porque pasa esto, es lo que siempre me impide terminar la fuente.

Espero haber sido claro, si alguien tiene alguna idea de que es lo que pasa se lo agradecería mucho.

Ajunto de nuevo el circuito.

Muchas Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 31, 2010)

Posible 2N3055 *Falsificado*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 31, 2010)

Hola.

La resistencia de 180 ohm no debe calentarse y si se calienta es que la pata del regulador está mal conectada o regulador se malogró.

Siempre es bueno que el circuito tenga un limitador de corriente.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## XJoseph (Mar 31, 2010)

hola..

La fuente ya la arme y funciona bien, eso si no me puedo pasar de 2.7A, en estos días subo fotos y el esquema.
Ahora  me gustaría coméntales sobre  un transformador de 30V a 4A  que realmente no se en que emplearlo. 

Que podría construir con el transformador ?? 
Otra fuente o algo más??

Muchas Gracias, aprendí varias cosas y aclare dudas.
De nuevo Gracias Foro.


----------



## Cacho (Mar 31, 2010)

Este trafo que tenés es casi igual al otro...
Podrías armar otra fuente y con las dos en serie tendrías una simétrica (+V/0V/-V) o dos que te pueden servir para alimentar por separado cosas con tensiones distintas.

Si no, te puede servir para alimentar (casi) cualquier proyecto que requiera hasta unos 40V, pero tendría que ser algún aparato bastante potente o estarías desperdiciando mucha de la potencia del trafo.

Saludos


----------



## tiago (Abr 1, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posible 2N3055 *Falsificado*



En principio estoy de acuerdo. Con esas condiciones, el 2N3055 deberia estar disipando
60 Watios, lo cual está dentro de los margenes de forma amplia.
La pregunta es: Viendo el disipador que utilizas, te puedo decir que queda bastante corto. Yo lo pondria al menos tres veces mas grande para estar tranquilo con esa potencia. ¿Cuanto tiempo lo tuviste conectado de ésta forma?, a lo mejor se quemó por falta de disipación.
Cuando se va un transistor de éstos, puede quedar abierto o en corto. A  partir de ahí los demas componentes asociados pueden ir cayendo como en  una traca.
Saludos.


----------



## edwin534 (May 24, 2010)

Hola

Tengo casi exactamente el mismo problema que xjoseph, tambien me pasa lo de el voltaje me da 24.1 v con el potenciometro, con la diferencia de que yo coloque tambien un preset y al cambiarlo a este el voltaje me cambia a 34.7v y al medir la corriente en el preset y el potenciometro me da 1.7a.

La fuente que hice fue la variable de 1.2v a 33v  3 a, mi transformador es de 24v a 3 amperes y no le he colocado proteccion ni limitador de corriente , utilizo el LM350k

muchas gracias de antemado por la ayuda


----------



## fajaman21 (Jul 22, 2010)

Me puedes enviar el diseÑo de la fuente que muestras en este post

el diseÑo en pcb wizard


----------



## pacotomas (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola amigos soy nuevo por aqui y no se como empezar. Bueno deciros que tengo en mente fabricar una fuente de 1,2V a 30V y quiero usar un regulador lm350k. tengo un transformador de 220V / 36V . ¿Quisiera saber si el regulador es capaz de aguantar los 40Voltios que da el secundario despues de rectificar el voltaje  y pasarlo a VDC? Gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 12, 2010)

Hola.
El LM350 soporta Vi-Vout=35V y no 40V como el LM317.
Con el transformador de 36V ca llegas hasta 50Vcc, que en ambos casos sobrepasa el límite del voltaje diferencial.
Pero puedes usa el LM317HV que tiene un voltaje diferencial de 60V y usas uno o más transistores como reforzador de corriente para obtener 3A o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pacotomas (Ago 12, 2010)

ok. muchas gracias tendre que utilizar el 317. Ya contare como ha ido el tema.


----------



## obregon (Sep 8, 2010)

Hola, mira el LM350K es flojo, te cuento que yo tengo armada una fuente con éste integrado, montado en un disipador plano (sin aletas) de 22cm x 12cm y no soporta ni 1/2 Amper durante 2 minutos porque calienta a una velocidad que si lo dejas 2 segundos mas se te quema, ya se me quemaron 2 y estoy acá buscando algún circuito con Mosfet porque los Mosfet soportan buena corriente y disipan poca potencia. Yo a la fuente la uso para cargar baterías de celulares y hasta 200mA soporta bien ( pero en invierno), en verano 100mA o menos. Yo no lo recomiendo. Saludos a todos los del foro !


----------



## remi93 (Oct 18, 2010)

hola!!!!!!!! en el circuito sale un simbolo que es   asi pero es va a un tornillo o es donde se juntan todo??? tengo un problema con eso y sale en  todos los circuitos que veo y no se que es!!! siempre se ponen al final de los componentes


----------



## madness19 (Oct 30, 2010)

juanpastsierra dijo:


> Hola amigo:
> lei el pdf y te explico, coninsiste en que si tenes una fuente simetrica o transformador partido, es decir, por ejemplo, 12-0-12, tomas los dos extremos de la bobina, es decir, obiando el punto medio, ( si medis con el tester tenes que tener 24v), de un extremo colocas un diodo, y en el otro colocas el otro diodo, y los unis, ambos apuntando hacia el sentido de la corriente, y ahi estarias obteniendo el positivo, y del punto medio, es decir 0v, pasa a ser el negativo, pero esto solo si tu transformador es partido, si el transformador te larga 12 vca, solamente, tenes que trabajar con los 4 diodos. si queres despues te mando el diagrama.



supongo que el amigo juanpastsierra se referia a rectificación de onda completa con 2 diodos, los diodos al ser semiconductores solo dejan pasar la mitad de modo que si reciben 12VAC entonces convierten a VDC y entregan 6V, al unir los catodos de los dos diodos tenemos 12VDC, que al estar un capacitor electrolitico en paralelo dependiendo de su capacitancia (me parece) aumenta el voltaje dejando de ser 12V sino 15 o 18V dependiendo del capacitor electrolitico.


Amigo remi63, todo va a un tornillo? no se si te refieres a la masa o gnd, quiza sea eso porque en el circuito van a gnd. es como un triangulito invertido que empieza con rayita larga y va en descenso.

En cuando al circuito tengo una duda yo dispongo del transformador de 12+12 a 3A pero veo que usa uno de 4A, yo quiero que mi salida sea de 0-30V a 3A supongo que si se puede con mi transformador??


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 8, 2011)

Bueno les dejo el diagrama y PCB (que mas quieren...que se las arme!!!) de una fuente sencilla que hice en base al LM350T, soporta hasta 3A, para los que no tienen mucha pretensión de Coulombios (como yo), es una linda fuente.

Listado de materiales

1 Trafo 220Vca 24Vca 3A (si tienen uno de 2A va, pero ya la fuente aguanta menos )
1 LM350T (se puede usar el K, precaucion en la disposicion de las patas, no son iguales!!)
1 disipador para el LM
1 Capacitor electrolitico 4700uF x 50V
1 Capacitor electrolitico 22uF x 50V
1 Capacitor electrolítico 100uF x 50V
1 Capacitor cerámico 0.1uF x 50V
2 diodos 1N4007 (o cualquiera que soporte 3A)
1 Puente rectificador (cualquiera de 3A ó más, yo tenia uno de 8A y 600V y se lo puse je!)
1 potenciometro LINEAL de 10K
1 Resistencia de 270 ohms x 1W
2 resistencias de 820 ohms 1/2W (estas son para el led de encendido, van en serie para dar una de 1.6K, si tienen una sola de aprox ese valor va lo mismo, pero que disipe bien porque yo le puse de 1/4w y me hice unos churrasquitos...todo se aprende...)
El led de encendido se conecta a la salida del Capacitor de 4700uF, donde tenemos 33.8V. 
Varios
2 bornes
1 portafusibles (con fusible, sino no anda)
si quieren, amperimetro y voltimetro, (yo no le puse porque no conseguí:enfadado

Bueno, este es mi humilde aporte, no adjunto fotos porque ya estan en mi album, así no sobrecargamos al servidor.
Les mando un abrazo, y cualquier consulta, critica o corrección, es bienvenida!!


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 8, 2011)

muy buen aporte, es un muy buen integrado, y tambien se le pueden hacer unos arreglitos con transistores de potencia, para manejar unos cuantos amperes más.

igualmente 3A para una fuente de laboratorio esta más que bien.


Una cosita más...intentá subir los archivos en formato de imagen...de manera que cualquier pc, que no tenga programas especificos de electronica los pueda abrir y ver.

gracias.

saludos.


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 8, 2011)

Gracias DJ, si, tengo un diagrama para agregarle el transistor y manejar mas amperes, pero no lo encuentro grrrr:enfadado:, creo que era con un TIP31, ya aparecerá y probaremos. tenes razón con lo de la imagen, a veces damos por sentado que todo el mundo (electronicamente hablando) tiene los mismos programas que uno en la PC jeje!! 
Abrazo!


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 8, 2011)

muy buen aporte lo unico hay algo mal en el esquema es la salida del puente te dejo el esquema modificado los diodos 1N400/1 2 3 4 5 6 7 soportan maximo 1A 1000V

otra cosa:aca esta lo que te decia de las medidas del trafo


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ene 9, 2011)

si, para el rectificador, es muy recomendable utilizar un puente comercial de 6A...el cual tiene al menos 2 ventajas:

1) es más pequeño y se ve mejor
2) solo tenes que soldar 4 patitas, en lugar de 8

jaja


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 10, 2011)

g.corallo dijo:
			
		

> muy buen aporte lo unico hay algo mal en el esquema es la salida del puente te dejo el esquema modificado los diodos 1N400/1 2 3 4 5 6 7 soportan maximo 1A 1000V
> 
> otra cosa:aca esta lo que te decia de las medidas del trafo


jajajaj!!! gracias gcorallo, tenes razon, agarré cualquier archivo!!! yo miraba tu modificacion y decia...¿y cual es la modificacion?, se ve que agarre un archivo que estaria modificando y lo mandé, gracias nuevamente, despues te paso las medidas del trafo. Es verdad lo del diodo, soporta hasta 1A, yo habia pensado en el 1N5402, y luego lo cambié por el 4007, de todas formas con este diodo alcanza, ya que lo que hace es evitar que vuele el capacitor si cortocircuitamos la fuente...evidentemente...no era un buen dia para postear algo!


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 10, 2011)

no con eso no hay problema esta todo bien era solo un problema de esquema el pcb esta bien ademas si estaria igual a el esquema explota el capacitor


----------



## danielmendoza (Ene 12, 2011)

alguna protección anticortos?


----------



## El Pelado (Ene 12, 2011)

danielmendoza dijo:
			
		

> alguna protección anticortos?


 No hace falta, el LM350 ya viene protegido, de todas formas hay varios circuitos en el foro dando vueltas como para agregarle si queres!


----------



## tateto (Mar 15, 2011)

Buenisimo, voy a intentar contruir esto y paso unas fotos aver que sale. El voltimetro lo puedo anexar directamente a los bornes de salida ? Muchas gracias.

P.D.: Disculpen mi no presentacion


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 15, 2011)

el voltimetro va en paralelo a alos bornes de salida


----------



## tateto (Mar 16, 2011)

Hola gente, estoy buscando todas las cosas nesesarias para el armado de esta fuente... En mi pueblo no hay nada, asi que tengo q*UE* viajar 30 km para buscar las cosas, y bueno tendria que ser todo de una vez.
Esto es lo que me respondio la casa:


Trafo solicitado no hay por momento,viendo el proyecto podria aconsejarle otro-12+12 x 3 A $ 55 o 12+12 x 5A $ 61
lm350 T $ 7,50
4700 x50v $8
22 x 50V $0,50
100 x 50 V $0,80
.1 x 50 v $ 1
Diodo 3 A $ 1 c/u.
pote $5
resistencias 1 W $2 c/u
porta fuse panel $2


El tema del transformador, me seirve alguno de los ofrecidos ? o tengo que buscar en otra parte ? Muchas gracias.

p.d.: Disculpen mi ignorancia.


----------



## g.corallo (Mar 16, 2011)

el trafo tiene que ser de 12v o 24v depende cual queres que sea el votaje maximo de tu fuente pero que sea sin punto medio


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 16, 2011)

Una R de 1W $2!!!! choreo a mano armada!!!! el resto de los precios está bien, incluso los trafos están baratos.
Y creo que el de 12+12 x 3A te sirve...usando los extremos del secundario deberias sumar 24 v.
Bueno, anda contandonos como va el proyecto y lo que necesites chiflá!!


----------



## tateto (Mar 17, 2011)

Bueno gente, acabo de comprar todas las cosas, esto fue lo que consegui... El transformador me recomendo el de 5A (no me pregunten por que, se lo termine comprando)
Los capacitores son todos de la capacidad correspondiente, pero de 63v, me dijo q van igual.
El potenciometro, es de 25kohm, no tenia de 10k... Me dijo q va igual tambien jajaja se ve que queria vender.

Los extremos verdes del transformador me dan 24 voltios asi que bien.

Es viable a pesar de que los componentes no sean los exactos ?


Fotos de los componentes:













[img=http://img.overpic.net/thumbs/5/j/1/x5j1ufks1jyvyb3ikqg1_s.jpg]


Este es un transformador que extirpe de un amplificador de audio viejo... Me da 26v + 26v   el problema es que no se de cuantos amperes es.





P.D.: Gracias


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 17, 2011)

tateto dijo:
			
		

> Es viable a pesar de que los componentes no sean los exactos ?



Me parece que vas a tener problemas para la variacion de tension con el valor de ese potenciometro.

Yo tenia entendido que los de esa linea usaba uno de 5K.
Talves me equivoque, pero yo la tengo armada con ese valor de pote!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 17, 2011)

LM338 = 5 Amperes 

Saludos !


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 17, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> Me parece que vas a tener problemas para la variacion de tension con el valor de ese potenciometro.
> 
> Yo tenia entendido que los de esa linea usaba uno de 5K.
> Talves me equivoque, pero yo la tengo armada con ese valor de pote!



Está todo bien, excepto, como dice lo citado, el valor del pote, si bien te va a servir, se te va a hacer dificil la variación de tensión, con uno de 5K no te llega a 33 volts, pero como es medio raro que vayas a usar 33v para algo, yo pondría uno de 5k, en vez de uno de 25k, a mi el de 10K ya me da algunas variaciones importantes pasando los 10V, pero ya le agarre la mano , bueno fijate, cualquier cosa estamos por aca!!


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 17, 2011)

Hola.

El LM350 usa R1=120 ohm (mira la hoja de datos de National).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tateto (Mar 17, 2011)

Bueno le empiezo a mandar ficha entonces en el montaje, como no dispongo de impresora por el momento voy a usar regla y mano alzada para el diseño sobre la placa de cobre... Pero hay ciertas cosas que no me quedan claro del diseño del circuito sobre la placa... De hecho cuando pongo "real world" hay componentes que no me los ponen y demas cosas, serias tan amable si no te es molestia de pasarme tu msn pelado ? Ya que yo no te puedo mandar PM por que me dice que tengo que tener almenos 25 mensajes en el foro. Muchas gracias.

Este es el diseño sobre el pcb, jajaja, alto diseño XD... Esta todo bien ?, Si esta todo ok, mañana le mando el marcador permamente y le tiro el acido... Espero no explote todo.


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 17, 2011)

Se ve bien, pero limpia bien la placa porque sino te va a costar un poco que el acido coma o decape (para ser mas tecnicos) atenti a ese paso, es fundamental!!! ¿No tenes algun amigo que tenga impresora??


----------



## tateto (Mar 17, 2011)

Estos dias voy a tener impresora.  Puede ser que al diseño de tu pcb le falte la parte que van las resistencias de 820 y el diodo emisor de luz ?


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 18, 2011)

tateto dijo:
			
		

> Estos dias voy a tener impresora.  Puede ser que al diseño de tu pcb le falte la parte que van las resistencias de 820 y el diodo emisor de luz ?



Ok, si, le falta eso porque yo cablee desde la plaqueta el diodo led con las dos R de 820 ohms  en el frente de la fuente, la conexion del led se hace desde la pista que tiene el positivo del capacitor de 4700uF y la masa. Si no me explico despues subo el dibujo.

Ahi va donde conecté el led, el negativo lo sacas de cualquier lado


----------



## tateto (Mar 18, 2011)

Ah ok, gracias pelado.
Cuando enchufo por primera vez la fuente, en cuanta resistencia me conviene dejar el potenciometro (0-2500ohm) ?


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 18, 2011)

No hay problemas, ponelo en cero tension (ó todo a la izquierda) como para ir probando de a poco.


----------



## Futuro Ingeniero (Mar 19, 2011)

Hola compañeros foreros, tengo una inquietud al respecto debido a que he estado siguiendo esta conversacion y bueno necesito una fuente de 12vcc de 2 a 3 amp, y me surgio la duda de si que hablando de dinero seria mas conveniente comprar un convertidor de voltaje/cargador con salida de 3 amp. no se si alguno de uds investigo cual es la diferencia en dinero sobre comprar algo ya hecho o armar el dispositivo por si mismo,lo digo ya que aqui en mexico Steren tiene muy buenos precios en sus productos.
Saludos!!


----------



## tateto (Mar 21, 2011)

Futuro Ingeniero dijo:
			
		

> no se si alguno de uds investigo cual es la diferencia en dinero sobre comprar algo ya hecho o armar el dispositivo por si mismo,lo digo ya que aqui en mexico Steren tiene muy buenos precios en sus productos.
> Saludos!!



Probablemente es mas barato comprarlo hecho, pero la idea no es esa.


Gente, ensamblando todo me doy cuenta que las terminales del transistor no quedan comodas en el pcb (no coinciden) :*(

Bueno gente aca va la foto de la primera enchufada.





La verdad que funciona muy bien, va desde los 1.2v hasta los 31v muy suave... Mepa que le sienta bien el regulador de 25k. 
Me faltaria ubicar todo bien en la caja, poner el led y potenciometro afuera... Le voy a anexar una bornera para colocar el tester tipo "plug & play" (?) (ademas de los bornes de carga) y despues no se que mas.

El interruptor de corte general esta bien si le pongo q corte 1 de los cables de entrada al transformador ?
Que tipo de tests le puedo hacer a la fuente para cerciorarme que funciana correctamente ? Muchas gracias!


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 21, 2011)

El interruptor de corte general esta bien si le pongo q corte 1 de los cables de entrada al transformador ?
Que tipo de tests le puedo hacer a la fuente para cerciorarme que funciana correctamente ? Muchas gracias![/QUOTE]

Si, está bien, con que corte uno solo (la fase, preferentemente) alcanza, por el tema del test, yo la fuí probando con diferentes cargas, podes usar una lampara dicroica (ó halogena, no se como se conocen en tu pais) de 12V 20W y deberia consumir mas o menos 2.7A que es bastante para lo que la vas a usar.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 22, 2011)

tateto dijo:
			
		

> Bueno gente aca va la foto de la primera enchufada.




De cuanta potencia es el trafo ese, me parece que le quedara chico en cuanto a corriente.

te cuento como hice yo para no tener que estar usando constantemente el tester, uso uan llave selectora de 6 posiciones, las cuales eligen un voltaje ya determinado , 3V, 4,5V, 6V, 9V y 12V y una ultima posicion para el potenciometro.
Algo asi.


----------



## tateto (Mar 22, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> De cuanta potencia es el trafo ese, me parece que le quedara chico en cuanto a corriente.



Es de 12+12 y 5A

Por que decis q*UE* me quedara chico en cuanto a corriente ? Gracias y salu2


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 22, 2011)

tateto dijo:
			
		

> Es de 12+12 y 5A
> 
> Por que decis q me quedara chico en cuanto a corriente ? Gracias y salu2




Por el tamaño, se me hacia que era mas chico, lo decia tomando en cuenta el tamaño de los demas componentes!
De donde lo sacaste?


----------



## tateto (Mar 23, 2011)

pipa09 dijo:
			
		

> De donde lo sacaste?


Lo compre en una tienda de electronica.

Gente, haciendo tests con la fuente con un foco de 12volt y 15watts, es como que el transistor se sobrecalienta y corta... Espero a q*UE* se enfrie y vuelve a funcionar... De cuanto consumo vendria a ser este foco (en amperes) ? Tengo fusible de 2A y no quema... Tendre q*UE* poner el disipador de mi cpu?  Grx !

[/QUOTE]

Si, está bien, con que corte uno solo (la fase, preferentemente) [/QUOTE]

Pero como hago eso ? Si segun como enchufe cambia la fase :S


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 23, 2011)

15W/12V=1,25A.ese es el consumo de la lampara.

y vas  a tener que colocarle un disipador de mayores dimensiones para que no corte por temperatura.

Y es indistinto cual de las dos fases cortes en la entrada del trafo, solo se busca que quede un circuito abierto.


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 23, 2011)

Si, está bien, con que corte uno solo (la fase, preferentemente) [/QUOTE]

Pero como hago eso ? Si segun como enchufe cambia la fase :S[/QUOTE]

En realidad yo estaba pensando que tenian (en tu pais) tomacorrientes de 3 patas chatas como aca, por eso puse "la fase, preferentemente". Pero si, es indistinto


----------



## leocadher (Mar 23, 2011)

saludos compañeros aqui uniendome al tema les dejo el diseño de una fuente con filtro pasa bajo y amplificador de corriente


----------



## tateto (Mar 24, 2011)

Gente, le puse un disipador 5 veces mas grande del que tenia... y no, sigue igual, alguna idea de por que corta ? Muchas gracias.


----------



## El Pelado (Mar 25, 2011)

Probá cambiando el LM350, por ahi está malo, pone alguna foto del disipador que le pusiste.


----------



## leocadher (Mar 25, 2011)

Si estas utilizando el LM350 que soporta hasta 3 amperios es bueno que le des un respiro con un amplificador de corriente, hace poco deje un esquema con un regulador lm350 y filtro pasa bajo, bueno desecha la etapa de filtrado y construye el amplificador de corriente pues yo la construí para un mini transmisor FM y por lo tanto necesitaba dicho filtro.

Otro detalle es si no estás usando el LM350 porque vi en una foto y parece un LM317 este por más que le coloques un disipador de calor más grande no vas a conseguir enfriarlo lo suficiente porque estas consumiendo de el 1.25amp cuando lo que soporta es 1.5amp, entonces estas llegando al límite y lo tanto el calentamiento es elevado.  Sería bueno colocarle un cooler.

Otro punto fija el voltaje de la fuente a 12vol y mídelos sin la lámpara de 12W, luego deja ese voltaje y conecta la lámpara y mide a cuanto cae el voltaje, si la fuente está bien calculada no debería bajar mucho a unos 11 0 10 cuando mucho, pero si no es así recuerda que los reguladores variables son muy sensibles con los valores de resistencias que usas para ajustar el voltaje de referencia esto es otro punto que debes considerar.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 25, 2011)

leocadher dijo:
			
		

> Otro detalle es si no estás usando el LM350 porque vi en una foto y parece un LM317



El CI del post es el LM350T , el cual es formato TO-220 , similar la LM317.


----------



## tateto (Mar 26, 2011)

Aca una foto del disipador grande. No habra otro mejor transistor que sea compatible con el circuito ? Si esta malo este transistor no lo probe por que no tube oportunidad de viajar hasta la tienda de electronica. Gracias.


----------



## pipa09 (Mar 26, 2011)

tateto dijo:
			
		

> No habra otro mejor transistor que sea compatible con el circuito ?



Si, cambialo por este otro, es compatible pin a pin.
http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/2576.pdf
Saludos!


----------



## pandacba (Mar 26, 2011)

Un detalle importante, tranten que sea LM338, perao hay que ponerel un enorme didipador, si no lo boquea la proteción termia.
Y asegurarse que sea original National, si no morira rapidamente

Por otro lado el LM338 solo viene en cápsula TO3 metálica


Por otro lado la práctica real dice, que en las tensiones más bajs es donde más corriente se consume y donde más se ve exigido el regulador, pongamos un ejmplo
Entrada del regulador 35V salida 12V diferencia=>23V a 1A son 23W desperdiciados en forma de calor contra los 12W utilzables, a 2A tenemos 46W de inutil calor al aire para 24W de cosnumo
y al limite 3A nos 69W de calor desperdiciado y uno  36W de consumo.

Por lo cual es interesante que la fuene en cuestión tenga dos tensiones de trabajo de 1.2V a 20V y de 20 a 32, de esa forma rinde de acuerdo al uso real y nuestro dispositivo se vera menos expuesto a daños


----------



## jops59 (Mar 31, 2011)

Hola, yo estoy haciendo la misma fuente y he imprimido la pcb y ya la he hecho, la primera de todas.. la que postean en unas imagenes.. bien he puesto 1n4007, *PORQU*e el transformador que yo utilizo es de 12+12 a 1A, entonces van bien.. no creo que tenga que modificar nada no?.....
La resistencia que hay que poner de 270ohm a 1w, cual se pone entonces?? esa o se cambia por otra por lo que han dicho anteriormente...


----------



## tateto (Abr 3, 2011)

Era para un treabajo practico esta fuente y me piden que diga por q*UE* el motivo de eleccion de la misma... Que podria poner ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 3, 2011)

Leete algunas características en el datasheet y ahí tenes las respuestas 

Saludos !


----------



## jops59 (Abr 4, 2011)

he leido y para el lm350T ese marca una resistencia de 120ohm no de 270ohm...


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

Tateto, escribe sin abreviaciones, tp supongo que es trabajo práctico, pon que en luga de "q" si no te van a llamar la atención por la escritura, repecto a no utilizar lenguaje de chat....
Aparte los que leen deben poder entender lo que esta escrito


----------



## tateto (Abr 4, 2011)

Ahi edite; se me chispoteo.

Lei el datasheet, pero no se me ocurre que poner... Imagino que puede ser una respuesta por que tiene proteccion termica y de cortocircuito... Pero me habian dicho que esta mal... Por eso pregunto... En fin gracias.


----------



## jops59 (Abr 4, 2011)

Alguien ha probado que resistencia hay que poner.. de 120 o de 270???


----------



## pandacba (Abr 4, 2011)

Genial!!! al ser un trabajo práctico, lo otro no es tan relevante, pero si tenes que justificar tu elección podes agregar, que es un dispostivo de muy buena calidad, de implementación simple y práctica y además cuenta con una serie de protecciones internas que hacen muy fiable su uso



			
				jops59 dijo:
			
		

> Alguien ha probado que resistencia hay que poner.. de 120 o de 270???


Dos metros ya te respondio, que te fijes que lleva en la hoja de datos, eso significa que utiicies lo que ayi dice, para eso esta, de echo National es un firma muy prestigiosa, y lo que publica y sugiere es porque lo recontraprobo en sus laboratorios, por lo tanto la info es confiable 100% monta de acuerdo a lo que indica el fabricante


----------



## jops59 (Abr 4, 2011)

ok, gracias entonces pondré esa... otra cosa, monto el lm350T??? como dice al principo del post??


----------



## xavi28 (Abr 5, 2011)

oye muchisimas gracias en estos momentos ando haciendo una igual, y pues hoy la he probrado antes de encontrar y todo perfecto, pero tenia unas dudas como el de poner el fusible al final, pero con esto ya esta listo .....................................una ultima duda es si pongo el fusible al final, es necesario poner otro fusible en la parte primaria del tranformador para mayor proteccion o esta de mas????


----------



## tateto (Abr 5, 2011)

Si yo te recomendaria q*UE* pruebes con el T.

De donde sos jops59?


----------



## jops59 (Abr 5, 2011)

España, benidorm, muchas gracias tateto, entonces pondré la resistencia de 120ohm a 1w, y el lm350T, lo malo el transformador que tengo que solamente da 1A, pero *BU*eno me apaño..


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 5, 2011)

Hola.

La resistencia de 120 ohmios no tiene que ser de 1W, ya que, por ella hay una caida de voltaje de 1.25V (o una corriente de 10mA). La potencia de soporta o disipa la resistencia será de 1.25Vx0.01A = 0.0125 W

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jops59 (Abr 5, 2011)

vamos que siendo de 1/4w va bien??


----------



## g.corallo (Abr 5, 2011)

si la de 1/4 de w te sirve


----------



## jops59 (Abr 9, 2011)

hola chicos/as, tengo un problema lo he montado todo y me va desde 0.8v hasta 33v... pero en conectar un led solamente me deja hasta 3.7v ...
y si pongo una resistencia de 480ohm a un led solo me deja de max 17v... que le ocurre??


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 9, 2011)

Hola.

De que fuente hablas. Puedes publicar el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jops59 (Abr 10, 2011)

al principio puedes verlo, esa es la que he realizado...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola.

Te refieres a esta fuente:

Ver el archivo adjunto 45985


El voltaje debe variar desde 1.2V a 33V.
Tú dices que tu fuente varía de 0.8V a 33V
Eso parece indicar que algo no está bien conectado.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## jops59 (Abr 10, 2011)

Si exactamente y he imprimido la misma pcb que hay .... por el metodo del planchado

y cuando conecto un led me va desde 0.8 hasta 3.7v...
Si conecto una resistencia de 460ohm al led me deja hasta 17v...


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola.

Mira está es la conexión del LM317T

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jops59 (Abr 10, 2011)

elaficionado, no tengo el programa porque formateé el ordenador recientemente y estoy escaso de programas jajajajaja, si puedes serme más claro te lo agradeceria, un saludo y mil gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 10, 2011)

Hola.


Ver el archivo adjunto 51421

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## jops59 (Abr 10, 2011)

lo he probado asi y tampoco por lo que veoy y lo tengo todo bien conectado... no tengo ni idea...


----------



## Menta14 (Oct 3, 2011)

Hola gente, tengo un transformador de 15 + 15, 3A. No me afectaría en la alimentación del LM350K despues del puente de diodos y el filtro. Vi-VO=? No entiendo bien que significa...
Gracias


----------



## tinchusbest (Oct 4, 2011)

Menta14 dijo:


> Hola gente, tengo un transformador de 15 + 15, 3A. No me afectaría en la alimentación del LM350K despues del puente de diodos y el filtro. Vi-VO=? No entiendo bien que significa...
> Gracias


el calculo de voltaje pico de salida de los rectificadores es
Vpico= Vefectivo x √2=
Vefectivo=voltaje de alterna del secuandario del trafo
entonces segun la configuracion de rectificacion que uses tenes que calcular ese valor pico


----------



## Capicode (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola
Se que este tema tiene más de seis meses, pero no tengo muy claro lo que debo hacer. El caso es que he intentado bajar el archivo adjunto de la fuente variable del post de El Pelado del 08-ene-2011 porque me interesa y no consigo ver el dibujo. He utilizado el pea Zip y 7-zip y lo abren pero no consigo el gráfico. Agradeceré que alguien me pueda dar una pista de como conseguirlo. No sé que estoy haciendo mal. 
Tambien he intentado ver el archrivo zip que adjunta elaficionado el 10-abril-2011 y lo descargo pero siempre obtengo el aviso de que noi es un archivo válido.
Por favor, ayuda!!

Saludos 
Capicode


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola.

Para ver los archivos de El pelado necesitas el programa *Livewire*.
Ek archivo del 10-abril-2011 tiene lo mismo que el mensaje #64.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## BKAR (Nov 27, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:
			
		

> LM338 = 5 Amperes
> 
> Saludos !



que cosas, cuando me entero del LM317 (1.5A) me salen con el LM350 (3A)
ahora me entero del LM338 (5A) 

una sugerencia para los que están por comprar los componentes
de preferencia comprar en TO-3 si es que de verdad de van por los 3 o 5 amperes, disipa mejor el Calor


----------



## Capicode (Nov 27, 2011)

Gracias a elaficionado por la pronta respuesta.
Acabo de descargar el Liverwire pero ahora me dice que no tengo el proxi y la verdad es que lo veo todo complicado. Rconozco que los asuntos de la informática no son mi fuerte. Si me pudieras pasar el esquema y lista de componentes de forma sencilla te lo agradeceria un montón.
Gracias y un saludo
Capicode


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 27, 2011)

Hola.

Todo está en el mensaje.
La lista está en el mensaje #1, pero reemplaza la resistencia de 270 ohmios 1W por 120 ohmios 1/4 W y el potenciómetro de 10K lineal por uno potenciómetro lineal de 3K ó 3.3K . 

Chao.
elafcionado,


----------



## El Pelado (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola Capicode! decime si se te complica lo vuelvo a subir en un Word o algo de eso, gracias El aficionado! Ahh y si, cambia el pote por uno mas chico porque por debajo de los 15 volts el de 10K es ingobernable...bah, se puede, pero cuesta, es una buena fuente, bien sencilla y fijate que el LM350 quede totalmente aislado del disipador  un abrazo!!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola.

la fuente de de 1.25V a 33V, con 270 ohmios y 10K según la fórmula da mas de 40V

La hoja de datos del Lm350 dice que R1=120 ohmio o menos,  y con este valor se halla el potenciómetro, para el valor de voltaje máximo deseado.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## El Pelado (Nov 28, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> 
> la fuente de de 1.25V a 33V, con 270 ohmios y 10K según la fórmula da mas de 40V
> 
> ...


 Si, la formula dice eso, pero en la practica, al menos a mi, no me pasó, me dió 33V con 270 ohms y 10K del pote, tengo un video y todo, lo que pasa es que es muy pesado, sino lo subia!
Abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola.

Que algo funcione, no quiere decir que esté bien hecho.
Las hojas de datos no están de adorno, deben tener una razón para que existan.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: En la resistencia de 270 ohmios siempre le cae 1.25V (independientemente del voltaje de salida), por tiene que ser de 1W


----------



## El Pelado (Nov 29, 2011)

Bueno, no era para que contestes así El aficionado, yo te digo lo que me pasó a mi, por ahí estaría bueno que expliques porque puede funcionar...no lo tomes a mal lo que te digo eh, pero por ahi hay gente que no sabe taaaaanto, y se "desasna" leyendo.
Gracias, un abrazo!


----------



## elaficionado (Nov 29, 2011)

Hola.

Yo nunca tomo a mal nada (es perder el tiempo).

Funciona, pero no en condiciones llímites o extremas.
La explicación está en la hoja de datos, allí está el funcionamiento del regulador. Hay una parte teórica.

Chao.
elaficionado,


----------



## Capicode (Nov 29, 2011)

Gracias El Pelado. La verdad es que no he conseguido abrir el archivo ni con el Livewire que me indicó El Aficionado. Estoy probando otro esquema que he visto por ahi, con un pote de 5k y una resistencia de 220 ohmios que parece que funciona, pero si puedes te gradecerè que me lo adjuntes como png o jpeg, 
porque la verdad es que esos programas tan especiales no los manejo...
Si, el regulador lo pienso aislar electricamente con mica y silicona. Espero que sea suficiente.
Gracias y un saludo
Capicode


----------



## pandacba (Nov 30, 2011)

Por que no utilzas el esquema de la hoja de datos o de las notas de aplicación?, Se trata de National lo que fábrica es garantia, y lo que publica igual.

Que le pasa a la gente hoy en dia, busca donde no debe, le presta atenciòn a cosas echas por terceros y descarta de plano las indicaciones del propio fabricante? es incoherente


----------



## pabloint (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola Gente, soy nuevo en este foro y resulta que tengo un problema con un regulador lm350k.
Sucede que tengo que instalar un enlace wifi, el tema es que tengo una fuente comun con una salida de 15v 5amp, de esta salida tengo conectado por un lado un regulador lm7809 que va a un router y otro lm7809 que va al swicht/hub y el aparato que va en la terraza es de 12v y mas de 2amp, por eso me dijeron que le ponga un lm350k. El tema es que ya lo arme y funciona bien y lo regule para que salgan 12.20v, pero cuando conecto el aparato que va en la terraza no funciona y decidi medir la salida del lm350k y la misma era de 10.50v ya ahi entendi porque el aparato de la terraza no funcionaba. Mas tarde lo regule al lm350k para que saque 13.6v porque mas no llegaba y conecte el aparato de la terraza y tampoco funcionaba, medi de nuevo la salida del lm350k y me daba 11.3v, no llega a los 12v que necesita el aparato. Necesito saber que debo hacer ??????. Espero que me sepan disculpar pero mucho de electronica no entiendo pero me explican entiendo muy bien...Gracias !!!


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 12, 2011)

Hola.

El LM350 necesita 3V adicionales al voltaje de salida, por ejemplo, para 12V de voltaje de salida, en voltaje de entrada debe ser mínimo de 15V o más.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## pabloint (Dic 12, 2011)

gracias entonces me conviene cambiar la fuente a una mas grande. te lo agradezco !!!


----------



## nicokpo (Abr 23, 2012)

hola, una consulta con un tramfo de 12v cuanto le sacaria masomenos


----------



## leocadher (Abr 23, 2012)

acuérdate que los reguladores necesitan de una tensión diferencial de 2 a 3 volt a su entrada para producir un voltaje determinado a su salida


----------



## Omar266 (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola les agradecería si me pueden dar su opinión, acerca de este esquema, ya que mi idea es hacer una fuente regulada transformador 110 v    +12 0 +12 V 3 Amperios, salida de 1.29 a 24 Voltios,  y a la vez una fija de 5 Voltios, agregándole 1 Voltímetro. 
Ya hice una fuente pero de 1 Amperio usando LM317 y Lm7805.
Bueno la parte variable la tengo clara. El problema es la parte fija. Sé que el Regulador LM323 se puede usar pero en mi ciudad no se encuentra. Por lo que reemplazo el potenciómetro de 5V por dos resistencias (270+100=370 ohmios) por lo que da una salida de 5.09V. 
Anexo foto como quedaria. Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola.

Todas las resistencias de pueden ser de 1/4W, excepto las de 1.8K
La resistencia de 360 ohmios es un valor comercial.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 28, 2012)

Me intereso este para hacer, ya que tenia otro pero era medio complicado y menos salida de tension posible. Volviendo al tema: Hice un .pcb distinto que es mas a mi manera de hacerlos. Ver el archivo adjunto 85804 ¿Esta bien hecho?


----------



## elaficionado (Dic 28, 2012)

Hola.

Hay un terminal o pata del regulador que está sin ningún tipo de conexión (está en el aire).

¿Cuál es es el circuito estás armando?

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## PsyChoW (Dic 29, 2012)

Es de la fuente que compartio El Pelado
Mirando bien el regulador, si me equivoque.

Aca lo modifique ya que como tenia una pata al aire del regulador, tambien tenia mal todo el circuito. 

Ver el archivo adjunto 85819


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 1, 2013)

Omar266 dijo:
			
		

> Hola les agradecería si me pueden dar su opinión, acerca de este esquema, ya que mi idea es hacer una fuente regulada transformador 110 v    +12 0 +12 V 3 Amperios, salida de 1.29 a 24 Voltios,  y a la vez una fija de 5 Voltios, agregándole 1 Voltímetro.
> Ya hice una fuente pero de 1 Amperio usando LM317 y Lm7805.
> Bueno la parte variable la tengo clara. El problema es la parte fija. Sé que el Regulador LM323 se puede usar pero en mi ciudad no se encuentra. Por lo que reemplazo el potenciómetro de 5V por dos resistencias (270+100=370 ohmios) por lo que da una salida de 5.09V.
> Anexo foto como quedaria. Gracias por su ayuda.


En donde tenes que sacar los 5V no te conviene colocar una llave selectora con resistencias,como si fuera el pote,y asi tendrias varios voltajes fijos.

Ver el archivo adjunto 85928


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 1, 2013)

Hola.

¿Por qué la resistencia de 120 es de 1W?

Sí por la resistencia de 120 ohmios siempre le caen 1.25V, es decir, que la potencia que disipa es de:

P= (1.25V x 1.25V ) / 120 ohmios = 0.013W = 13 mW

Con una resistencia de 1/4 W = 250mW, es más que suficiente.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Feliz Año


----------



## tinchusbest (Ene 6, 2013)

PsyChoW dijo:
			
		

> Es de la fuente que compartio El Pelado
> Mirando bien el regulador, si me equivoque.
> 
> Aca lo modifique ya que como tenia una pata al aire del regulador, tambien tenia mal todo el circuito.
> ...


Mi computadora no lee que clase de archivo es,me refiero al interno,el otro es winrar,pero quiero saber que clase de archivo tiene en el interior.
Omar266mira esta variante para conseguir los famosos 0 voltios

Ver el archivo adjunto 86153


----------



## PsyChoW (Ene 6, 2013)

The Master dijo:
			
		

> Mi computadora no lee que clase de archivo es,me refiero al interno,el otro es winrar,pero quiero saber que clase de archivo tiene en el interior.



Es el circuito pcb de la fuente que armo el autor de este tema pero en un diseño propio ya que se me dificulto leer el pcb que publicó el. Aca dejo una imagen del pcb:

Ver el archivo adjunto 86156


----------



## elaficionado (Ene 6, 2013)

Hola.

Creo que vas a tener que revisar tu circuito impreso.

Ver el archivo adjunto 86157

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Abr 26, 2014)

este circuito como se los valores de las resistencias

la resistencia r1 de cuanto tendría que ser si quiero sacar 3 amper

 y podría usar un tip120 en ves el de la hoja de datos

 y la r2 lo mismo


----------



## Fogonazo (Abr 26, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> este circuito como se los valores de las resistencias
> 
> la resistencia r1 de cuanto tendría que ser si quiero sacar 3 amper
> 
> ...



Ver el archivo adjunto 109241​
Esa es una fuente switching, ¿ Es lo que deseas hacer ?


----------



## callecuatro1976 (Abr 27, 2014)

si quiero armar esa fuente



la resistencia r1 de cuantos watt tendría que ser ?
 y la resistencia r2 de cuantos watt tendría que ser, yo creo que con 2 watt me quedo corto no calentara?

habría que disipar los dos el lm317 y el npn


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 3, 2014)

la verdad que no me funciona bien el circuito me calienta mucho las resistencias


----------



## ricbevi (May 3, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> la verdad que no me funciona bien el circuito me calienta mucho las resistencias


Hola...si te calientan las resistencias es posiblemente por que la corriente no circula por donde debería(el transistor PNP que hace la conmutación de potencia). Particularmente me preocuparía de donde sacar un inductor de 600uH que soporte los 2 o 3A que quieres sacarle y no por la potencia de las resistencias.
Creo que hablaste de reemplazar el transistor que figura en el esquema original por uno TIP120 pero este es NPN y no PNP como necesitas, aparte de ser darlington...Puedes usar un 2N2955.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 4, 2014)

podría usar estos tip105, tip127, tip125?


----------



## ricbevi (May 4, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> podría usar estos tip105, tip127, tip125?



Si...debes respetar que sea PNP el original es un transistor común tipo(TIP30...TIP42...TIP36) o Darlington como los que preguntas.

Ric.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 5, 2014)

que diferencia puede haber usando los transistores Darlington? no necesito mas ganancia, o si?


----------



## ricbevi (May 5, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> que diferencia puede haber usando los transistores Darlington? no necesito mas ganancia, o si?



¿Si el autor del diseño, que fue sacado de la hoja de datos que provee el fabricante del circuito integrado, hubiese querido usar un Darlington no te parese que así figuraría en el diseño?
Proba a lo mejor funciona igual.
Personalmente he realizado un circuito con el LM317 pero con el transistor 2N2955 y me funciono bien.
Ric.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 5, 2014)

y que valores de resistencias pusiste en la r1 y r2


----------



## ricbevi (May 5, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> y que valores de resistencias pusiste en la r1 y r2



Las que figura en el circuito 22R 2W metal-film  y R22 2W metal-film por que no tenia R25, R3 220R 1/4W y si mal no recuerdo oscilaba alrededor de los 25Khz.
¿Como hiciste el inductor o de donde lo sacaste? Yo lo bobine con núcleos recuperados de fuentes de PC y lo ajuste con el inductámetro creo que use alambre de 1mm o 1.2mm de diámetro.
¿que diodo pusiste(1N3880) para rectificar la salida de la conmutación?  Yo puse dos en paralelo FR304 por que era lo que tenia a mano.

Ric.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 6, 2014)

el inductor lo armo con unos ferrites que compro en artic es una barrita de 20mm por 4 mm y le doy 20 vueltas de 0.9 y voy a usar el 1n5822 que armaba en otra fuente y me funcionaba muy bien


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> el inductor lo armo con unos ferrites que compro en artic es una barrita de 20mm por 4 mm y le doy 20 vueltas de 0.9 y voy a usar el 1n5822 que armaba en otra fuente y me funcionaba muy bien



El diodo me parece que 40V es poco cuando a la salida puede haber de continua mas de 30V y uno solo lo veo justo si querés sacarle los 2A o 3A...el ferrite me parece "chico" y pocas las vueltas... a el original 4cm de diámetro exterior, 2,4cm interior y 1,6cm de alto( http://www.mantech.co.za/ProductInfo.aspx?Item=14M5626) le dan 60vueltas.

Ric.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 6, 2014)

uso una barra no uno redondo


----------



## ricbevi (May 6, 2014)

callecuatro1976 dijo:


> uso una barra no uno redondo



La forma del inductor es por razones de estabilidad mecánicas y de irradiación exterior (el toroide tiende a cancelar los campos hacia afuera de él) o sea que si no te interesan dichos parámetros no importa la forma...lo que si importa es que respetes la inductancia así como *no es lo mismo* hacer un edificio con una columna sin respetar lo que alguien calculo que era necesario.
¿que inductancia tiene dicho inductor?, ¿tiene los 600uH que figura en el diseño original?.
Veo que prestas atención relativa a las indicaciones de los que intentamos ayudare con *tú problema*.
Suerte.

Ric.


----------



## julikmet24 (May 21, 2014)

Hola chicos, hace bastante que no escribo en el foro. Les comento que armé una fuente con el lm350k y me funcionó bien al principio, regulaba de 1.2 a 30.  Despues de un tiempo la volvi a probar para chequearla y arrancaba a elevar la tensión y en la mitad el recorrido supongan ..ya me llegaba al maximo valor o sea 30.2 V y a veces se acomodaba. Parecia un falso contacto entonces cambié el pote ..que es de 5 k lineal ...lo sueldo y me regula de 0.4 a 7 V... el mismo valor ... y llega hasta ese...segun los calculos deberia darme cerca de 30 v... la entrada al regulador es de 32 v aprox


----------



## elaficionado (May 22, 2014)

Hola.

Desuelda el potenciómetro y revísalo.
Si está bueno, conéctalo nuevamente, pero asegúrate de no provocar corto o falso contactos a la hora de soldar.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## julikmet24 (May 22, 2014)

Hola, lo cambie dos veces y me sigue tirando el mismo error ... me regula hasta 7,8 voltios aprox ...


----------



## elaficionado (May 23, 2014)

Hola.

Pon el terminal de ajuste a tierra y mide la salida, esta debe ser de 1.25V. Si no es así el regulador está mal o hay una mala conexión.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 24, 2014)

bueno termina la fuente funciona perfecto, gracias a todos por los aportes que hicieron.


----------



## julikmet24 (May 24, 2014)

Hola, hice eso elaficionado y me tiraba cerca de 30 voltios en la salida (o sea que toda la tension me cae en la otra resistencia  R1), verifique el trafo y anda bien, los capacitores y los diodos no estan cortocircuitados, debe ser el regulador no? Les subo una imagen del circuito, ya esta hecho en placa la fuente, la tengo hace unos años y la revisé y encontre ese problema .. ACLARACION: en la resistencia de 220 K de 2 W en realidad es de 220 ohms, sino no darián los calculos  .. Gracias!


----------



## callecuatro1976 (May 27, 2014)

no funciona tan bien , es como que le falta fuerza , arme una con lm350 y tira mas que debe ser lo arme igual que la hoja de datos , saludos


----------



## percebes (Dic 13, 2014)

Porfavor si son tan ambales me dan una mano con esta fuente basado en el Regulador Lm350K que la armé en protoboard.

Primeramente decirles que el transformador es de 24 voltios (testeando me da 27 vac) de 3 amperios, lo conecté y la regulación de tensión anda bién, pero le agregue una proteción contra cortocircuitos que aca en este foro en uno de os tantos temas explica, pero no sé que me está fallando...les explico:

Sin cortocircuitar anda de maravilla, entrega la corriente requerida de 3 amperios, e incluso más... pero al momento de cortocircuitar la salida se empieza a calentar Q2 (Tip 36c) y la resistencia de 0.5 ohmiso de 5 watts... y ni bien pasa 3 segundos Q2 ya empieza a quemar al contacto con la mano, según explicaron aca R1 se la obtiene básicamente multiplicando el Beta de Q2 y su Vbe.
 y como el Tip36c es de potencia, su beta es de valor reducido, en la datasheet me indica de 15 a 75, yo adopté un beta de 20 y haciendo los cálculos R1 seria 20*0.7=14 ohmios, yo le puse una resistencia de 20 ohmios de 2 watts. Pero recién medi con el tester hFE del tip y me dice que es de 99!, la verdad no entiendo por qué me da este beta tan alto.

Cual sera el motivo por el que el Tip36c se calienta en 2 seg hasta el punto de quemar al contacto?, supongo que la corriente que este transistor está manejando es demasiado alta, pero en que parte del circuito estare fallando??? 

Por favor ayudenme con esta fuente, es que es un proyecto de Electrónica básica y la tengo que quemar en placa para finalizar, y con este problema no creo que pase la prueba.

Cualquier dato me comentan y se los proporciono si es que lo necesitan para medir con el tester.

Perdon pero esa resistencia R4 de 220homios en paralelo con Vbe de Q1 esta mal... esa resistencia es de 0.5 ohmios y de 5 watts.

Gracias...


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hola a todos.  Soy nuevo por aquí.

Con el tema de la cuarentena he aprovechado para retomar una pasión que tenía de crío. La electricidad y electrónica. Para empezar he construido una fuente de alimentación siguiendo el esquema que adjunto como imagen. Las 2 primeras veces al encenderla hacía cosas raras y a la tercera ha muerto. Creo que se ha fastidiado el regulador. La cosa es que buscando el problema, a pesar de que uso un transformador de 24v y 2,5A, en las salidas del transformador registro 28V, y si mido en la salida del puente rectificador la cosa sube a 38V. No se si es normal o si es ese es el motivo de que haya fallado. ¿Alguna sugerencia o idea? Puede que la haya cortocircuidado sin darme cuenta pero lo dudo, y si lo hice estaba al mínimo de voltaje. Igualmente ¿Como puedo comprobar si el regulador está quemado? Espero poder participar de forma activa en los foros, la verdad es que es un tema que de niño me apasionaba.

Gracias. Saludos




Adjunto también listado de componentes.
IC1 - Circuito Integrado LM350K
D1 - Puente rectificador KBU4B o similar.  D2 y D3 - Diodos 1N4002 ~ 1N4007 o similar.
C1 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 4700uF 50V
C2 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 22uF 50V
C3 - Condensador electrolítico (filtro) 100uF 50V
C4 - Condensador 0.1uF 50V
R1 - Resistencia de 270 ohms 1W
R2 - Potenciómetro 5Kohms lineal (no logarítmico)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

El LM350 solo soporta 35Vdc


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 21, 2020)

Con ese sistema de rectificación y filtrado que está implementado en ese esquema la tensión a la salida del rectificador y sin carga es de aproximadamente y a groso modo, 1.4 veces la tensión en alterna que le entra a dicho puente.

Es para tener en cuenta por qué fácilmente superas la tensión máxima que soporta el IC regulador y lo quemas.

Es un tema tratado en incontables oportunidades en el foro.

La otra advertencia que al ser un regulador lineal, la diferencia de tensión entre la entrada y la salida multiplicado por la corriente que se le demande  es la potencia que disipará el regulador y a tensiones bajas y corrientes medias ya se ronda parámetros máximos de este, si bien tiene protección interna, puedes fácilmente obtener el mismo resultado.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 21, 2020)

Si , tratado muchas veces , finalmente es mejor tres LM317 en paralelo . . . ya que soportan mas tensión y son menos falsificados que los Lm350K


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 21, 2020)

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas! A ver, la verdad es que quitando que sepa un poco lo que hace cada componente y soldar, se poco más. Aunque al regulador le puse un disipador. ¿Me podéis pasar el esquema de una fuente regulable en tensión que y que de paso pueda aprovechar el máximo de componente de esa? Si está protegida contra inversiones y cortos, mejor que mejor, que soy algo torpe y despistado

Me he repasado el hilo entero y he usado la búsqueda del foro. Lo que me ha quedado claro es que el regulador LM350 no conviene. En internet casi todo lo que encuentro usa ese. En los mensajes del foro veo que sugieren soluciones, pero no se como implementarlas. Es decir, no se donde colocarlas exactamente dentro del esquema de la fuente. No es por pedir, pero ya he metido la pata fabricando una y no quiero volver a hacerlo.

Puedo ver un esquema en internet (Como el que usé pero que al parecer no era correcto) pero no tengo los conocimientos para saber si realmente está bien o el que lo hizo no tiene ni idea. ¿Sabéis de un esquema para un transformador de 24V y 2,5A o algún sitio fiable donde encontrarlo? EN el foro vi algunos, pero no con las mismas especificaciones exactas y no se si habría que cambiar el valor de algún componente.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Haz sido movido a un tema que trata tu duda , a leer.

El LM350 es muy falsificado , por lo que han visto que es preferible tres LM317 en paralelo !


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Haz sido movido a un tema que trata tu duda , a leer.
> 
> El LM350 es muy falsificado , por lo que han visto que es preferible tres LM317 en paralelo !


 Si si, de eso me di cuenta. Disculpenme por haberlo puesto sin mirar el tema adecuado.

Ok, en ese caso, debería mantener el esquema que puse pero usando 2 LM317?

Y como se colocan en paralelo? Literalmente ajuste con ajuste, entrada con entrada y salida con salida?

Y es normal que haya 38v en la salida del puente rectificador? Esos 2 en paralelo aguantarán el voltaje e intesidad? Por último, como la puedo proteger contra cortos?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Por favor no hagas tema doble : Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.

Lee TODO el tema , ya que al principio se sostiene (por teoría) que no se puede ponerlos en paralelo y finalmente los foristas fueron probando y si se puede.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Por favor no hagas tema doble : Fuente con lm317 en paralelo.
> 
> Lee TODO el tema , ya que al principio se sostiene (por teoría) que no se puede ponerlos en paralelo y finalmente los foristas fueron probando y si se puede.


Muchas gracias. Le echaré un vistazo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El LM350 solo soporta 35Vdc


*Soporta MAX 35Vdc de diferencia entre la entrada y la salida.* Con un trafo de 24V la tensión de salida debería rondar, con carga, los 30V así que no habría problema. El tema es que su trafo larga 28Vca en vacío y eso efectivamente ronda los 38V (sin carga) luego de la caída en los diodos del puente rectificador. Si pone la salida del LM350 a mínima tensión lo vá a palmar irremediablemente.

Si necesita tanta corriente, yo usaría el circuito del LM317 con un transistor de paso de potencia del datasheet que es a prueba de balas:


Claro que no usaría los LM195, pero con un TIP35 está sobrado...


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 22, 2020)

Hola.

Mira esto.





__





						Dudas sobre la Fuente variable dual de 1.2V a 30V, 1 Amperio
					

Hola el aficionado he comprobado la placa del lm317t  y regula perfectamente lo he probado con cargas entre 3 y 13v y pidiendo entre 0.120 amp y 1.7 amp y se mantiene el voltage muy estable. También  he vuelto a probar el circuito completo y he notado que el voltaJe se situa solo mas o menos en...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Chao.
elaficinado.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

Si si


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Soporta MAX 35Vdc de diferencia entre la entrada y la salida.




Si si , pero si es una fuente variable , irremediablemente le conectarán un motorcito para probar desde cero hasta que reviente  🤪 😈


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

Gracias a todos por vuestras respuestas.

*Dr. Zoidberg *Ese esquema que me pones, lo conectaría tras el puente rectificador y el condensador de 4.77 uf no? Y según entiendo debería cambiar el LM195, pero con un TIP35 ¿TIP35C por ej?

*elaficionado *Pero esa pone que es a 1A y mi trafo entrega 2,5A ¿No habría que cambiar algún componente?

*DOSMETROS* Jajajaja, es que EXACTAMENTE ASÍ como murió jajaja. Pero quien iba a pensar que poniéndola al mínimo se iba a quemar? No pretendía reventar el motor, solo saber como evolucionaba la velocidad Por eso pregunto en un foro de expertos. El primer esquema lo cogí de internet y ya habéis visto como resultó.

Os agradezco mucho la ayuda y paciencia. Realmente no conrolo de electrónica, y claro, solo se ensamblar cosas, pero no calcular valores de componentes y mi pierdo.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 22, 2020)

"Semo brujo adivino"  🤪


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> *@Dr. Zoidberg *Ese esquema que me pones, lo conectaría tras el puente rectificador y el condensador de 4.77 uf no? Y según entiendo debería cambiar el LM195, pero con un TIP35 ¿TIP35C por ej?


Si a todo.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 22, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si a todo.




Muchas gracias.

Mañana mismo compro los componentes. Una sola cosa, ¿Está protegida contra cortos e inversiones de polaridad? Si no es así ¿Qué tendría que agregar y donde?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 22, 2020)

Bueeeeenoooo....acá hay que hacer algunas cosas para mejorar un poco la "tolerancia" a problemas de la fuente.
Primero, tenes en vacío una tension muy alta en el trafo y por ende, en el filtro. YO agregaría una resistencia en serie con la salida del filtro para que caigan algunos volt antes del regulador....pero es complicado elegir un valor que balancee proteccion vs. consumo de la carga. Creo que con 1.5 ohms x 10W andaríamos mas o menos bien.
Otra cosa es la resistencia de 22 ohms conectada al 2N2904. Tiene un valor muy alto por que busca que toda la carga la maneje el transistor pero complica incluir la proteccion del regulador en el lazo. YO pondría un valor mas bajo...tipo 2.2 ohms x 1W para que el regulador opere hasta los 350mA y desde ahí entren a operar los transistores.
Por ultimo, la resistencia de salida que tiene un * YO no la incluiría por que no quiero un consumo minimo que me haga entrar en operacion a los transistores...pero dejaría las conexiones del PCB disponibles por si las moscas...
Proteccion contra cortos...tiene, el regulador no va a volar y el TIP35 con capacidad para 25A tampoco...no se si el trafo sobreviva --> ponele fusible al secundario del trafo.
Proteccion contra inversiones de tension...no se a que te referis.

PD: lo que escrito es lo que YO haría, pero no es obligacion hacerlo. Yo puedo medir y recalcular sobre la marcha pero no se si vos podes...


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Bueeeeenoooo....acá hay que hacer algunas cosas para mejorar un poco la "tolerancia" a problemas de la fuente.
> Primero, tenes en vacío una tension muy alta en el trafo y por ende, en el filtro. YO agregaría una resistencia en serie con la salida del filtro para que caigan algunos volt antes del regulador....pero es complicado elegir un valor que balancee proteccion vs. consumo de la carga. Creo que con 1.5 ohms x 10W andaríamos mas o menos bien.
> Otra cosa es la resistencia de 22 ohms conectada al 2N2904. Tiene un valor muy alto por que busca que toda la carga la maneje el transistor pero complica incluir la proteccion del regulador en el lazo. YO pondría un valor mas bajo...tipo 2.2 ohms x 1W para que el regulador opere hasta los 350mA y desde ahí entren a operar los transistores.
> Por ultimo, la resistencia de salida que tiene un * YO no la incluiría por que no quiero un consumo minimo que me haga entrar en operacion a los transistores...pero dejaría las conexiones del PCB disponibles por si las moscas...
> ...



Muchas gracias!! Seguiré tus consejos e implementaré esas soluciones. ¿Que valor del fusible pondrías?

Compraré todos los componentes que mencionas. Si se te ocurre comprar alguno más por si acaso (Con la cuarentena no puedo salir de casa alegremente) tu me comentas.

Lo de protección contra inversión de polaridad no tengo ni idea de lo que es, lo leí por ahí jajaja. Con esto de hacer la fuente me he hartado de leer cosas.

Gracias de nuevo por explicármelo todo

Otra cosilla ¿Qué potencia le deben tener las resistencias del esquema? De nuevo disculpad mi ignorancia


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2020)

Excepto las que te he dicho, todas las demas van OK con 1/4 o 1/2 watt.
Y el fusible del secundario debe ser igual a la máxima corriente del mismo --> 2.5 Amp.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Excepto las que te he dicho, todas las demas van OK con 1/4 o 1/2 watt.
> Y el fusible del secundario debe ser igual a la máxima corriente del mismo --> 2.5 Amp.




Muchísimas gracias de nuevo por adaptar el circuito a lo que necesito. Ahora mismo lo compro todo.


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 23, 2020)

Hola.

Parce que no haz visto el circuito.
La fuente es de 5A

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Si, pero si es más potente no hay problema, ya que mi trafo entrega menos no?

He modificado el esquema para asegurarme que está todo claro. Entiendo que el LM117 se mantiene.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Si, pero si es más potente no hay problema, ya que mi trafo entrega menos no?
> 
> He modificado el esquema para asegurarme que está todo claro. Entiendo que el LM117 se mantiene.


No hay problema en que tu trafo entregue 2.5A...eso va a entregar la fuente en el limite
Notas: usá un LM317 (el LM117 es militar y no se consigue). Y usá un solo TIP35 en un buen disipador junto al 317 (o usá dos si te hace sentir mejor pero no es necesario).

El nuevo circuito está OK.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> afo entrega menos no?
> 
> He modificado el esquema para asegurarme que está tod





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No hay problema en que tu trafo entregue 2.5A...eso va a entregar la fuente en el limite
> Notas: usá un LM317 (el LM117 es militar y no se consigue). Y usá un solo TIP35 en un buen disipador junto al 317 (o usá dos si te hace sentir mejor pero no es necesario).
> 
> El nuevo circuito está OK.


Pues al que le hago los pedidos no le queda tip35C  ¿Alguno equivalente o superior?

y del LM me salen todos estos, cual pillo?






						lm317 - La frase en busca | Distribuidor de componentes electrónicos. Tienda en línea: Transfer Multisort Elektronik
					

lm317 - La frase en busca | Tienda de electrónica Transfer Multisort Elektronik - componentes y piezas electrónicas. Más de 500,000 productos en oferta de más de 1200 proveedores. Distribuidor global de componentes electrónicos. Entrega en 24h. ¡Ordene ahora!




					www.tme.eu


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 23, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> y del LM me salen todos estos, cual pillo?


Comprá este: LM317AHVT ON SEMICONDUCTOR (FAIRCHILD) - IC: estabilizador de tensión |  Lineal,regulable; 1,2÷57V; 1,5A | TME - Elektroniikka komponentit
Que ademas te permite eliminar la resistencia de 1.5 ohms a la entrada del regulador. Yo compraría un par más por que ya casi no se consigue la versión HV que soporta hasta 57V de diferencia E/S.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 23, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Comprá este: LM317AHVT ON SEMICONDUCTOR (FAIRCHILD) - IC: estabilizador de tensión |  Lineal,regulable; 1,2÷57V; 1,5A | TME - Elektroniikka komponentit
> Que ademas te permite eliminar la resistencia de 1.5 ohms a la entrada del regulador. Yo compraría un par más por que ya casi no se consigue la versión HV que soporta hasta 57V de diferencia E/S.



Muchas gracias, ese he comprado. El tip35c lo pillaré por amazon

Del potenciómetro solo cojo 2 patillas no de forma que entregue de 0 a 5k de forma lineal? (Lo puse en rojo en el esquema. Es que en muchos esquemas vi que cogían las 3 patillas y dos patillas las soldaban juntas. El diodo 1n4002 lo sustituto por un 1N4007 si no entendí mal no hay problema.
Igualmente no tengo resistencias de 500 ohm. Por ello Re3 la sustituyo por 2 resistencias de 1k en paralelo y 1 w.

Adjunto el esquema final con las modificaciones que me sugirieron de como debería ser en color rojo, les agradecería que me diesen su visto bueno para ponerme a armarla. Lo que a ustedes les parece evidente, para mi puede ser un mundo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Del potenciometro solo cojo 2 patillas no de forma que entregue de 0 a 5k de forma lineal?


No! Tenes que cortocircuitar el cursor con uno de los extremos. La resistencia variable se obtiene entre esa unión y el extremo restante. Lo demás parece estar bien.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 25, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No! Tenes que cortocircuitar el cursor con uno de los extremos. La resistencia variable se obtiene entre esa unión y el extremo restante. Lo demás parece estar bien.




Vale, os vais a reir de mi, pero cual es la opción correcta? En la imagen adjunta he puesto todas las opciones que se me han ocurrido


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 25, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Vale, os vais a reir de mi, pero cual es la opción correcta? En la imagen adjunta he puesto todas las opciones que se me han ocurrido


      
La opción A = D y la B = C.
Tenes que elegir la opción que te permita que la tensión aumente girando el control hacia la derecha y eso depende desde donde mires el potenciómetro.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

Para que se entienda mejor el porqué de cortocircuitar el cursor del potenciómetro con un extremo del mismo (en la imagen indicado como R5):

Cuando se gira el eje del potenciómetro, puede suceder que el cursor no haga permanente contacto con la pista de carbón mientras se lo gira, principalmente cuando el potenciómetro lleva cierto uso y/o contiene suciedad. Si en algún punto del recorrido se pierde el contacto entre cursor y pista, aunque breve, por estar integrado el mismo potenciómetro al regulador y fijar junto a R4 el voltaje de salida, veremos que por la fórmula Vout = Vref x (1+ R5 / R4) + Iadj x R5, el mismo voltaje de salida va a tender a infinito. Es obvio que infinito no podrá ser, pero sí un valor muy próximo al de la entrada del regulador.

Cortocircuitando el cursor del potenciómetro con un extremo del mismo hace que ese voltaje al que tienda ante falta de contacto, quede debidamente contenido a un valor máximo y, en la medida de lo posible, regulado. En el circuito de la imagen adjunta eso no se cumple, ya que si hacen sus estimaciones Vout tendería a aproximadamente unos 53,3 VCC nominales (despreciando el término que aporta Iadj x R5), siendo el voltaje de entrada cerca de 32,74 VCC, que será el valor al que va a tender alcanzar en esa situación y sin poder regularlo. Es por eso que recomendaría colocar como R4 un valor de 220 ohmios, con lo que ante falta de contacto el voltaje máximo de salida quede contenido en aprox. 29,66 VCC nominales y, posiblemente, regulado o muy cerca de estarlo (todo dependerá de las tolerancias de los componentes y los parámetros reales de funcionamiento del regulador).

Como existen circuitos sensibles a sobretensiones, es conveniente siempre ajustar antes de conectar y luego no volver a mover el potenciómetro en funcionamiento (aunque pueda quedar el circuito con algunos milivoltios menos bajo carga).


----------



## rulfo (Mar 25, 2020)

Buenas, esta tarde lo he montado en la protoboard ,  yo he utilizado la opción b=c, como era de esperar regula perfectamente, he cortocicuitado la salida a ver como reaccionaba, el consumo sube a unos 8 amperios, y el tip35 se pone bien calentito, así que como te dijo el Doctor ya sabes, un fusible en la entrada para limitar el consumo del transformador. 
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

Para quien quiera mejorarla, les traigo un regalito:



Solo deberían incorporarle lo que está en el recuadro marcado como Dienoiser ("Die" por mi segundo nombre), "levantando" solo el extremo negativo del condensador de bypass para insertarlo y conectando tanto el positivo como 0V también.

El que quiera saber para qué sirve, que simule ripple e impedancia a la salida versus frecuencia y la contraste contra un esquema convencional de regulador... Así como está, fue optimizada para uno 15 VCC de salida aprox.

En la tabla siguiente, R3 sería la resistencia de 390 ohmios en el esquema dado y R2 sería la resistencia necesaria del potenciómetro del mismo esquema, para determinado Vout. El resto de los elementos del Dienoiser permanecen sin cambios.



Aquí una comparativa de PSRR versus frecuencia entre esquema convencional (el que sugieren normalmente los fabricantes en sus catálogos) y el que incorpora Dienoiser:



Para aplicaciones de audio, queda de maravilla!!!



Subo el archivo en Multisim 14.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 25, 2020)

A ver si me he enterado, tanto B como C servirían entonces no?

Disculpen mi ignorancia e insistencia, pero si se arruina, es otra semana más y pagar más gastos de envío. Por supuesto si alguna vez me cruzo en su camino, mínimo una cerveza les deberé!

Releyendo con más detenimiento la explicación de diegojm1973 creo que lo entiendo. En caso de mal contacto la corriente tendría que atravesar toda la resistencia del potenciómetro. Y si por ej el contacto está a la mitad de la resistencia, la corriente pasará solo por esa mitad ya que es el camino más fácil. Al final estoy aprendiendo.

Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## analogico (Mar 25, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Ahh vale, releyendo con más detenimiento la explicación de diegojm1973 creo que lo entiendo. En caso de mal contacto la corriente tendría que atravesar toda la resistencia del potenciometro. Y si por ej el contacto está a la mitad de la resistencia, la corriente pasarásolo por esa mitad ya que es el camino más fácil. Al final estoy aprendiendo.
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos!


con las dos patillas   juntas
en caso de mal contacto R5 queda fija en 5k ohm

sin las dos patillas  juntas
en caso de mal contacto queda como si no  hubiera   R5


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 25, 2020)

Comparativa de ruido entre un LT3042 y un LM317 con Dienoiser:



Curva Verde: LM317 con Dienoiser
Curva Negra: LT3042


----------



## rulfo (Mar 26, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para quien quiera mejorarla, les traigo un regalito:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 187975
> 
> ...




Hola Diego. 

En el caso de que se produzca un corto a la salida, ¿Como le afectaría al Dioneiser?? 

Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Mar 26, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Hola Diego.
> 
> En el caso de que se produzca un corto a la salida, ¿Como le afectaría al Dioneiser??
> 
> Saludos



La juntura base emisor del BC337 queda protegida por la presencia del diodo en antiparalelo 1N4148 y, el mismo diodo, por la resistencia de 47 ohmios.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 27, 2020)

Funciona perfectamente!!! Muchas gracias a todos, especialmente a *Dr. Zoidberg*
Entrega en vacio desde 1,2 a 38 voltios.


Le voy a poner un voltímetro/amperímetro digital, el problema es que en el esquema poner que hay que alimentarlo con fuente externa de entre 4 y 30 v. Estoy pensando en conectarlo en la salida del puente rectificador en la que mido 38,6v. Se me ha ocurrido usar un divisor de tensión con 2 resistencias. Pongo en azul como quedaría sobre el esquema original.

¿O podría ponerlo directamente al la salida del puente con una resistencia? (Pone que el consumo del chisme es de 5 a 15 mA) Igualmente le voy a poner un led verde también en la salida del puente para que se vea si está encendida.

¿Alguna idea de que valor y potencia deberían tener las resistencias tanto del voltímetro como del led? Miré en internet y puse una con un led pero se calentaba la resistencia.

Dejo el enlace también a la descripción del voltímetro.

Voltimetro Amperimetro DC Rojo y Azul 100V 10A


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 27, 2020)

No es una buena idea usar un divisor para alimentar el voltímetro. Podes usar el mismo trafo pero vas a tener que:
-O poner un regulador fijo para bajar la tension.
-O armar un muy simple regulador con transistor mas zener.
-O averiguar cuanto consume en promedio el aparatejo ese y alimentarlo con una resistencia en serie a la salida del filtro para que le baje la tension. Ese bicho trabaja entre 8 y 30V (si mal no recuerdo) así que si calculas la resistencia para que entregue 12 o 15V no creo que tengas problema.
Yo lo usé hace un tiempo y funcionan muy bien.

Para el LED, buscá en el foro por que se ha tratado 100000000 veces. Solo que no le pongas mas de 10mA al LED si querés que sea eterno.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 27, 2020)

Si no me equivoco la resistencia en ambos casos se calcula *R = (V fuente – V deseado) / I* ¿Es así?

En ambos casos puedo calcularla para 10mA ya que la ficha técnica dice que consume entre 5 y 15mA (El voltímetro)

Gracias de nuevo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2020)

Estuve tanteando un poco los valores de la resistencia en serie y lo mas seguro me resulta 2K2 x 2W, por que si la variacion del consumo va entre 5 y 15mA ese valor mete la alimentacion resultante dentro del rango de operacion.
Sacá tus cuentas y verificalo...


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 28, 2020)

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2020)

Tal vez hasta valdría la pena evitar la resistencia y meter directamente un zener de 20 a 25V 1W en serie con la alimentación (o dos de 12V 1W en serie) pero no sé si tenes disponible...

O usar la resistencia y hacer una mini-fuente-regulada con el zener...


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 28, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Tal vez hasta valdría la pena evitar la resistencia y meter directamente un zener de 20 a 25V 1W en serie con la alimentación (o dos de 12V 1W en serie) pero no sé si tenes disponible...
> 
> O usar la resistencia y hacer una mini-fuente-regulada con el zener...



Que va, tolo tengo resistencias de 1w. Supongo que al ponerlas en paralelo, además de disminuir la resistencia, aumentará la potencia no?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 28, 2020)

Si, las potencias se suman.
Pero bueno, si es lo que tenés, conectá la resistencia y en serie con ella y puesta a masa poné otra resistencia para que circulen 10mA y verificá que la tensión se ajusta a lo que requiere el voltímetro.
Tambien, usando la fuente que has construido, alimentá el voltímetro variando la tensión y medí con el multímetro cual es la corriente de alimentacion que circula en cada caso. Yo no le creo nada a los chinos y no quiero que quemes el voltímetro.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 28, 2020)

Muchas gracias. Cuando lo tenga todo listo lo posteo


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 29, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



 Lo más parecido que tengo son resistencias de 5k y 0,6w. Si sueldo en serie 4 parejas de resistencias obtendré en cada pareja 10k y 0,6w. Si esas 4 parejas las sueldo luego en paralelo obtengo 2500k y 2,4w. Debería ir bien para el voltímetro ¿Cierto? Ese banco de resistencias lo coloco en serie con el voltímetro desde la salida del puente rectificador o después del condensador de 4700uf? ¿Y en el potitivo o negativo?

Para el led he calculado unos 3600 ohm que sacaría de soldar en paralelo 3 de esas parejas y me daría 3.333ohm y 1,8w. Debería ser suficiente no?

De nuevo muchas gracias por toda la ayuda que me estás brindando


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 29, 2020)

La disipación de una resistencia de 2K5 en el peor caso es P=I*I*R=0.015 * 0.015 * 2500=0.56W, como cada resistencia que tenés es de 1/2W, con que pongas dos de 5K en paralelo ya alcanzás 1W que debería trabajar bien sin mucho problema. La historia con 2K5 es otra, por que en el peor caso te van a caer sobre ella 0.015*2500=37.5V y como el trafo larga 38V te va a quedar solo 0.5V para alimentar el voltímetro --> NO FUNCIONA!!!, así que no sirve poner 2K5. Buscá alguna combinación que te deje llegar a 2K2 o 2K1 y revisá que pasa en cada caso con cada valor.

Para el LED, no se donde lo vas a conectar y no tiene mucho caso ponerlo por que el solo encendido del voltímetro ya indica que la fuente está operativa, pero si lo colgás a la salida del filtro -->38V y un LED requiere 2V a 10mA, así que R=(V-Vled)/Iled=(38-2)/0.01=3600 ohms con una potencia de 3600*0.01*0.01=0.36W--> usar 1W o más.

Revisá tus cuentas para ver que pasa cuando ponés el valor de resistencia que podés conseguir (corriente y potencia).


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 30, 2020)

Hola.

Pon un LM7824, soporta hasta 40V

Así, no tienes que calcular nada.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 30, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



Gracias por tu respuesta.

No se me había ocurrido que con el voltimetro/amp no necesitaba led. He colocado 4 pares de resistencias de 1k y 1w en paralelo y luego en serie para obtener 2k y 2w. Con eso en serie mido entre los terminales del vóltimetro 5,55v. Funciona perfecto las resistencias se pondran a unos 35 grados al poco pero ya mantienen esa temperatura..

He probado a conectar un motor en la salida de la fuente por que era lo único que tenia a mano con un consumo decente, para comprobar si al colocar una carga, caía el voltaje y no ha sido así. Lo que he observado es que en poco más de un minuto que he tenido el motorcito a unos 2v y consumiendo 0,5A, el LM y el tip35 se han puesto MUY calientes, Pero mucho (Quemaba si tocaba el disipador). Es decir, si la tengo encendida sin carga, no pasa nada, pero con el motorcito se pone a tope. No creo que sea normal, mando foto por si el problema es del tamaño de los disipadores.  La placa está pendiente de que la atornille al fondo.

Por lo demás funciona bien, regula el voltaje de 1,2 a 38v

*elaficionado  Me temo que ya está todo montado pero gracias por tu respuesta*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 30, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> He probado a conectar un motor en la salida de la fuente por que era lo único que tenia a mano con un consumo decente, para comprobar si al colocar una carga, caía el voltaje y no ha sido así. Lo que he observado es que en poco más de un minuto que he tenido el motorcito a unos 2v y consumiendo 0,5A, el LM y el tip35 se han puesto MUY calientes


Ahora vas a tener que aprender que una fuente *NO SE PRUEBA CON UN MOTOR*!!!! No sé por que todos los principiantes hacen el mismo desastre y luego queman la fuente. Un motor es una carga complicada para hacer un ensayo, y mas sin saber como calcular la potencia disipada del regulador. Si el motor es de 12V y consume 0.5A, sobre el transistor caen (38-12)*0.5=13W !!!! y vos pensás que con ese disipador que has puesto vas a disipar los 13W....naaaaa... y si la tensión del motor es mas baja, peor aún.
Te lo dije antes: poné un *BUEN DISIPADOR!!!! --> BUENO = GRANDE!!!!* y no esa porquería sacada de una fuente de PC: *disipador GRANDE!!!!*
Algo como el *ZD-7* de acá: INTERNATIONAL ALUEL aunque hay que hacer el cálculo como dice acá:  Cálculo básico de disipadores de calor y leelo entero.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ....



Ok, entendido. Para el LM también uno como el ZD-7 o como? También le pondré pasta térmica

Lo que no se, si el motor estaba tirando con 2v y 0,5A, eso es un 1w ¿No? De todas formas ¿Que carga me recomiendas para probar la fuente? Gracias. Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Lo que no se, si el motor estaba tirando con 2v y 0,5A, eso es un 1w


Eso es 1W EN EL MOTOR!!! En la fuente caen 38-2=26V que si lo multiplicás por 0.5A te dá 13W.



Duffman83 dijo:


> Para el LM también uno como el ZD-7 o como? También le pondré pasta térmica


En ese disipador van los dos, el 317 y el TIP35, ambos con pasta termica y AISLADOS del disipador.



Duffman83 dijo:


> ¿Que carga me recomiendas para probar la fuente?


Una lámpara de automóvil, de 12V 10W, como las que se usan para la luz de posición (y que no sea LED). Nunca se prueban con componentes inductivos por que pueden generar sobretensiones que dañen la fuente.
Lo correcto sería usar una resistencia de potencia y medir con el tester las variaciones de tensión...si es eso lo que querés ver....pero como es mas fácil ver como cambia el brillo de una lámpara aunque no sabés que tension le estas aplicando ni como es que debería variar el brillo...


----------



## ricbevi (Mar 31, 2020)

Exactamente a eso que notas, me refería advirtiéndole en este mensaje


Es valido para el regulador(IC) en si y/o cualquier transistor/es que se ponga para manejar la potencia(tensión y/o corriente) a la salida.

Ese tipo de reguladores lineal son convertidores de potencia excedente en térmica.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas *Dr. Zoidberg y ricbevi *aquí claramente el problema es que no tengo ni puta idea de electricidad/eléctronica y claro, cosas que vosotros dais por básicas yo ni idea. En cualquier caso, estoy aprendiendo mucho con vosotros y os agradezco de corazón la ayuda y la paciencia. Ya que estamos, os diré que el motivo de montar una fuente como está es que de crío me gustaba mucho la electrónica, y ahora con la cuarentena quería hacer algunas cosillas que de niño no hice. Por ejemplo, el otro día hice una radio de galena y funcionó!! La fuente es para poder alimentar chorradas similares (No la radio, que la gracia está en que funciona sin pilas).

Para mejorar la conductividad térmica he comprado esta pasta térmica.    pasta termica

Lo que no se exáctamente, como aislar el TIP y el LM del disipador. He mirado un poco en internet y se supone que hay que poner pasta térmica, mica y pasta térmica otra vez ¿Es cierto? Si es así, la mica para ese tipo de encapsulado no la compré pero se me presentan 2 opciones.

Compré este kit pata encapsulado TO3 (Para otro proyecto) que incluye mica, puedo recortarla y adaptarla, aunque los agujeros de las patillas del TO3 no se que hacer. Se supone que por esos agujeros no circulará corriente al no ser muy conductiva de la electricidad ¿No?

Otra opción es cortar el disipador. Como no encontré el que me recomendaste compré uno más grande. Es este. Aunque si lo corto, no e si hacerlo por la mitad, o bien dejar un trozo más grande para el LM o el TIP. Siguiendo los consejos del hilo que me enlazaste, colocaré las aletas en vertical para que el aire circule y lo dejaré fuera de la caja. No se que piensan de estas 2 opciones

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Compré este kit pata encapsulado TO3 (Para otro proyecto) que incluye mica, puedo recortarla y adaptarla, aunque los agujeros de las patillas del TO3 no se que hacer.


Tenés que comprar eso kits pero para el TO-220 (el LM317) y el TO-66 (creo que ese es del TIP35). No te pongas a emparchar micas por que mas temprano que tarde vas a terminar armando un cortocircuito sobre el disipador.


Duffman83 dijo:


> Para mejorar la conductividad térmica he comprado esta pasta térmica. pasta termica


Hummmm....esa es buena para los procesadores de PC pero no sé para esta aplicación. Le tengo miedo a la conductividad de la plata que incluye esa pasta...

PD: acá las venden en jeringas --> Grasa siliconada disipadora de calor


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2020)

Lo vuelvo a contar total estamos en cuarentena , hace mil años , el compañerito de escuela primaria de mi hija vió la jeringa con algo blanco adentro y se puso muyyyyy nervioso , me di cuenta entonces le dije leé : Grasa siliconada , solucionado el problema


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Mar 31, 2020)

Jajaja... el compañerito ya estaba con la hormona subida... 

Esa mica parece mica y no "plástico" o silicona. Esas daban problemas de fugas por fisuras con el envejecimiento. Si se manipulan demasiado, se recortan o perforan se puede dar el caso anterior indicado.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Ok, el problema es que los envíos me cuestan un dinero y además están tardando bastante. ¿Que tal la solución de cortar el disipador en 2 y así no hay problemas de aislamiento?

Lo corto por la mitad exacta o uno se calienta más que otro y debe tener mas disipador?

Es que entre pedidos, la fuente me va a costar mas cara que una nueva jajajja


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Es que entre pedidos, la fuente me va a costar mas cara que una nueva jajajja


Siempre se aprende algo: "antes de comenzar el armado de algo hay que asegurarse de contar con los materiales necesario".


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Siempre se aprende algo: "antes de comenzar el armado de algo hay que asegurarse de contar con los materiales necesario".



Creeme que estoy aprendiendo por las malas, pero por ej, en la primera versión de la fuente tenía todo y el merluzo que la diseño lo hizo mal. Pero volviendo al tema, mañana a primera hora llamo a la tienda a ver si me peuden ampliar el pedido, pero si no, insisto, serviría hacer 2 piezas del disipador? En ese caso, del mismo tamaño?

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Mar 31, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> serviría hacer 2 piezas del disipador?


Huummmm...de servir...puede servir, el asunto es como vas a aislar del gabinete tamaños pedazos de aluminio.
Por otra parte, lo que conviene es que ambos semiconductores vayan en el mismo disipador para que - *con un poco de suerte* - el LM317 pueda seguir la temperatura del transistor y usar su propia protección interna contra sobretemperaturas para proteger al transistor.


----------



## Duffman83 (Mar 31, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huummmm...de servir...puede servir, el asunto es como vas a aislar del gabinete tamaños pedazos de aluminio.
> Por otra parte, lo que conviene es que ambos semiconductores vayan en el mismo disipador para que - *con un poco de suerte* - el LM317 pueda seguir la temperatura del transistor y usar su propia protección interna contra sobretemperaturas para proteger al transistor.



Ok gracias!



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Huummmm...de servir...puede servir, el asunto es como vas a aislar del gabinete tamaños pedazos de aluminio.
> Por otra parte, lo que conviene es que ambos semiconductores vayan en el mismo disipador para que - *con un poco de suerte* - el LM317 pueda seguir la temperatura del transistor y usar su propia protección interna contra sobretemperaturas para proteger al transistor.



Bueno, tu eres el entendido y no sería justo que con lo que me estás ayudando yo omita lo que consideras importante, hice otro pedido de tornillos con rosca aislante y separador de silicona. Espero que no tarden mucho.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 1, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> tu eres el entendido y no sería justo que con lo que me estás ayudando yo omita lo que consideras importante


Esto no se trata de "justicia", lo que te digo es solo para que no te vuelvas a llevar una pared por delante.
Pero sos libre de proponer y evaluar la solución que prefieras porque, siempre que tenga un respaldo científico y lógico, puede ser igualmente válida.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 1, 2020)

*@Duffman83* , hoy armar un amplificador de baja o media potencia quizás salga mas caro y tardes mas tiempo que en traer un clase D de China  🤷‍♂️ 

Entonces debes comprender que no ahorrarás nada o casi nada , o te saldrá hasta mas caro ; pero lo que es impagable es la satisfacción personal y el aprendizaje , se aprende con soldador en mano , esa es tu espada laser 

Además , el día que se te queme la fuente o el amplificador Chino , moriste , el día que se queme tu fuente (ojalá nunca) tu sabrás por dónde encarar y no tendrá diagrama ni componentes secretos.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 1, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> ...



Exacto!! Es que ahí voy, la estoy construyendo para alimentar cosas que construyo por afición, así que la construcción de la propia fuente la estoy disfrutando y aprendiendo mucho

*Dr. Zoidberg *Si si, lo entiendo, pero que evidentemente tu solución es mejor.

Ya llegó el disipador. Es enorme! Adjunto foto con las medidas. Mirando en internet he visto que del disipador recomendado (El dz7) tiene 12cm de ancho y 3,5 de alto, pero hay 3 modelos de largo, 5, 10 y 15 cm por tanto no se a cual de ellos te referías *Dr. Zoidberg*

En caso de que no sea el mas grande supongo que podré cortar el mío en el eje más largo para que sean menos de 15 cm. Si es así ¿Cómo de largo lo dejo? Colocaré el LM y el TIPen los cuadritos azules, ya que los agujeros que trae no me sirven. Tendré que hacer nuevos agujeros para adaptarlos a los tornillos y tuercas que tengo. Y si no entendí mal la gracia de que estén en el mismo disipador es que exista relación térmica entre ellos, por tanto, los pongo juntos o cuantos cm de separación?

Por último tengo dos modelos del TIP35C (Afjunto foto)  ¿Me recomendáis usar alguno en especial? Me será más facil adaptar el agujero al B, pero si es mucho mejro el A podré apañárnelas.

Gracias

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Si no tenes necesidad de usar el disipador para otra cosa, podés dejarlo completo tal como está.
A los transistores NO LOS VAYAS A PONER como has dibujado, por que vas a perder la mayor parte de la capacidad de disipación: usá los dos agujeros que están al medio, uno para el TIP y otro para el regulador, tratá de ubicar el PCB para que los cables de conexión te queden lo más cortos posible.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



¿Te refieres a los que he marcado en esta nueva imagen en rojo o en azul?

Con respecto al TIP cual de los dos modelos me recomiendas? o da exactamente igual?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

a)- Los que están en azul (están al medio, no???)
b)- Yo usaría cualquier TIP, pero fijate en la página de On Semi para ver cual es real y/o actual.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



Supuse, y además debo parecer idiota con tantas preguntas pero quiero asegurarme de hacerlo bien de una vez por todas. No necesitaré el disipador para más nada, el problema es que es casi tan grande como la caja y la va a desestabilizar. ¿Realmente lo necesito o podría dejarlo por ej en 10 cm de largo? Es que es realmente aparatoso


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> ¿Realmente lo necesito o podría dejarlo por ej en 10 cm de largo? Es que es realmente aparatoso


La verdad es que me importa un pepino que  "sea aparatoso", lo que importa es que mantenga la temperatura de la juntura del transistor en un valor "saludable".
Hace tiempo te pedí que leyeras *este tema*. Lo hiciste?? Que sacaste??


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 6, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Supuse, y además debo parecer idiota con tantas preguntas pero quiero asegurarme de hacerlo bien de una vez por todas. No necesitaré el disipador para más nada, el problema es que es casi tan grande como la caja y la va a desestabilizar. ¿Realmente lo necesito o podría dejarlo por ej en 10 cm de largo? Es que es realmente aparatoso



Podrías emplear el mismo disipador como chasis (caja), si disponés los componentes convenientemente en él y lo ubicás correctamente para que no sobrecargue térmicamente lo que no deba sobrecalentar. Solo te haría falta montar un frente, un fondo y una tapa (dependiendo de cómo lo mires). Reservá la caja actual de la fuente (la que comentaste se desestabiliza con ese disipador) para otro proyecto.


Aclaración: en condiciones normales de operación las aletas no irían como está esta misma foto. Optaría por sugerir pararlo sobre una de las dos caras más pequeñas que marqué (es decir, que una de esas caras más pequeñas sea el piso y la otra la tapa, mientras que la tapa más grande, el frente).


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> La verdad es que me importa un pepino que  "sea aparatoso", lo que importa es que mantenga la temperatura de la juntura del transistor en un valor "saludable".
> Hace tiempo te pedí que leyeras *este tema*. Lo hiciste?? Que sacaste??



Buenas, si que me lo leí, aunque en algunos apartados me perdía un poco con los cálculos. Lo que si saqué en claro que mejor que sobre, que no que falte. Pero como el que me he comprado es MUCHO más grande  que el que me recomendaste, quizás podría quitarle un poco para hacer la fuente más práctica. El de la foto es casi tan grande como la propia fuente. Tengo otro 5 cm más pequeño que es más practico. Pero tu eres el que sabe, si tiene que ser el grande, que sea el grande.


*diegomj1973 *Lo veo difícil, con esto de la cuarentena está difícil conseguir cosas y tampoco tengo experiencia montando estas cosas


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Pero como el que me he comprado es MUCHO más grande que el que me recomendaste,


Eso no es referencia para nada. Yo te recomendé el modelo pensando que habías leído y entendido el hilo de disipadores. Si lo hubieras hecho tal vez hubiera resultado mas corto o mas largo que los 75mm de la página web, que además es el largo standard para medir la resistencia térmica del disipador.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Eso no es referencia para nada. Yo te recomendé el modelo pensando que habías leído y entendido el hilo de disipadores. Si lo hubieras hecho tal vez hubiera resultado mas corto o mas largo que los 75mm de la página web, que además es el largo standard para medir la resistencia térmica del disipador.


Si si. Eso lo entendí la segunda vez que leí el artículo, que disipaba 2,6C/W y eso era por cada 75 mm. Pero me pierdo en los cálculos de caída de voltaje y esas cosas. Necesito saber más electrónica y electricidad para entender ciertos conceptos. Lo volveré a leer con detenimiento a ver si soy capaz de hacer los cálculos. Los que compré, la web del vendedor indican una resistencia térmica de 1C/W, pero lo pone para ambos, entonces ¿Es 1C/W cada que medida? En fin volveré a leer todo con detenimiento. Por cierto, no viene al caso, pero ayer hice una bobina tesla y ha quedado muy bonita además de funcionar muy bien.

Además estoy aplicando cosas que aprendí aquí. Los 2 transistores responsables de la oscilación los he colocado pegados en el mismo disipador para que respondan igual a los cambios de temperatura. Y con la ayuda de *DOSMETROS* he sabido usar resistencias ecualizadoras para que no se sobrecarguen. Por supuesto la puse ahí para la foto, no se me ocurriría encenderla enncima del portatil.  Lo otro es una radio de galena que también funciona muy bien


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 6, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Los que compré, la web del vendedor indican una resistencia térmica de 1C/W


Te deben decir para que largo es esa resistencia térmica, si no....no vale nada lo que digan.
Buscá el fabricante, tal vez tenga una web coherente...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 6, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Te deben decir para que largo es esa resistencia térmica, si no....no vale nada lo que digan.
> Buscá el fabricante, tal vez tenga una web coherente...


Sabía que se mes escapaba algo. En un principio supuse que 1C/W era para el disipador entero, pero al ver que el de 10cm también tiene esa resistencia térmica se supone que es para una medida concreta. He buscado pero nada. Y la web del vendedor no ofrece un PDF informativo ni nada.









						RAD-SSR-P4357-150 STONECOLD - Disipador: extruído |  U; L: 150mm; W: 124mm; H: 80mm; 1K/W; aluminio | TME - Elektroniikka komponentit
					

STONECOLD RAD-SSR-P4357-150 | Disipador: extruído; U; L: 150mm; W: 124mm; H: 80mm; 1K/W; aluminio - Producto disponible en Transfer Multisort Elektronik. Compruebe nuestra amplia oferta.




					www.tme.eu
				




No me deja editar el último. He repasado los cálculos, y no he logrado encontrar el valor de Rja del LM317AHTV (Y he mirado varias fuentes). Tras mucho mirar en un sitio dan un valor de 50C/W, que me parece razonable. Su temperatura máxima es 125º. Rjc es 5C/W

125-25/13 - 5 - 0,4* = 2,29C/W        *de la junta termoconductora

He usado 13w que es el dato que me comentasteis que obligaba a disipar el regulador con el motorcito, pero leyendo con atención deduzco que lo que hace trabajar al regulador no son los altos voltajes, si no conectar algo que consuma mucho peor tenga un voltaje bajo. Es decir, si conecto una carga de 3V y 2,5A el regulador tendría que disipar (38-3)x2,5 = 88w, lo cual se me sale de las escalas. Para complicar los cálculos en ese disipador no solo iría el LM sino también el TIP, y en el hilo de los disipadores no mencona juntar 2 chismes en el mismo disipador. No se si bastará sumar y listos. Y para rematas, de mi disipador solo se que tiene 1C/W pero no se si es el bloque en total o que y he buscado a fondo y siempre pone lo mismo 1C/W

En resumen, analizado todo esto y a falta de datos, usaré el grande, pero menuda liada. Y desde luego lo he intentado, pero es que no hay datos. Al menos aprendí que anodizados negros, disipan mucho mejor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

Veamos:
Vos querés usar la caja que tenés y no podes meter adentro el disipador por que no cabe.
Como estamos trabajando a ciegas, cortá el disipador solo lo justo para que entre y puedas cerrar la caja, pero andá sabiendo que vas a tener que perforar la caja para que le entre aire al disipador, por que si nó poco es lo que va a transmitir al aire y también sabé que esas pruebas con cargas de alto consumo y baja tensión son las que mas van a sobrecargar los semiconductores y por ende, las que tienen mas riesgo de volarlos, aunque ahora estan tan sobredimensionados que probablemente se lo aguanten (para la temperatura no están sobredimensionados).

Para que sepas: una fuente como la que tienes debería usar un trafo de 12+12V y no uno de 24V, por que de esa manera, y usando una simple llave, podrías hacer trabajar los rectificadores con 12V o con 24V (tomando con el punto medio o tomando entre los extremos) y de esa forma bajar la disipacion a la mitad o menos cuando se usen tensiones bajas.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



Heyy! por fin buenas noticias. Mi trafo es de 12+12. Adjunto foto. Haré eso. También adjunto foto de las opciones de conexión. Supongo que para los 24 V cojo la opción D y para los 12V cojo la opción B, ya que solo entrega 2,5A. Entiendo que no debería coger la A ya que mi fuente no está diseñada para soportar 4A ¿Cierto?

Con respecto al disipador, lo colocaré fuera de la caja intentando que los cables no superen 6 o 7 cm de longitud, supongo que no es mucho ¿Cierto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> También adjunto foto de las opciones de conexión. Supongo que para los 24 V cojo la opción D y para los 12V cojo la opción B, ya que solo entrega 2,5A. Entiendo que no debería coger la A ya que mi fuente no está diseñada para soportar 4A ¿Cierto?


Te estás complicando inútilmente, el asunto es mucho mas simple.
*El trafo se conecta como en A*:

Si trabajas hasta 12V el puente se conecta entre un extremo y la conexión central marcada como +
Si trabajas hasta 24V el puente se conecta entre ambos extremos y la conexión central (+) se deja al aire.
Algo como esto:



(no mirés los diodos, es el primer esquema que pillé)
De esa forma tenés siempre 2A máximo y las posibilidades de hasta 12V y hasta 24V.

Se entiende??


Duffman83 dijo:


> Con respecto al disipador, lo colocaré fuera de la caja intentando que los cables no superen 6 o 7 cm de longitud, supongo que no es mucho ¿Cierto?


Eso es razonable, y si hay problemas, se arreglan con un par de capacitores...pero no creo que existan.

Esta es una vieja fuente que usaba cuando era mas joven...y siempre anduvo a la perfección con ese largo de cables...mas o menos 10cm aunque el LM317 está on-board...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 7, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ...



Muchas gracias!

Otra cosa. Con la novedad del transformador ¿Que hago para alimentar al voltímetro? Tenia que alimentarse con entre 4 y 30V. El problema es que en el puente rectificador la tensión era mucho mayor, pero teniendo una salida de 12v, por mucho que suba, nunca llegará a los 30 que permite máx el voltímetro.

Ahora que se que dispongo de 12V, no sería mejor sacar de esos 2 terminales un diodo (O un puente rectificador, no se que necesitará el voltímetro) y así no hay que ponerle resistencia ni nada? Aparte del diodo/s ¿Convendría ponerle un condensador electrolítico para filtrar? (Si, eso también lo he aprendido leyendo de fuentes, para que veáis que hago mis deberes)

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

Si, es muy factible hacer eso con un diodo y un capacitor tipo...2200uF por que vas a tener rectificación de media onda.
Probalo con cuidado, por que no recuerdo como son las GND del voltímetro.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 7, 2020)

electrolíticos solo tengo de 1 de 4700 y  9 de 47. Me da pena sacrificar el de 4700 para eso, pero si es imprescindible...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 7, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> electrolíticos solo tengo de 1 de 4700 y  9 de 47. Me da pena sacrificar el de 4700 para eso, pero si es imprescindible...


Y...probá todos los de 47 en paralelo y fijate si el  voltímetro funciona establemente. 500uF es poco para mi gusto, pero si el voltímetro funciona cuando chupe el máximo de 15mA...lo dejás así y listo...e incluso podés quitar algunos capacitores si es que "sobran"...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 8, 2020)

Ok gracias


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 9, 2020)

Parece que por fin el proyecto de la fuente (Si, para mi es un proyecto faraónico) va tomando forma. Una reflexión que he tenido. Realmente no necesito aislar del disipador los dos (TIP y LM) con que aísle uno es suficiente ya que el disipador no hará contacto con ningún cable ni nada parecido. Por ello pregunto ¿Cual de los 2 se calentará menos y por tanto debería elegir para aislar? Supongo que quitando el aislante, la disipación de calor será mejor.

Tengo estos aislantes de silicona que sirven tanto para el TIP como para el LM (Si los recorto)  

Muchas gracias.

Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 9, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> ¿Cual de los 2 se calentará menos y por tanto debería elegir para aislar? Supongo que quitando el aislante, la disipación de calor será mejor.


Es imposible decirlo por que está en función de la carga manejada por la fuente. La fuente, tal como la "diseñamos", deja pasar por el regulador hasta 300mA antes de que el transistor entre en conducción, así que para cargas "bajas" el único que puede calentar es el LM317 ((Ve-Vs)*0.3A)
Mas allá de los 300mA entra a trabajar el transistor, que se lleva el consumo que exceda de los 300mA, así que una cosa es un consumo de 350mA y otra muy diferente es un consumo de 2.5A....y la tensión de salida también hace lo suyo...obviamente.
Lo mas seguro es usar la bola de cristal, que para estos casos suele andar muy bien....


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> ....



Entonces a bajas corrientes trabaja el LM y a altas el TIP. mmmm bueno, seguramente deje el TIP aislado. Otra cosa, si en vez de usar un diodo para el voltímetro uso un puente rectificador hecho con 4 diodos ¿Igualmente necesitaré el electrolítico de 2200 uF o puedo usar una cantidad menor de los de 47 uf?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> si en vez de usar un diodo para el voltímetro uso un puente rectificador hecho con 4 diodos ¿Igualmente necesitaré el electrolítico de 2200 uF o puedo usar una cantidad menor de los de 47 uf?


En ese caso sería onda completa y podrías bajar la capacidad necesaria.
Te soy sincero, yo desconozco las características de estos voltímetro en lo que hace a la necesidad de una fuente estable (o muy estable) para no meter problemas en la lectura y por eso es mejor que sobre capacidad antes de que falte.
Si vos querés probar y evaluar que tal van con los caps que tenés....pues adelante!!

PD: Otra cosa que podes hacer es poner dos caps en paralelo, una resistencia de 100 ohms en serie y otro dos caps en paralelo mas. Esto se llama filtro PI y puede atenuar mucho el ripple de la alimentacion....claro, si tenes resistencias de 100 ohms y 1/4W o por ahi...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 10, 2020)

Gracias por tu respuesta. Probaré a ver.

EN cualquier caso, si la corriente no va bien filtrada, lo peor que puede pasar es que no funcione bien, es decir, que no se rompería cierto?


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 12, 2020)

Vale, Conecté el voltímetro a un puente rectificador y a un condensador de 4700 y va perfecto. Ya todo funciona. El problema es que me he fijado que para regular el voltaje solo usa dos tercios del potenciómetro. Varia de 1,2 a 40V cuando ha llegado a 2/3 del recorrido y el resto no hace nada. (Se que no es problema del volttímetro ya que lo he probado con otro) Los cables que unen al TIP y al LM con el PCB son de unos 6 o 7 cm . ¿Será por lo que comentabais de que habría que ponerle condensadores? Si es así tengo electrolíticos de 10uf y de 47uf. Cerámicos tengo de 1nf y de 2,2 nf y de poliester de 0,1uf ¿Como habría que conectarlos? Si no sirve ninguno de esos, que remedio, habrá que hacer otro pedido, ojala sea el definitivo.

Si no es ese el problema se os ocurre ¿Que puede ser?

Gracias.

Saludos


----------



## rulfo (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas, entiendo que no hay problema ninguno en lo que comentas, el rango del potenciómetro es más extenso, me imagino que has puesto uno de 5k, puedes colocarle por ejemplo una resistencia de 12k(si dispones de ella) en paralelo a las patillas de los extremos del potenciómetro y ya lo dejaras con un valor de unos 3k5.
Que te lo confirmen, pero lo veo como una posible solución. 
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

Lo que comenta dulfos es la realidad, pero antes de cambiar nada, poné los valores de tus componentes en la formula del calculo de la tension de salida del LM317....está en el datasheet.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Vale, Conecté el voltímetro a un puente rectificador y a un condensador de 4700 y va perfecto. Ya todo funciona. El problema es que me he fijado que para regular el voltaje solo usa dos tercios del potenciómetro. Varia de 1,2 a 40V cuando ha llegado a 2/3 del recorrido y el resto no hace nada. (Se que no es problema del volttímetro ya que lo he probado con otro) Los cables que unen al TIP y al LM con el PCB son de unos 6 o 7 cm . ¿Será por lo que comentabais de que habría que ponerle condensadores? Si es así tengo electrolíticos de 10uf y de 47uf. Cerámicos tengo de 1nf y de 2,2 nf y de poliester de 0,1uf ¿Como habría que conectarlos? Si no sirve ninguno de esos, que remedio, habrá que hacer otro pedido, ojala sea el definitivo.
> 
> Si no es ese el problema se os ocurre ¿Que puede ser?
> 
> ...



Ya lo había anticipado en este post:

Fuente Regulada variable de 1.2 a 33v con Lm350K

Pero... se vé que no lo leyeron o no lo entendieron (y eso que está debidamente aclarado ). No hay que matar al mosquito con un elefante!!!.

Si se colocaba R4 en el valor sugerido, se empleaba casi todo el recorrido del pote!!!.

Así como está con R4 en 120 ohmios, posiblemente ese 1/3 restante de recorrido no sea estabilizado (para lo cual queda al vicio la función del regulador!!!). Según mis estimaciones, no sería un 33 % el rango inutilizado, sino que habría un 44 % de rango desempleado y en el que el regulador no trabaja!!!!!!!!!!!.

*Por lo tanto, es crucial considerar una correcta relación de la resistencia del pote a R4, de modo que se empleé todo el rango del pote y la funcionalidad de estabilización del regulador al mismo tiempo y en todo el rango !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!. Simultáneamente, R4 se dimensiona para drenar la Imín necesaria para una correcta regulación. Son cosas básicas para el LM317.*

Si se hacen las cosas bien, no hay necesidad de agregar ningún componente adicional (ni condensadores ni resistencias)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Simultáneamente, *R4 se dimensiona para drenar la Imín necesaria para una correcta regulación*. Son cosas básicas para el LM317.


Por eso R4 vale 120 ohms y debería valer 100 ohms para estar seguros. Con 220 ohms y el *LM317* (nó el LM117) no hay garantía de estabilidad de salida.



O poner una carga fija a la salida de 1K2 3W y aguantarse que caliente cuando tenga 35V de salida...pero no tenía variedad de resistencias ni capacitores en su stock de componentes...y sin poder comprar hay que subsistir con lo que se pueda.
Con que mire el voltímetro sabrá que no debe pasarse de 35V...


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Por eso R4 vale 120 ohms y debería valer 100 ohms para estar seguros. Con 220 ohms y el *LM317* (nó el LM117) no hay garantía de estabilidad de salida.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188864
> 
> ...



Es obvio que si no drena Imín por R4, lo tiene que complementar en la salida... Una carga mínima a la salida de 4,3 mA es poco común de encontrar como un circuito verdaderamente útil... Sino, para qué cuernos le agregamos el transistor de paso???. Es evidente que no se va a cargar con uA a la salida!!!.

Con 220 ohmios y en valores típicos, drena un poco más de 5,68 mA. Vamos... tengo una fuente funcionando hace 28 años así y nunca tuvo inconvenientes de regulación. Vamos a discutirle a todos los ineptos de TI!!!. Fijate el valor de R1 en el datasheet!!!.

Además, con R4 en 120 ohmios y el pote en 5 K (con entrada rectificada desde 24 VCA), la regulación se daría hasta 29,55 VCC aprox. y no hasta 35 VCC!!!.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es obvio que si no drena Imín por R4, *lo tiene que complementar en la salida*...


Pero ahí arreglé el cálculo por que había copiado cualquier cosa...andá a complementar la salida para una fuente variable de 1.2 a 35V y que consuma 10mA a 1.2....y 280mA a 35V



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Una carga mínima a la salida de 4,3 mA es poco común de encontrar como un circuito verdaderamente útil...


Yo no sé para que la vá a usar, así que sigo la recomendación del fabricante. Que ponga un Arduino a dormir y se le escape la tensión de salida por no cargarla correctamente y mate al Arduino no debe ser algo muy agradable si estás empezando...



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Con 220 ohmios y en valores típicos, drena un poco más 5,68 mA. Vamos... tengo una fuente funcionando hace 28 años así y nunca tuvo inconvenientes de regulación.


Si, yo también...y?? Los que tengo de esa época son todos originales de National Semiconductor (todos con el mismo error de usar 220 ohms en lugar de 100), pero no se cuales componentes son los que el consigue, ni si son originales, de segundas marcas o falsos. Prefiero que le quede "largo el pote" antes de que use la fuente y se coma el circuito. El pote se puede "corregir"....un Arduino quemado o transistores de señal volados pueden ser desmoralizantes para alguien que se inicia.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ahí arreglé el cálculo por que había copiado cualquier cosa...andá a complementar la salida para una fuente variable de 1.2 a 35V y que consuma 10mA a 1.2....y 280mA a 35V
> 
> 
> Yo no sé para que la vá a usar, así que sigo la recomendación del fabricante. Que ponga un Arduino a dormir y se le escape la tensión de salida por no cargarla correctamente y mate al Arduino no debe ser algo muy agradable si estás empezando...
> ...



Es que el fabricante recomienda típicamente incluso 240 ohmios!!!. Vuelvo a reiterar... ese regulador deja de trabajar como tal ni bien pasa de los 29,55 VCC aprox. a la salida con R4 en 120 ohmios y pote de 5 K (con trafo de 24 VCA). Hacé los cálculos ya que no son esos 35 VCC que estás sosteniendo.

Necesita mínimamente un dropout de 2,45 V más 0,65 V que caen en la resistencia shunt previa al regulador!!!. Con 32,64 VCC en el banco de filtrado principal, dudo que llegue a 35 VCC regulados y a la salida!!!

PD: si se desea complementar la Imín, se puede hacer con una pequeña fuente de corriente constante a la salida a base de un transistorcito de señal y un puñadito de componentes baratos (no más de 3!!!).


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 12, 2020)

*rulfo, Dr. Zoidberg y diegomj1973*

Muchas gracias por vuestras respuestas. He probado la solución de rulfo y funciona. Doctor y diego, me temo que para mi eso es chino, me pierdo en temas tan complicados.


Pero no se vayan que aún hay más, creo que he quemado el voltímetro. Ha dejado de funcionar por las buenas. Para alimentarlo, conecté un puente rectificador y un condensador de 4700uf y 35v a la salida de 12v del transformador. Bien, en la entrada de alterna del puente rectificador mido unos 14v, pero en la salida 37!!!!    ¿Como es eso posible?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es que el fabricante recomienda típicamente incluso 240 ohmios!!!


Si, seguro....pero para el LM117 que tiene una demanda de carga máxima de 5mA, no para el LM317 que tiene 10mA.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> con trafo de 24 VCA


El trafo larga 28Vca en vacío y no sabemos cuanto cae con carga...ni con cuanta carga por que no hay como probarlo 🤷‍♂️


Duffman83 dijo:


> Pero no se vayan que aún hay más, creo que he quemado el voltímetro. Ha dejado de funcionar por las buenas. Para alimentarlo, conecté un puente rectificador y un condensador de 4700uf y 35v a la salida de 12v del transformador. Bien, en la entrada de alterna del puente rectificador mido unos 14v, pero en la salida 37!!!! ¿Como es eso posible?



Después de hacer que cosa medís eso??? Por que estuvo funcionando, no??


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Después de hacer que cosa medís eso??? Por que estuvo funcionando, no??



Después de ponerle las resistencias que sugirió rulfo. Pero estuvo funcionando un buen rato. Luego la apagué y al segundo volví a encenderla, no creo que esté relacionado. Igual estuvo aguantando un tiempo hasta que se quemó. Pero al margen de todo eso ¿Tiene sentido que mida 14V en la entrada del puente+condensador y 38 en la salida?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si, seguro....pero para el LM117 que tiene una demanda de carga máxima de 5mA, no para el LM317 que tiene 10mA.
> 
> 
> El trafo larga 28Vca en vacío y no sabemos cuanto cae con carga...ni con cuanta carga por que no hay como probarlo 🤷‍♂️



A ver... estoy basándome en el LM317 y en su datasheet respectivo de TI (es lo que se lee en el .pdf)

Además, bajar la R4 a 100 ohmios supondría freir el pote, ya que te aumenta la disipación del mismo a casi 1 W cuando está a tope máximo!!!.

Por otro lado, que el trafo de Duffman83 marcado como de 24 VCA entregue otra cosa, no entra en discusión para dejar asentado mal los cálculos para quienes deseen luego construirla con un trafo que entregue 24 VCA.

Para complementar la Imín del regulador desde 1,4 VCC aprox. en adelante (aunque no lo veo necesario), podría emplearse lo siguiente:



En estos esquemas, inclinándome por el de la derecha, se fijaría Ic en 4,3 mA o algo menos, ya que Rb toma una pequeña fracción de la salida del regulador también (de estar Rb también conectado a la salida del regulador, cosa que no sugeriría). Re debería ser 150 ohmios. Rb podría ser dentro de los 2K7 o más (aunque habría que probar). Potencia de Rb 1W aprox. Potencia de Re 1/4 W. Los transistores: BC 548 o similar.

Es más, como preferible y sugerible, Rb podría conectarse al voltaje de entrada al regulador (aprovechando que la variación sería similar a la de la línea de la red, ya que a la salida del regulador el ajuste podría ser muy amplio), con lo que puede dimensionarse solo para la corriente mínima necesaria a la base del transistor BC 548 superior para que todo funcione y con ello resultar en una resistencia de menor potencia (1/4 W o menos también). Incluso, se le podría disponer el led de encendido en serie a esa misma Rb (si incrementamos la IRb a unos 5 a 10 mA).


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Prefiero que le quede "largo el pote" antes de que use la fuente y se coma el circuito. El pote se puede "corregir"....un Arduino quemado o transistores de señal volados pueden ser desmoralizantes para alguien que se inicia.



Con R4 de 100 ohmios, más que "largo el pote" te va a quedar "largo, tostado y humeante". ¿Sabés qué sucede con el pote por exceso de disipación? En fin... sin palabras... ¿Para qué incrementar 5,76 veces más la disipación en el pote? ¿Usar solo un 56 % o menos de recorrido de pista tiene sentido?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Acá el funcionamiento del circuito para complementar la Imín del regulador, si se emplea R4 en 220 ohmios y pote en 5K (aunque, repito, no creo sería estrictamente necesario si a la fuente la van a emplear mayoritariamente para trabajos "pesados"):



En el siguiente esquema se muestran los valores sugeridos para Rb y Re, con los que se emularon las simulaciones:



Este simple drenador de corriente permitiría asegurar que la fuente estabilice desde consumo de vacío y no cocinemos potes a lo tonto (ya que sus potencias más comunes de encontrar y sin gastar mucho dinero es de 0,25 W como máximo, aunque el uso recomendado sería varias veces menor a esa potencia).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> A ver... estoy basándome en el LM317 y en su datasheet respectivo de TI (es lo que se lee en el .pdf)


👇 👇 👇 👇

Y mirá los circuitos de aplicación: hay muchos con 120 ohms y muchos con 240 ohms...que parecen imágenes retocadas...
Las grandes empresas también se equivocan.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Por otro lado, que el trafo de Duffman83 marcado como de 24 VCA entregue otra cosa, no entra en discusión para dejar asentado mal los cálculos para quienes deseen luego construirla con un trafo que entregue 24 VCA.


Claro que entra en discusión!! por que esta discusión es sobre este circuito en estas condiciones (al principio de la participación de Duffman83 en este hilo está analizado lo que le sucedía y los valores entregados por el trafo) y no cualquier circuito en cualquier condición. Para diseño general de fuentes con el 317 hay muchos otros hilos en el foro y páginas en la web.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Con R4 de 100 ohmios, más que "largo el pote" te va a quedar "largo, tostado y humeante". ¿Sabés qué sucede con el pote por exceso de disipación?


Depende el potenciómetro y la resistencia máxima que tenga (5K en este caso). Si no le ponés 12mA con 100 ohms estás obligado a ponerle 10mA con 120 y en ese caso disipa 500mW con la resistencia al máximo --> tensiones altas. Hay potes que soportan 200mW y hay potes que soportan hasta 1.5 o 2W....pero la potencia me importa poco si debo usar al menos 10mA, y *10mA no van a romper ningún contacto rozante* si es eso a lo que te referís.
Es muy probable que la distribución estadística de la desviaciones en la corriente mínima para regular OK siga una distribución Gaussiana y los casos con 10mA sean muy improbables, pero aún así pueden ocurrir... y ni hablemos si no son T.I., S.T. u otra marca reconocida...que ahí ya no sabemos nada...ni siquiera si funcionan.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> ¿Usar solo un 56 % o menos de recorrido de pista tiene sentido?


En este caso usaría el 65% de la pista o un poco más. Si, puede ser poco...pero además ayuda a no exigir la potencia disipada en el potenciómetro (que suerte!!) --> 325mW en el caso mas desfavorable. Si es necesario ajuste preciso, no sirve este potenciómetro y debés usar un multivueltas que suelen disipar hasta 2W o si al otro le ponés una resistencia en paralelo como sugirieron, derivás por ahí hasta el 30% de la corriente, ajustás el rango a tu antojo y bajás la disipación máxima a 200mW que es casi la misma que tiene con los 5.6mA, y cuando pueda salir de su casa se compra una resistencia de 10K, la pone en paralelo en los terminales extremos del pote y problema resuelto.

Esta discusión ya está perdiendo sentido por que estás diciendo que a vos te funciona OK usando 5.6mA cuando el datasheet especifica que debes usar 10mA para garantizar la regulación (viste el rango de temperatura de operación para asegurar la regulación en el de National??). A mi también me funcionan OK con los reguladores viejos que tengo, que son originales de N.S. y no tengo ni la más pálida idea de cuanto es la corriente mínima que necesitan para regular, pero si el propio datasheet no garantiza la regulación con menos del 10mA...no es lógico empeñarse en sostenerlo....o es una opinión y listo...pero hay que caracterizarla como tal.

El forista que ha armado la fuente es una persona que se está iniciando y lo peor que se le puede decir es "_no le des bola al datasheet por que mí me funciona OK así como te digo y eso es la posta_", por que ya se comió un regulador por hacer una fuente que vió en no se donde y no saber analizar que sucedía con la tensión que entregaba el trafo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y mirá los circuitos de aplicación: hay muchos con 120 ohms y muchos con 240 ohms...que parecen imágenes retocadas...
> Las grandes empresas también se equivocan.



Que se indique 120 ohmios, 240 ohmios u otro valor en el datasheet, implica analizar además el contexto en el que eso se indica. Si no se sabe interpretar es otro problema. No creo que los muchos ingenieros de TI se equivoquen y, si llegara a suceder, lo corrigen ya que está la reputación de la empresa que debe cuidarse (sea la empresa que sea). De hecho, yo de ellos aprendo, como creo que todos aquí lo hacemos.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Claro que entra en discusión!! por que esta discusión es sobre este circuito en estas condiciones (al principio de la participación de Duffman83 en este hilo está analizado lo que le sucedía y los valores entregados por el trafo) y no cualquier circuito en cualquier condición. Para diseño general de fuentes con el 317 hay muchos otros hilos en el foro y páginas en la web.



Justamente, hay que discutir con la propiedad que corresponde. El trafo de Duffman83 entrega más de lo debido según la especificación, pero el razonamiento que hay que dejar claro cuando se dispone lo indicado en el inicio de este thread es como el que estoy tratando de hacerte entender, ya que los otros foristas luego van a seguir el caso del trafo de Duffman83 como correcto para todas las otras suposiciones que se hagan.



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Depende el potenciómetro y la resistencia máxima que tenga (5K en este caso). Si no le ponés 12mA con 100 ohms estás obligado a ponerle 10mA con 120 y en ese caso disipa 500mW con la resistencia al máximo --> tensiones altas. Hay potes que soportan 200mW y hay potes que soportan hasta 1.5 o 2W....pero la potencia me importa poco si debo usar al menos 10mA, y *10mA no van a romper ningún contacto rozante* si es eso a lo que te referís.
> Es muy probable que la distribución estadística de la desviaciones en la corriente mínima para regular OK siga una distribución Gaussiana y los casos con 10mA sean muy improbables, pero aún así pueden ocurrir... y ni hablemos si no son T.I., S.T. u otra marca reconocida...que ahí ya no sabemos nada...ni siquiera si funcionan.



Si empleás R4 de 100 ohmios, a un valor probable de Vref de máximo 1,3 VCC y con tolerancia de - 5 % en la resistencia R4 y el pote de 5 K a pleno (dejando duda a que esté en un máximo de 5 K), tenés 0,936 W de disipación, si algún distraido te lo mueve al máximo. Que sean 0,936 W de disipación, no implica que debas necesitar un pote de 1 W!!!. ¿Sabés lo que salen si tuvieses que preveer que se aguanten debidamente el maltrato de ese W?. Muy posiblemente, Duffman83 tenga uno de solo 0,25 W (y, sino, que lo toque después de tenerlo al máximo un rato!!!).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> En este caso usaría el 65% de la pista o un poco más. Si, puede ser poco...pero además ayuda a no exigir la potencia disipada en el potenciómetro (que suerte!!) --> 325mW en el caso mas desfavorable.



Noooo!!!!. El pote en esa configuración sufre más cuando aumentás su resistencia entre el cursor y un extremo!!!!!. Le vas a poner un tope para que no se queme?. Es poco serio.




Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Si es necesario ajuste preciso, no sirve este potenciómetro y debés usar un multivueltas que suelen disipar hasta 2W o si al otro le ponés una resistencia en paralelo como sugirieron, derivás por ahí hasta el 30% de la corriente, ajustás el rango a tu antojo y bajás la disipación máxima a 200mW que es casi la misma que tiene con los 5.6mA, y cuando pueda salir de su casa se compra una resistencia de 10K, la pone en paralelo en los terminales extremos del pote y problema resuelto.



Se podría poner una resistencia en paralelo al pote, pero altera la curva de ajuste en algún punto (eso podría molestar a la hora de ajustar con precisión, dependiendo de qué resistencia se coloque en paralelo en relación al valor del pote).



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El forista que ha armado la fuente es una persona que se está iniciando y lo peor que se le puede decir es "_no le des bola al datasheet por que mí me funciona OK así como te digo y eso es la posta_", por que ya se comió un regulador por hacer una fuente que vió en no se donde y no saber analizar que sucedía con la tensión que entregaba el trafo.



Yo no le estoy diciendo necesariamente eso a Duffman83. Justamente, estoy basándome en el datasheet para sugerirle y tratar de hacerle entender el porqué de los valores de los componentes. Fijate que estás entendiendo "cualquier cosa".

Lo peor que se le puede decir es lo que le has dicho vos mismo: "meté una resistencia fija de 1K2 3W!!! a la salida y listo, que tire calor". En primer lugar, esa resistencia al mínimo de salida toma 1 mA (????) y al máximo 30 a 35 mA (????). Explicame qué complementa y qué lógica tiene.

Aunque no de mi agrado (solo por considerarlo innecesario si la va a cargar a alto régimen normalmente), sugerí una solución técnica más adecuada que tirar calor a lo perro, si es que 5,7 mA no te convencen.

Es más, ahora al pobre Duffman83 se le ha quemado nuevamente la fuente (¿a qué se deberá?)...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Que se indique 120 ohmios, 240 ohmios u otro valor en el datasheet, implica analizar además el contexto en el que eso se indica.


Ahá. Y cual es el contexto??? No ves que están polarizando un regulador convencional? Si vos ves otro contexto, estaré encantado de escuchar tu explicación.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> El trafo de Duffman83 entrega más de lo debido según la especificación,


Listo. Eso es lo que está en discusión para llegar al valor que yo planteo y que es el que se tiene. No hay mas que opinar.
Si querés enseñar como se calcula una fuente, dale! hacelo! creá un tema y poné ahí todo lo que quieras.
Pero esta fuente tiene un problema específico con el trafo - que está aclarado un par de páginas atrás - y ese problema es lo que se resuelve, al punto de elegir un 317HV que soporta la tensión de entrada y la diferencia E/S máxima sin quemarse.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Noooo!!!!. El pote en esa configuración sufre más cuando aumentás su resistencia entre el cursor y un extremo!!!!!.


  
Eso es lo que vengo diciendo y calculando desde el principio! Si con el pote solo llegás a 3.5K la disipación va a ser menor que a 5K por que la corriente que lo circula es constante *P=I^2 * R*. Que fué lo que no entendiste?


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Lo peor que se le puede decir es lo que le has dicho vos mismo: "meté una resistencia fija de 1K2 3W!!! a la salida y listo, que tire calor". En primer lugar, esa resistencia al mínimo de salida toma 1 mA (????) y al máximo 30 a 35 mA (????). Explicame qué complementa y qué lógica tiene.
> 
> Aunque no de mi agrado (solo por considerarlo innecesario si la va a cargar a alto régimen normalmente), sugerí una solución técnica más adecuada que tirar calor a lo perro, si es que 5,7 mA no te convencen.


Yo dije hace rato:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Pero ahí arreglé el cálculo por que había copiado cualquier cosa...andá a complementar la salida para una fuente variable de 1.2 a 35V y que consuma 10mA a 1.2....y 280mA a 35V


La resistencia debe asegurar 10mA (te gustan 5mA??? ponele 5mA) para la tensión de salida mas baja que es el punto crítico. Si salen 10mA a 1.2V van a salir 280mA a 35V --> 10W que hay que poner 20W (o 5W y 10W si usás 5mA). Tiene la lógica necesaria para plarizar correctamente el regulador en el caso crítico. Es delirante hacerlo por la pérdida de rendimiento, pero ni loco lo voy a hacer que meta una fuente de corriente si no tiene casi componentes para usar y los que encarga lo matan con el flete!!! No has leído el hilo de este forista?? ue meta la resistencia de 120 ohms y sea feliz.


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Es más, ahora* al pobre Duffman83 se le ha quemado la fuente por seguir tus sabios consejos...*


Ahhhh....bueennooooooo....hiciste una video-conferencia a España, mediste los componentes en un viaje astral y encontraste que la culpa es mía. Diego....por favor, no escribas mas tonteras. Esto no es una competencia de quien diseña mejor una fuente con el 317, por que yo no estoy diseñando nada y vos estás discutiendo por gusto....y desde hace varios días. Cortala...eh?? Somos gente grande como para que vengas a acusarme de sabotearle la fuente de Duffman...a quien no conozco y sus problemas han comenzado desde que has entrado vos en este hilo.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 12, 2020)

Me borraron el hilo por lenguaje inadecuado. Pido disculpas. Lo vuelvo a poner de una forma más adecuada

vaya la que estoy liando. Mis disculpas por armar jaleo. La fuente se ha fastidiado del todo. Sin carga entrega el voltaje como siempre, pero ahora al colocar una carga (Una bombilla de coche 12v 5W) el voltaje no sube de 5v y la bombilla apenas luce. Como la tengo a medio montar con los cables colgando igual hizo un corto algo.

No voy a abandonar, por que sería para que me echaseis del foro después del trabajo que he dado, pero que hartito estoy de la dichosa fuente. Creo que la voy a rearmar desde 0, ya que con el lio del disipador enorme, la caja pequeña y los dichosos cables que no pueden ser muy largos, habré hecho corto alguna conexión...

De todas formas, de cara al rearme. Para poder usar cables más largos. ¿Que condensador debería poner, como y exactamente donde?

Y la verdad es que lamento haber provocado una pelea por mi ignorancia.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 12, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> ¿Tiene sentido que mida 14V en la entrada del puente+condensador y 38 en la salida?


14V de CA y 38V de CC o que cosa??? Es que no entiendo que estás midiendo ni como has conectado el puente.
Lo que puede ser es que el voltímetro no tenga entradas flotantes entonces sí puede haber un problema. Desconectá TODO lo que tenga que ver con el voltímetro (puente, filtro y voltímetro) y volvé a probar la fuente.


Duffman83 dijo:


> Y la verdad es que lamento haber provocado una pelea por mi ignorancia.


Yo no estoy peleando ni la discusión es por causa tuya. No te hagas problema y cuidá el vocabulario.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Lamento lo de tu fuente Duffman83 (disculpame por no llamarte por tu nombre).

Mi intención es ayudarte, aunque entiendo tu limitación. Pero debo aportar también para los otros que puedan venir detrás de tí, también. Así entiendo yo al foro y la óptica de lo que se desarrolle en él.

Por privado puedo asistirte todo lo que necesites en tu problema particular. Solo pídelo, de modo que no se disperse este tema por particularidades personales en la construcción que afronte cada uno.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 12, 2020)

Buenas.

Voy a desmontar y a ir probando cosa por cosa. a ver si es un corto o algo

Por cierto, sus avatares y mi personaje fueron creados por la misma persona, gran motivo para que haya paz! Aunque ya que lo mencionan mi nombre es Alberto. Mucho gusto


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Buenas.
> 
> Voy a desmontar y a ir probando cosa por cosa. a ver si es un corto o algo
> 
> Por cierto, sus avatares y mi personaje fueron creados por la misma persona, gran motivo para que haya paz! Aunque ya que lo mencionan mi nombre es Alberto. Mucho gusto



Si vas a desconectar algunas cosas de los cables, fijate si podés medir el pote (sin tenerlo conectado a nada, con un óhmetro (si lo disponés) entre sus patas más extremas y, después, entre el cursor y cada una de las otras dos). Mientras midas con el óhmetro, fijate si el pote te responde al movimiento del eje, acusando la variación de resistencia en el óhmetro y sin saltos muy bruscos en el valor de resistencia (en la medición entre el cursor y uno cualquiera de los extremos). Fijate que no tenga olor a quemado (porque puede que se haya quemado al ponerlo al máximo de valor).

Las mediciones que tienen que darte para el pote son con tu óhmetro digital en escala máxima de 20K:

Entre extremos debe dar cerca de 5K (valor que no va a cambiar aún moviendo el eje del mismo)
Entre un extremo cualquiera y el cursor debe arrojar variable entre 0 y 5 K máximo (valor que va a depender de la posición del eje). Movelo y verás cómo varía entre esos límites, de estar todo bien.

Si el pote está bien, lo siguiente es verificar los transistores (tanto el pequeño 2N2905 como el grande TIP35C). Supongo debés contar con esos modelos, de lo contrario avisá.

Se necesita que con mucho cuidado y rapidéz desueldes al menos dos de los tres cables o contactos que arriban a cada uno de ellos. Vas a tener que desoldar 4 cables en total (dos a cada transistor), dejándolos vinculados al resto del circuito por solo un cable o contacto a cada transistor. Esto es para que no los sobrecalientes demasiado, si luego verificás que están OK para volver a resoldarlos.

Te subo la disposición del patillaje para que me vayas siguiendo en los pasos posteriores de verificación:

1) Para los más grandes TIP35C, que tengo entendido disponés bajo 2 formatos diferentes:



Con la disposición como en la imagen (cuerpo plástico con inscripción legible apuntándote a vos), con el óhmetro en alta escala (2M o 20M, según lo que dispongas) y sin conectar nada a la red, medí entre pines 2 y 3 (con cualquier posición de puntas, es decir, roja en 2 y negra en 3 ó viceversa).

Deberías medir un valor muy alto en tu display o una lectura similar a cuando no conectás a las puntas nada.

Ahora, intercambiá las puntas de lugar: la que estaba en pin 2, pasala a la 3 y, la que estaba en el pin 3, pasala a la 2.

Deberías medir también un valor muy alto o similar a cuando no conectás nada.

Si el tester tiene función de medir diodos, podés verificar si base a emisor está bien, para lo cual deberías cambiar la posición de la llave rotativa al punto respectivo (indicado con símbolo de diodo). En la base, conectá la punta roja y en el emisor, la negra. Acá tiene que marcarte dentro de los 650 mV (puede llegar a marcarte algo más también, como 700 a 720 mV o algo más). Luego, invirtiendo la conexión, debería indicar un valor similar a no conectar nada entre puntas.

Ahora, le toca al 2N2905:



Identificá el colector y emisor (son las patitas de los extremos, marcadas como 1 y 3 en el esquema). Repetí exactamente lo mismo que con el TIP35C, solo que cuando tengas que verificar base a emisor, debés invertir colores de puntas, ya que el 2N2905 es de polaridad opuesta al TIP35C.

El 2N2905 es PNP (positivo en emisor, negativo en base y positivo en colector, para verificar el estado de las junturas), mientras que el TIP35C es NPN (negativo en emisor, positivo en base y negativo en colector, para lo mismo).

Luego, verificá las resistencias del circuito, empleando también el óhmetro en las escalas máximas correspondientes, acorde al valor posible a verificar de cada resistencia. Para medirlas, solo desoldá del circuito una pata de cada una o podés cortar un terminal para luego volverlo a soldar.

Capacitores: si el daño no fué catastrófico (lo que no creo te haya pasado), puede verificarse a simple vista que no estén inflados. ¿Podrías indicar en el esquema qué voltajes de trabajo tienen los que vos pusiste, ya que ese dato sería muy importante conocer para descartar cosas que pudieron haber pasado?

Cuando tengas algo de todo esto, subilo y seguimos viendo.

Hay algo que no veo implementado en tu circuito y es que le falta un diodo de protección entre entrada y salida del regulador (terriblemente importante, para no quemar el regulador). Me temo que pudo haber sido uno de los responsables en aportar daño. Suele ser un simple 1N4007, cuyo ánodo (el triangulito negro) va conectado a la salida del regulador y cuyo cátodo (la rayita blanca marcada en el cuerpo del diodo) va a la entrada del regulador. Fijate en el siguiente esquema como D1.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/attachments/lm317-typ-jpg.188872/

Si no está, agregalo, ya que si se estropeó el regulador vas a volverlo a estropear cuando lo repongas.

Ahí te lo puse:



Ese diodito protege al regulador cuando apagás la fuente o descargás abruptamente el capacitor de 4700 uF, evitando que la carga de C3 fluya desde la salida de la fuente hacia la entrada del regulador, a través del propio regulador y en inversa a lo esperable, destruyéndolo. Con ese diodo puesto, el voltaje en inversa entre salida y entrada del regulador queda enclavado a solo 0,65 V máximos (durante el inicio de la descarga de C3 ante el apagado de la fuente o descarga abrupta del capacitor de 4700 uF por un corto en la entrada). Ese diodo es más necesario y crucial cuanto más importante es la capacidad de C3 (y 47 uF es algo importante frente a lo que suele verse normalmente como 1 uF). La gente de TI no lo esquematiza ahí, pero es de suponer necesario, una vez que se comprende correctamente cómo funciona.

Ya que vamos a reconstruirla, agregá otro diodo 1N4007 entre la salida y masa. Se conecta el ánodo a masa y el cátodo (rayita blanca) a positivo de la salida de la fuente. Te va a evitar muchos dolores de cabeza cuando alimentes algo inductivo (con bobina) como el motorcito.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 12, 2020)

Te sugeriría intentar hacer funcionar primero solo la fuente.

Con el voltímetro que le querías agregar, temo que se ha dañado.

Para alimentar el voltímetro, no extraigas voltaje del propio transformador de la fuente ya que probablemente no se pueda referenciar la alimentación del voltímetro con las salidas del mismo instrumento, sino que aliméntalo con una batería alcalina de 9V (que podés conseguir en un quiosco en esta cuarentena) a través de un simple pulsador o interruptor en serie a un borne cualquiera de la batería (que oprimirás solo cuando necesites ajustar el voltaje de la fuente). No creo que el consumo del voltímetro te liquide rápidamente la batería, si sos cuidadoso en emplear el voltímetro brevemente al hacer las lecturas. Una batería de 9V la podés colocar dentro de la propia fuente y te evita ruidos debidos a un insuficiente filtrado por capacitor. Una solución muy simple que supe emplear en innumerables fuentes. Solía meter baratos testers dentro de la fuente (mecanizando la ventanita del display en el frente). Supe vender muchas de esas.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 13, 2020)

Por lo que comentás de las comprobaciones que has efectuado, Alberto, efectivamente el pote se ha quemado, como yo suponía sucedería tarde o temprano, más si has visto chisporroteos dentro de él.

Es muy recomendable que antes de reemplazarlo por uno nuevo y volver a reconectar, convenga verificar los transistores como te indiqué, aunque supongo solo que han pasado a mejor vida el regulador y el instrumento, aparte del pote.

Medí los transistores y seguimos. No te olvides de indicar los voltajes marcados de cada capacitor que vos has utilizado en tu circuito.

Suerte con eso que la vamos a sacar adelante!!!. Me estás entendiendo bien.

Fijate de ir pensando en conseguir un regulador, un instrumento (o podría ser un tester baratito, nomás, no sé qué es lo que te pueda costar más barato y conseguirlo hasta en una ferretería de tu barrio), un pote rotativo de 5 K lineal (aunque por lo que indicás, ya lo disponés), dos diodos 1N4007 y un diodo 1N5408 (este último sería más sugerible para conectar en antiparalelo a la salida, es decir, en sustitución de ese primero que te indiqué también como 1N4007 con su ánodo a masa y cátodo a positivo de la salida de la fuente). Ahh... me olvidaba: un pulsador normal abierto para embutir en panel, para activar la lectura en el instrumento. Acordate de conseguir una batería de 9V alcalina y su conector (en la medida que lo puedas también conseguir), si ambos no vienen incluidos con el tester (cosa que si conseguís el tester, el conector de la batería ya lo trae dentro). Si no conseguís conector para la batería, lo ponés emular con un botón tipo a presión de una camisa o remera vieja. Si no conseguís conector para la batería o botones tipo a presión que te puedan servir para hacerlo, podés desarmar una antigua batería agotada de 9V quitándole los conectores de positivo y negativo para emularlos.



Usarías los dos botones de abajo:


En esta cuarentena vas a tener que ser como él!!!:





Abrazos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 13, 2020)

Encontré una fuente tirada (perfectamente operativa, por supuesto) de las muchas que había construido para un encargue para trabajo pesado. Eran una de los primeros prototipos que se construyeron (en lo posterior se fué mejorando la estética, nada más).

Esa podía entregar 3 A a régimen contínuo (en cierto rango de voltajes de salida) y hasta 4 A a régimen esporádico y bajo ciertas condiciones, que se debían respetar. Nunca falló ninguna y no tuve reclamos de los clientes por absolutamente nada (satisfechos 100 %).







Estas fuentes recibían trato duro, ya que debían trabajar a alto régimen de corriente durante meses y las 24 hs. (para secado de humedad en muros). La de la foto estuvo "prestada" unos tres años secando muros, hasta que la devolvieron algo sucia y con restos de pintura de la propia casa donde funcionó perfectamente con su objetivo.

Uhhh!!!. Me sorprendió ver que todavía la batería le funciona desde el 2003!!!


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 13, 2020)

El potenciometro creo que se jodió por que vi chispas en el y da lecturas extrañas por que cuando debería dar 0k o muy baja resistencia da hasta 8k.  Miraré los transistorres

Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> El potenciometro creo que se jodió por que vi chispas en el y da lecturas extrañas por que cuando debería dar 0k o muy baja resistencia da hasta 8k.


Ok. Podes poner una foto del pote para ver como es??


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 13, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> El potenciometro creo que se jodió por que vi chispas en el y da lecturas extrañas por que cuando debería dar 0k o muy baja resistencia da hasta 8k.  Miraré los transistorres
> 
> Gracias



Acordate de encargar una resistencia de 220 ohmios o asociale a la de 120 ohmios que ya disponés, otra de 100 o 120 ohmios en serie.

Si podés, subí fotos lo más detalladas posible de todas las partes de la fuente que consideres necesario mostrar (como haya quedado ahora), para que podamos ayudarte a repararla. No importa que tengas que subir 10 o 15 fotos o más, lo importante es que disipes todas tus dudas y te podamos ayudar a entenderla y repararla.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

Como me molestan bastante las discusiones sin sentido, el hijacking de hilos y todas esas cosas, decidí simular EN LA REALIDAD el estado del potenciómetro tal como está en la fuente que armó Duffman33, por que si nó alguien va a leer este hilo y se va a llevar varias conclusiones equivocadas derivadas de comentarios que no tienen una base de fundamentación lo suficientemente sólida, y parece que el que grita mas es el que gana.
La prueba es bastante simple y consiste en hacer una fuente de corriente constante que haga circular 10mA a través de un potenciómetro de 5K. Luego, durante una hora y a períodos de media hora se le mide la temperatura con un termómetro de radiación, previamente habiendo cubierto "la cola" del potenciómetro con cinta de enmascarar para que el brillo del metal no distorsione la lectura.
La fuente de corriente es completamente convencional y es muy similar *a la de la izquierda* de este circuito de un post anterior, solo que está hecho con un PNP para simular la conexión a tierra del potenciómetro, tal como vá en el LM317.





El cálculo de la fuente es simple, pero va: los dos diodos son 1N4148, el transistor un BC327, la Rb=5K6 y la Re=2 x 33 ohms en serie, lo que dá algo apenas superior a los 10 mA...pero no importa, y tuve que poner en serie las tres fuentes para llegar a una tensión de alimentación de 44.6V aproximadamente (cosa que es completamente irreal en el circuito de la fuente bajo análisis que de casualidad llega a 37Vdc), pero si nó se me saturaba el BC327 y me caía la corriente.

El potenciómetro es el único que tengo de 5K (lineal en este caso), que es un pote que debe tener fácilmente mas de 30 años y que solo llega hasta 4K65. Esta es la foto:

El circuito de prueba es este:

y la temperatura inicial del pote es de 36.8ºC por que recién terminaba de soldarle los cables para enchufar en la protoboard:

Luego de los primeros 30 minutos se tiene este estado de las fuentes:

y con esta temperatura (completamente normal e inferior a la que sufre un pote en mi provincia en el verano...ponele que la pista esté a 40ºC):

Y luego le agregué una chapa de alumnio por debajo con la idea de aproximarme al montaje en una caja de chapa que ayudaría "a disipar" al potenciómetro. Luego de 25 minutos la temperatura final fué esta..no gran cosa de disipación extra:

*PD:* Están conservados los atributos EXIF de las imágenes por si alguien tiene duda de los tiempo involucrados.

*Conclusiones:*

a)- La prueba que hecho es completamente irreal en el sentido de que yo he llegado hasta un valor de 4K33 en el potenciómetro (y ahí se mantuvo todo el tiempo) por que las fuentes no me permitían seguir subiendo ya que se saturaba el transistor de la fuente de corriente y la corriente caía hasta 7mA sin aumento apreciable de la tensión sobre el pote. Esto es muy importante por que hay un comentario que dice:


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si empleás R4 de 100 ohmios, a un valor probable de Vref de máximo 1,3 VCC y con tolerancia de - 5 % en la resistencia R4 y el pote de 5 K a pleno (dejando duda a que esté en un máximo de 5 K), *tenés 0,936 W de disipación, si algún distraido te lo mueve al máximo*


Si alguien mueve el pote al máximo es lo mismo que si alguien lo mueve por encima del valor que provoca que la fuente alcance su máxima salida, por que la fuente no puede seguir subiendo en tensión por encima de la de entrada al regulador, OK? --> Ley de conservación de la energía. Y en ese momento, si se intenta aumentar más se va a "empujar" al pin de ajuste del LM317 hasta que llegue a la tensión de salida (o cerca), lo que ocasiona que caiga la tensión sobre la R4 (reduce los 1.25V) de polarización y por ende BAJE la corriente por esa resistencia y por el potenciómetro R5. En resumen, la dispación no aumenta por que NO PUEDE y se mantiene en el ultimo valor antes al llegar la Vo máxima: con 100 ohms, para llegar a 35V se tiene 3K4 y la potencia sobre ella con 12mA es 490mW...y menor aún si usamos 120 ohms.
Con 10mA a través de un *potenciómetro* de 5K el pote no se quema, ni se chamusca, ni hecha fuego ni hecha humo, OK? Y ya que estamos, ningún potenciómetro chispea con 10mA a través del cursor aunque pueden haber otras causas.

b) Con la disipación que le he exigido, de 437mW permanentes, el potenciómetro *SI *se calienta, pero solo 10 o 15ºC por encima de la temperatura ambiente...y eso y la nada es lo mismo. Se puede quemar el pote??? En principio...NO SE QUEMA NI SE ROMPE NI LE PASA NADA. Este que yo tengo ni se preocupa, pero si pongo un trimpot, un preajuste o un pote medio ped0rr0 yo no daría mucho por su supervivencia. No sé que pote es el que tiene Duffman33 y no sé que ha conectado ni como lo hecho luego de las modificaciones...pero nunca es buena idea cambiar todo al mismo tiempo. Habrá que ver...

c) Si se hace caso *a la propuesta* de @rulfo de agregar una resistencia de 12K (yo pondría 10K) en paralelo al pote (yo no lo hice pero la solución es trivial por las Leyes de Kirchoff), se deriva por ella el 33% de la corriente --> 3.3mA en este caso, con lo que queda solo 6.7mA a través del potenciómetro y eso baja la disipación del pote a solo 220mW por que ahora se puede usar todo el recorrido.

d) La teoría y la práctica siempre van de la mano y una justifica a la otra. El problema surge cuando alguien se ensaña en mantener una posición que no coincide con alguna de ellas y trata de doblar la otra para que le sirva a sus necesidades.

Como verán, es una "simulación" quizás en condiciones mucho mas extremas que la real de esa etapa de la fuente de Duffman33, pero muestra muy claramente lo que sucede....como era de esperarse de un circuito con tecnologías de los 80s.

Yo hasta acá llego. Que la fuerza los acompañe.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 13, 2020)

Te pido por favor que la termines de una vez. Yo no sé qué cuernos tenés contra mis aportes, pero te aseguro que estás intentando hacer cualquier cosa para intentar demostrar lo que claramente no es.

El pote se dañó (dicho y verificado por Alberto) y ante mis advertencias previas posts atrás. La potencia admisible de su pote es de 0,25W y de la misma capacidad de disipación que el que vos disponés (te aviso que lo estás arruinando con esa prueba).

Para completarla, le sugeriste alimentar con salida referenciada un instrumento con filtro PI!!!!. Un delirio.

De hecho, me cansa ya que trates de imponer por la fuerza tus planteos ridículos, cuando claramente te falta mucha baldosa por transitar. Un docente universitario que ni sabía cómo armar correctamente una mísera fuente de alimentación, sino, ¿porqué modificaste sobre la marcha la fuente de tu amplificador de ochocientos canales, cuando este modesto inútil servidor te lo sugirió?...

¿No eras acaso muy experimentado para saberlo de antemano?

Vaaaaaaaamos!!!

Era suficiente reconocer tu error y admitirlo.

Qué desborde de soberbia!!!. Y sí, ya me doy cuenta que llegás hasta ahí, porque no tengo necesidad de perder el tiempo en armar lo que armaste para conocer si el pote se quema o no, si es esa la duda que te quedó dando vueltas...


----------



## rulfo (Abr 13, 2020)

Dos grandes debatiendo , cada uno con sus argumentos, eso está bien...
Mañana pensaba montar una fuente con el típico 317, colocarle como carga unas dos bombillas en serie de 12v cada una de unos 3w,   darle tension, con unos 30 v DC de entrada y dejar el pote regulado con una salida De 24v, durante una media hora y controla la temperatura del potenciómetro, todo esto con ambas resistencias, 110r y 220r, por sacar mis propias conclusiones. 
Todo esto desde mi ignoraciona. 
Y gracias por vuestros conocimiemtos.
Saludos


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 13, 2020)

el potenciometro de marras.

No huele a quemado, pero vi un chisporroteo que no me inspiró ninguna confianza


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> el potenciometro de marras.
> 
> No huele a quemado, pero vi un chisporroteo que no me inspiró ninguna confianza


OK. Donde viste el chisporroteo?


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 13, 2020)

No es necesario rulfo que arruines nada. Igual se te agradece y es válida tu propuesta de la resistencia en paralelo al pote, solo que modifica la curva de ajuste (aunque eso podría no ser problema).

Si se desea llevar adelante la prueba de máxima disipación tolerable en un pote lineal como el de la fuente en cuestión, no es necesario asociar una parva de fuentes para alcanzar los casi 52 V o más que se requerirían para hacer circular esos 10 mA por la pista o la corriente que deba ser y que además el transistor de la fuente de corriente constante no sature.

Sabiendo que el pote es lineal (proporcional variación de resistencia y poder de disipación por ángulo o por milímetro de pista recorrido, según sea rotativo o deslizante), con solo hacer circular esa corriente de prueba por una fracción de la pista era suficiente. Con una sola fuente y con la fracción identificada de pista (entre el cursor y un extremo cualquiera), con cualquier voltaje menor a esos 50 V sobraba (como 25V, 12V o lo que se tenía a mano en ese momento).

Si el pote puede disipar 0,25 W entre extremos, podría hacerse la prueba con (por ejemplo) 0,1 W en el 40 % de resistencia total (2000 ohmios para este caso).

Hay que disponer un sentido práctico para las pruebas, ya que nos veríamos en serias dificultades de poder juntar otra parva de fuentes para un pote de 1 M, por ejemplo!!!

Por otro lado, en la disipación del pote hay que contemplar además el dropout que pueda quedar con pote a tope, para la verificación de si puede haber o no problemas en el mismo pote. Todo depende de la aplicación y si se emplean Cadj y Co (en esto último, suelen no incluirse alguno de esos dos o los dos cuando tenés que emplear voltajes de entrada mayores a los normalmente recomendados, aún respetando Vi-Vo, a pesar de menor desempeño frente a la presencia normal de ellos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Mañana pensaba montar una fuente con el típico 317, colocarle como carga unas dos bombillas en serie de 12v cada una de unos 3w, darle tension, con unos 30 v DC de entrada y dejar el pote regulado con una salida De 24v, durante una media hora y controla la temperatura del potenciómetro, todo esto con ambas resistencias, 110r y 220r, por sacar mis propias conclusiones.


No es necesario que le conectes ninguna carga, es más...no le conectes carga. Solo es necesario que esté armado el divisor que controla la tensión de salida. Asumiendo un pote de 5K y 24V de salida, con 110 ohms va disipar 260mW y con 220 ohms va a disipar 130mW. Con 220 ohms no llegás a ajustar los 30V y con 110 te pasás.
Sacate todas las dudas que quieras...pero no incendies tu casa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2020)

_Estemmmm , y la resistencia de carga . . . _


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _Estemmmm , y la resistencia de carga . . . _


Es que para medir el efecto de la resistencia fija no hace falta poner carga. El divisor trabaja siempre, con y sin carga.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 13, 2020)

_Porque dependiendo del LM317 empleado , algunos no regulan bien sin una mínima carga   _


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 13, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> _Porque dependiendo del LM317 empleado , algunos no regulan bien sin una mínima carga  _


Bueno...pero eso es parte de lo que hay que evaluar, si nó, para que le voy a bajar la resistencia. Si la tensión de salida es baja...se debería disparar aumentando


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 14, 2020)

En lo personal, cuando toca diseñar algo en torno a un regulador ajustable como el LM317, procuro cuidar que dentro de todo el ajuste del pote o trimpot (o en su gran mayoría, si no es posible todo), el regulador tenga un mínimo dropout considerando el voltaje mínimo esperable en la entrada del regulador según el consumo a su salida, filtrado previo y la variación de tensión de red. Simultáneamente, trato de asegurar que opere el regulador fuera de las condiciones de no regulación, o asegurando una corriente determinada por la resistencia de Vref o complementándola en la salida si esa misma corriente podría resultar insuficiente (si la carga fuese muy débil).

Lo que no creo sea conveniente dejar al regulador en condición de paso flotante (con la resistencia de programación variable en mayor valor del necesario, como para que el dropout caiga por debajo de lo necesario para asegurar la regulación), ya sea cuando se coloca el pote a pleno o cuando por dificultades de contacto el cursor del mismo pote queda momentáneamente flotante. Creo la idea es que regule siempre, bajo toda condición esperable o posible de suceder. Después, será otro apartado en cómo cuidar a la carga ante ajustes progresivos en el pote, ya que se pueden observar saltos en el voltaje de salida cuando el pote está algo arado producto de la suciedad y los años.

Dejando buena parte de la pista del pote bajo condición de no aseguramiento de la regulación, provoca que como el ajuste se está haciendo físicamente y literalmente a dedo sea imposible prever el punto donde el regulador deja de funcionar como tal. Es por eso mi insistencia en que se aproveche toda o casi toda la pista. Imaginar nomás dejar el pote en un punto límite entre aseguramiento o no de la regulación y alimentar una carga sensible que no admita la variación de la tensión de red!!!. Ahí, ¿quién asegura qué pueda estar sucediendo, si la precisión de ajuste a dedo es muy relativa?


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 14, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> OK. Donde viste el chisporroteo?




Dificil recordar, pero aplicando la lógica de como estaba instalado, diría que lo vi cuando el cursor estaba cerca del extremo que NO estaba soldado al cursor


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Dificil recordar, pero aplicando la lógica de como estaba instalado, diría que lo vi cuando el cursor estaba cerca del extremo que NO estaba soldado al cursor


Es muy raro por que esa posición es la de mínima resistencia --> minima potencia disipada....y con 10mA y baja tensión (2 o 3V) no puede chispear. 
Salvo que haya sido otra cosa...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 14, 2020)

Los 2 transistores  y los condensadores parecen estar bien. ¿No se habrá estropeado el LM? En vez de comprobar las resistencias, voy a rehacer el PCB, me compensa, ya que este está fatal debido a los cambios hechos. Pegotes de estaño, pistas sucias...)

los voltajes son 63v el de 4.700uf, y 50V el resto. No entendí lo del diodo 1N5408  y no se si es indispensable o lo puedo incluir más adelante. Tengo como 50 unidades 1n4007 pero ni uno solo de 1N5408  y me costaría muy caro pedir solo eso, por tanto, me gustaría saber si puedo aplicarlo más adelante.

Igualmente me gustaría saber como tienen que ser los condensadores a usar para poder alargar los cables que unen el LM y el TIP al PCB, es importante poder alargarlos por que si no se complica mucho el usar un disipador tan grande.

Otra cosa, mientras la desmontaba, coloqué en la salida de 12V del transformador (Que medía 14,2V AC) el puente de diodos (1n4007) y el condensador de 35V 4700uf sin nada más. En la salida del condensador medía 26V DC. No tanto como la otra vez, pero muy por encima de los 14,2 que le entran. ¿Es eso normal?



Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es muy raro por que esa posición es la de mínima resistencia --> minima potencia disipada....y con 10mA y baja tensión (2 o 3V) no puede chispear.
> Salvo que haya sido otra cosa...




Ni idea. A ver, recordad que en esto no tengo mucha idea, y de hecho voy a rehacer la fuente por que eso era una maraña da cables terrible. Quizás fuese cortocircuito o algo. No sabía decir


----------



## rulfo (Abr 14, 2020)

Buenas, pues ya saque mis propias conclusiones, tension de etrada 30 v, tensión de salida regulada 24v, una carga de dos bombillas en serie, cada una de 12v y 4,6w, con la resistencia de 120r, en 15 minutos,  tememos el potenciometro a unos 47 grados, ya estables.
Ahora, con la resistencia de 220r y todo lo demás lo mismo, tengo una tensión de salida de 14v, por lo tanto tengo que modificar el recorrido del potenciometro, y al cabo de 15 minutos se estabiliza la temperatura en dicho potenciometro,  en unos 31 grados.

Temperatura ambiente de unos 21 grados.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 14, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Los 2 transistores  y los condensadores parecen estar bien. ¿No se habrá estropeado el LM? En vez de comprobar las resistencias, voy a rehacer el PCB, me compensa, ya que este está fatal debido a los cambios hechos. Pegotes de estaño, pistas sucias...)
> 
> los voltajes son 63v el de 4.700uf, y 50V el resto. No entendí lo del diodo 1N5408  y no se si es indispensable o lo puedo incluir más adelante. Tengo como 50 unidades 1n4007 pero ni uno solo de 1N5408  y me costaría muy caro pedir solo eso, por tanto, me gustaría saber si puedo aplicarlo más adelante.
> 
> ...



Si has medido los dos transistores según la pequeña guía que te subí y según lo que indicás de los voltajes máximos admisibles en cada condensador, podría ser que tengas el problema en el regulador. De todos modos, si el PCB está muy estropeado y lo vas a rehacer, cuidá de medir resistencias antes de volverlas a soldar en la nueva PCB (sean si las retirás del antiguo PCB o las coloques nuevas, ya que es buena práctica hacer eso con los componentes que puedas medir y verificar fácilmente).

El diodo 1N5408 se colocaría entre los bornes de salida de la fuente, solo que polarizado en inversa (cátodo o rayita blanca a positivo y el otro terminal o ánodo (el lado del triangulito) a negativo). Claro que podés agregarlo luego, incluso fuera de la PCB que hagas, siempre que cuides antes de instalarlo, de no conectarle a la salida de la fuente preferiblemente carga inductiva (como ese motorcito del que comentaste).

Los condensadores que estás empleando estarían bien. No sería necesario cambiarlos.

Si la salida rectificada y filtrada desde 14,2 VCA la vas a emplear para algo que *NO* sea la alimentación del tester que primeramente mencionaste instalarías, todo *OK*. Si la vas a emplear para alimentar un nuevo instrumento similar al que posiblemente esté dañado, mala idea. Haceme caso, usá la batería y un pulsadorcito como te sugerí, no vas a dañar nada y no vas a renegar tanto (así decidas colocar un tester barato dentro como lo hice yo en su momento).


rulfo dijo:


> Buenas, pues ya saque mis propias conclusiones, tension de etrada 30 v, tensión de salida regulada 24v, una carga de dos bombillas en serie, cada una de 12v y 4,6w, con la resistencia de 120r, en 15 minutos,  tememos el potenciometro a unos 47 grados, ya estables.
> Ahora, con la resistencia de 220r y todo lo demás lo mismo, tengo una tensión de salida de 14v, por lo tanto tengo que modificar el recorrido del potenciometro, y al cabo de 15 minutos se estabiliza la temperatura en dicho potenciometro,  en unos 31 grados.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 188995Ver el archivo adjunto 188996Ver el archivo adjunto 188999Ver el archivo adjunto 188998
> Temperatura ambiente de unos 21 grados.



Buenísimo rulfo!!!. Ahora, ¿has podido verificar si la salida en ambos casos es estable?

No es poca la diferencia de temperatura por sobre la ambiente.

Estimo que con 220 ohmios, esa fuente debe dejar de regular con el pote por encima de 4630 ohmios sobre 5000 ohmios.

Con 120 ohmios, posiblemente deje de regular por encima de 2525 ohmios sobre 5000 ohmios.

¿Cuáles serían tus conclusiones, si es posible conocerlas?


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 14, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ...



Resumiendo R4 220ohm, agrego un diodo 1n4007 en el regulador y otro 1n4007 en la salida de la fuente que sustituiré por un 1n5408 cuando disponga de él ¿Cierto?

E insisto ¿Alguna idea sobre poner los cables que unen el TIP y LM más largos? Actualmente tienen 7cm, pero me daría la vida poder alargarlos hasta 10 cm por ej y no se si necesitarán un condensador

Lo de alimentar el tester ya tengo claro que no, pero es normal que suba tanto el voltaje tras pasar por un puente y un condensador¿

Adjunto foto de la versión original. Están muy juntos los componentes o los debo separar un poco?


----------



## rulfo (Abr 14, 2020)

Diego, no he llegado a comprobar la estabilidad, estaba apurado de tiempo.
Yo particularmente, y si animo por supuesto de crear ningún tipo de polémica, y por lo que he podido comprobar, me quedo con la resistencia de 220r,  menos calentamiento en el potenciómetro, y un mayor recorrido de este, siempre hablando desde mis pocos conocimientos.
Saludos


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 14, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Resumiendo R4 220ohm, agrego un diodo 1n4007 en el regulador y otro 1n4007 en la salida de la fuente que sustituiré por un 1n5408 cuando disponga de él ¿Cierto?
> 
> E insisto ¿Alguna idea sobre poner los cables que unen el TIP y LM más largos? Actualmente tienen 7cm, pero me daría la vida poder alargarlos hasta 10 cm por ej y no se si necesitarán un condensador
> 
> ...



OK. R4 en 220 ohmios. En el circuito que estás mostrando en el post 365 ya dispondrías un diodo 1N4007 que está en paralelo a la polémica resistencia original de 120 ohmios (la que luego pondrías en 220 ohmios). Luego, tendrías que agregar un segundo diodo 1N4007 conectándolo entre la entrada y la salida del LM (como te lo indiqué y agregué en un esquema unos posts más atrás). El tercer 1N4007 ponelo en la salida (acordate que va en inversa) en sustitución por el momento de ese 1N5408 que luego te recomendé como mejor opción. Hasta aquí creo me has entendido perfecto.

Con prolongar los cables, hacelo sin mayores problemas si es hasta esa distancia que comentás necesitarías para no complicarte con el disipador. En todo caso, trenzá entre sí los 3 cables que vayan al LM y, por otro lado, trenzá entre sí los otros 3 cables que vayan al TIP.

Lo del voltaje de 14,2 VCA que se vaya a 26 VCC (una vez rectificado y filtrado) no dan los números. Normalmente, cuando rectificás y filtrás debidamente la corriente alterna, la corriente contínua que resultaría sobre las bornas del capacitor de filtrado debería ser alrededor de 14,2 VCA x raiz (2) - 1,3 VCC = 18,78 VCC aprox (con un consumo contenido).

En esa fórmula, raiz (2) es el factor de conversión producto del proceso de la rectificación de la señal alterna en contínua. 1,3 VCC es la caída media de voltaje en un rectificador típico compuesto por 4 diodos (lo que conocemos como puente, para rectificar en onda completa). Si rectificaras con un solo diodo (lo que se llama rectificar en media onda), en lugar de esos 1,3 VCC tendrías solo como caída 0,65 VCC (la mitad comparado a 1,3 VCC). En ese caso, la fórmula sería 14,2 VCA x raiz (2) - 0,65 VCC = 19,43 VCC aprox (con un consumo contenido). Aún considerando que sean diodos ideales (sin caída de voltaje, es decir, ni 1,3 VCC ni 0,65 VCC), el voltaje máximo ideal sería 14,2 VCA x raiz (2) = 20,08 VCC aprox. Fijate que a lo mejor, olvidaste de cambiar el voltímetro de CC a CA o viceversa, entre un lado del puente (alterna) y el otro lado del puente (contínua). Sobre las bornas del arrollamiento del trafo debés emplear AC o CA, y sobre los bornes del capacitor electrolítico DC o CC.

Veo que la has desarmado y no puedo ahora ver porqué te dió ese alto valor no pudiendo observar tus conexiones. Igualmente, no armes todavía esa etapa (para no liarte). Después, con la cabeza fría y los sentidos calientes, lo vemos más adelante cuando avances con la fuente propiamente dicha.

Los componentes en tu actual PCB se ven bien. Más prolijas que las mías!!!.



rulfo dijo:


> Diego, no he llegado a comprobar la estabilidad, estaba apurado de tiempo.
> Yo particularmente, y si animo por supuesto de crear ningún tipo de polémica, y por lo que he podido comprobar, me quedo con la resistencia de 220r,  menos calentamiento en el potenciómetro, y un mayor recorrido de este, siempre hablando desde mis pocos conocimientos.
> Saludos



Es admirable tu práctica y la cantidad de cosas que veo construís. Lindos instrumentos te estás dotando!!!. Felicitaciones!!!.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 14, 2020)

Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda, la voy montando y os cuento


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 14, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Yo particularmente, y si animo por supuesto de crear ningún tipo de polémica, y por lo que he podido comprobar, me quedo con la resistencia de 220r, menos calentamiento en el potenciómetro, y un mayor recorrido de este, siempre hablando desde mis pocos conocimientos.


No estás creando polémica por que con tus ensayos has aportado mas conocimiento al hilo, y tu decisión de quedarte con la resistencia de 220 ohms para ganar recorrido en el pote es totalmente válida, lo que no significa que sea 100% correcta, pero bueno...es la elección que vos hacés en función de los recursos que tenés a tu alcance y eso está OK.

Yo he traído algo más para que vean por que la decisión no es correcta y *no se queden con que está todo OK* usando 220 ohms cuando el propio datasheet (el de T.I en este caso) aclara la situación de la corriente de carga mínima para mantener la regulación:

Recuerden que primero dice esto:





Lo pone en las condiciones de operación recomendadas.

y también lo especifica muy claramente en los modos operativos del dispositivo:

Acá un par de ejemplos que usan 120 ohms y que tienen un rango de tenión y/o corriente como el construido por Duffman33...y de hecho uno es el mismo circuito pero con transistores que existen luego de la fusión de National y Texas (Texas aclara que todos los circuitos de aplicación no forman parte de las especificaciones del chip y que deben ser validados por quien los use).



Luego hay un par de hilos interesantes que muestran los problemas del calentamiento de los potes...la solución y la ventaja de consumir la corriente de salida en esa resistencia (hay mas hilos del tema pero la mayoría son reguladores truchos o mal cableados)









						LM317HV power supply
					

I have a few questions regarding the following schematics: ![/imga]  ![/imgb]  Initially I was testing the first schematic to see if it works good. The result of the tests were good, the power supply




					electronics.stackexchange.com
				











						LM317 maximum resistor/pot - Current regulator - Reference voltage
					

Here is my circuit design. Are there any problems here? Here are my questions:  1, I notice that R1 is either 120 or 240 ohm in the datasheet. Is that because of the 1.25v reference voltage, and the




					electronics.stackexchange.com
				












						LM317-based adj power supply output takes a while to stablize
					

I recently built-up a quick little LM317-based adjustable power supply schematic: However I've noticed the output can take several seconds (on the order of 10 or so) to "settle down" after turning...




					electronics.stackexchange.com
				




Y por último, un link a Mouser Argentina donde pueden ver y comprar potenciómetros Burns que soportan 1 o 2W a 70ºC de temperatura (depende si es plástico o cermet, la mayoría son de 2W), que no cuestan un ojo de la cara por que son estándard (alrededor de 6 dólares) y además son de calidad superlativa....y tienen todas las especificaciones, claro.



			https://ar.mouser.com/Passive-Components/Potentiometers-Trimmers-Rheostats/Potentiometers/_/N-9q0yp?P=1z0yqrwZ1z0z357Z1z0ybhmZ1yhozxvZ1yzekimZ1yzvm30&Keyword=potentiometer+1W&FS=True
		



Que la fuerza los acompañe.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 15, 2020)

Por cierto una idea para alimentar el voltímetro sería meter dentro de la fuente conectado a la entrada de AC de 220V un cargador de móvil que alimente el vóltimetro con 5v eso si serviría y no interferiría cierto?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Por cierto una idea para alimentar el voltímetro sería meter dentro de la fuente conectado a la entrada de AC de 220V un cargador de móvil que alimente el vóltimetro con 5v eso si serviría y no interferiría cierto?


Aparentemente no habría problema, pero hay que probar por que al tener amperímetro se conectan las masas de ambas fuentes entre sí por que ya me fijé en mi fuente y esos aparatos no tienen entradas de medicion flotantes (no los míos al menos) y ese fué el problema que tuviste con la otra conexión.
Deberías hacer una prueba: medir continuidad entre el terminal negativo de alimentación del voltímetro y todos cada uno de los terminales de medición. Si marca continuidad sabremos cual fué el problema y posiblemente podrás usar el cargador o simplemente una resistencia y uno o dos capacitores de filtrado. Si no marca continuidad no sabremos que sucedió pero si podrás usar el cargador sin problemas.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 15, 2020)

Gracias. Si el trabajo me lo permite quizás mañana pueda probar la fuente, y ya el fin de semana le coloco el voltímetro. Les voy contando. A la quinta va la vencida con la fuente más cara del mundo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> "A la quinta va la vencida con la fuente más cara del mundo"


Cara aun no se, pero seguramente muuuuuuy polemica (generadora de buenas chispas) aca por eses pagos ( Foro) , jajajajajajajajajaja
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 15, 2020)

Jajajaja, Daniel!!!. Muy atinado tu comentario!!!. Me hiciste reir en este marco de circunstancias en que vivimos todos hoy!!!

Subo para quien quiera jugar en esta cuarentena una planillita en Excel, simplita nomás, pero muy útil para principiantes y también para otros no tanto, dependiendo los niveles del juego que pasemos y el jugo que le saquemos. Básicamente, teniendo en cuenta unos 4 parámetros, la planillita nos va a orientar si el esquema básico en torno a un regulador como el conocido LM317 va a funcionar dentro de condiciones óptimas de estabilización. En las celdas color blanco introducimos los parámetros que necesitamos tener en nuestro circuito más algún que otro dato del regulador a emplear y la planillita dirá para qué rango de operación el circuito funcionará y para qué otros rangos no. Principalmente, nos dirá desde qué voltaje mínimo de entrada al regulador el circuito funcionará, dados los parámetros de partida. Como yapa, va a simular 5 posiciones posibles del pote y nos dirá si sigue o no funcionando, es decir, a 0 %, a 25 %, a 50 %, a 75 % y a 100 % de recorrido. Como yapita adicional, nos calcula la disipación del pote en cada posición y circunstancia. Donde la planillita no pone nada, es simplemente porque no se puede operar al circuito en esa condición específica. Como última yapita, indica a qué porcentaje de situaciones se adapta y funciona. La columnita a tener más en cuenta es la coloreada en amarillo (la última que dice "¿Regulará?").

Cotejar cálculos, ya que lo hice en una tarde. Se agradace algún LIKE, si les gustó.

Aquí una captura de pantalla:



La planillita la descomprimen desde el archivito .rar


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 15, 2020)

Hola a todos , para mi la causa de la quema del puebre potenciometro de ayuste de tensión de salida fue seguramente una falla interna del regulador lm317 entre su entrada y lo pino de ayuste (referenzia) o de algun conponente conectado entre la entrada y la salida dese CI regulador (corto circuito).
Lo potenciometro "chispo" internamente porque habia mucha tensión y poca resistencia ayustada en ese momento (puro efecto Joule).
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 15, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> pero seguramente muuuuuuy polemica (generadora de buenas chispas)


A mi me agrada participar en polémicas cuando hay una base científica-tecnológica sobre la cual se discuta y no solo se trate de una discusión que pretende mostrar a uno de los participantes como idiota e ignorante mientras que otro se auto-convence que se lo debe alabar por solo gritar mas fuerte (---> no son buenas chispas)
A fin de cuentas...los aportes son los que marcan la diferencia cuando la única justificación de la propuesta contraria son falacias "*ad hominem*".

Pero a decir verdad...it sucks me an egg.

Bye bye Ganiel


----------



## rulfo (Abr 16, 2020)

Buenos días. 
Solo por curiosidad... 
 ¿Yo quien soy el participante idiota e ignorante o el que se autoconvence??


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 16, 2020)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> Cara aun no se, pero seguramente muuuuuuy polemica (generadora de buenas chispas) aca por eses pagos ( Foro) , jajajajajajajajajaja
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.



Pues si, una gran inicio estoy teniendo


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Abr 16, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> "Pero a decir verdad...it sucks me an egg".
> 
> Bye bye Ganiel


!Lo siento Dr. Zoidberg , pero solamente  me guta huevos fritos ( con gema bien mole) y en pan frances !
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 16, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> Buenos días.
> Solo por curiosidad...
> ¿Yo quien soy el participante idiota e ignorante o el que se autoconvence??


Ninguno de los dos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 16, 2020)

En la planillita que subí, se puede observar que la corriente que circula por la "Rref" está indicada como "Io". En la operación del regulador como fuente de voltaje, esa "Io" no es la corriente por la "Rcarga". La corriente que circula por la "Rcarga" es la que está debidamente indicada como "I Rcarga".

La "Io" que se coloca en el casillero blanco es un parámetro a cumplir (lo que no va a implicar que el circuito la cumpla y habrá que mirarlo luego en la tabla). Cuando uds. observen la columna azul de "Io" van a poder observar el valor real que tome. Si ese valor real es menor al esperado según lo fijado en casillero blanco, la planillita contemplará adicionalmente si se cumple el complemento que falte por la "Rcarga". Adicionalmente, la planilla contempla si queda remanente un Vdrop mínimo necesario para que el regulador funcione adecuadamente como tal, indicando finalmente si regulará o no.

Como ven, el problema no se reduce al solo valor de esa resistencia polémica "Rref", sino que se debe contemplar un contexto bastante más amplio, en donde entra en acción el valor del pote también.

Se ha decidido colocar "Io" en lugar de "I Rref" (como podría haberse puesto) simplemente para quien necesite simular la operatividad del regulador como fuente de corriente, en cuyo caso "Io" pasaría a ser mayoritariamente la corriente por la carga, la cual en ese caso sería "Pot". En el caso de la operatividad del regulador como fuente de corriente, colocan un valor muy importante para "Rcarga", como por ejemplo 10000000 o una cifra con varios ceros más.

Por lo que puede observarse, la planillita está abierta para que experimenten varios escenarios posibles.

Si necesitan simular qué sucede con otro valor de potenciómetro que no coincida con alguno de los porcentajes citados, simplemente modifican el valor en el casillero blanco correspondiente, de modo que alguno cualquiera de esos nuevos porcentajes ahora coincidan con el punto buscado.

Seguramente, se les ocurra muchos atajos de uso que se me estén escapando o la necesiten modificar para una específica necesidad personal. Creo es de buena utilidad como herramienta genérica. Es obvio que faltan contemplaciones para incorporar, lo cual deja pié para quien la quiera mejorar. La idea es que la traten de dar vuelta como a una media y saquen todas sus propias conclusiones.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 16, 2020)

Bueno, monté el PCB (Mal cortado, pero recuerden que apenas tengo herramientas adaptadas a esto y lo corté con una segueta de cortar hierros grande) y funciona. He ido paso a paso. EL transformador solo con el puente rectificador entrega 14 y 28,7 V en AC. En el punte rectificador mido 12,5 y 25,7 en DC.

Luego he conectado la fuente y funciona bien con la bombilla de 12V y 5W. No obstante igual que ocurría antes no aprovecho todo el recorrido del potenciómetro, aunque creo que no tan acusado como antes. Realmente tampoco me importa demasiado, pero ahí lo dejo.

Como curiosidad comentaré que en la fuente anterior probé una bombilla de auto de 12v y 60w que fundió al instante el fusible, lo que me hizo ver que no se pueden conectar cosas a lo loco. Para evitar joder más fusible. ¿Que debo vigilar antes de conectar algo?

De nuevo muchas gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 16, 2020)

Me alegro enormemente Alberto que ya la tengas funcionando!!!.

Para estimar previamente cuánto vaya a demandar de corriente lo que vayas a conectar a la salida de tu fuente, debés conocer a qué voltaje está especificada la potencia de tu carga (en el caso de tus lámparas, ambas a 12 V). Luego, para conocer la demanda nominal de corriente hacés:

1) Para la lámpara de 5 W a 12V: 5 VA / 12 V = 0,42 A aprox.
2) Para la lámpara de 60 W a 12 V: 60 VA / 12 V = 5 A (lo que supera la capacidad de tu fuente y es por ello que te fundió el fusible)

Por el principio de funcionamiento de esas lámparas, debés considerar que suelen tomar varias veces ese valor estando frías (en el primer instante de conexión). Normalmente, ese pico puede llegar de 8 a 12 veces más el valor en caliente (que es el que te he calculado). Luego de calientes, se estabilizarán en los valores calculados.

La fórmula aplicada es válida para cargas resistivas (no necesariamente vas a tener el pico inicial que se produce en las lámparas, que se le llama transitorio). Para otras cargas es más complejo predecir la demanda, pero eso lo irás aprendiendo con el tiempo, seguro.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 16, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ...



Muchas gracias.

Estoy deseando conectarla a la bobina tesla. Voy a probar su consumo antes con una fuente vieja que tengo y ya luego de verificarlo pruebo con la mia


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 16, 2020)

TERMINADA!!!!

De nuevo gracias a todos de corazón por vuestra inestimable ayuda, sin la cual no habría sido posible. Gente como ustedes hacen de internet un sitio grande.

Con el potenciómetro al máximo, con el selector del transformador en 12V entrega 18V y si selecciono 24 entrega 38,7V. Ya me quedó claro que si la carga requiere poco voltaje seleccione el transformador en 12 y si requiere más de 18, lo pongo en 24.

¿Algún otro consejo? ¿Cuando la apague dejarla al mínimo voltaje o algo? Recuerden que no tengo ni idea


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 16, 2020)

Cualquier cosa que tenga filamentos que caliente como las lamparas, se iniciaran con una corriente mucho mayor a la de funcionamiento por lo que deberás tener especial atención si no quieres seguir cambiando fusibles.

Los motores o bobinados en general que trabajen conmutando también debes prestar atención ya que suelen o tener corriente o tensiones importantes o a la hora de conectarse o desconectarse.

En general cualquier cosa que no presente una resistencia pura de valor medianamente estable.

Una bobina de tesla de alta tensión o un boyero electrico estarían en lo ultimo de mi lista para probar una fuente de ese tipo ya que entran en los dispositivos que pueden tener circulando por la alimentación tensiones mucho mayores a las de alimentacion.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 17, 2020)

Buenos días. 
Te felicito!! Esa fuente siempre tendrá un valor incalculable para ti... 
Una cosilla para la próxima por si lo quieres tener en cuenta, la placa perforada si le metes un corte con un cutter por ambos lados se corte muy bien, y acostúmbrate siempre que hagas cualquier proyecto a la hora de ponerlo en marcha utilizar una bombilla en serie con la alimentacion ( en la fase o neutro), la potencia de dicha bombilla en relación al consumo...
Enhorabuena y saludos desde Málaga!!


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 17, 2020)

Gracias por vuestros consejos!!

*ricbevi*
La tesla la he probado con un pequeño cargador de 12v y funcionó bien. A ese voltaje la corriente es de 0,2A, No se si debería tener alguna precaución extra? El circuito para alimentar el primario son 2 transistores TIP31C con resistencias ecualizadoras de 0,22ohm y una resistencia de 47k


*rulfo *
Gracias por el consejo. Lo intenté solo por uno de los lados con el cutter, ese fue el problema


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 17, 2020)

*Duffman83 *El problema de ese tipo de circuitos rara vez es el consumo de su funcionamiento "normal" o de trabajo si no el retorno de alta tensión por la alimentación si no se encuentra debidamente previsto en el esquema eléctrico.

Con cualquier fuente realizada con un transformador, diodos y capacitor de filtrado cualquier esquema de ese tipo(bobina de Tesla)se puede probar sin riesgo alguno ya que hay poco o nada que "romper".

Posiblemente lo pruebes y no pase nada pero estoy marcando precisamente, junto a los filamentos, etc las cosas que* yo* no probaria en esa fuente después de mis años de experiencia viviendo/estudiando electrónica.


----------



## rulfo (Abr 17, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> TERMINADA!!!!
> 
> De nuevo gracias a todos de corazón por vuestra inestimable ayuda, sin la cual no habría sido posible. Gente como ustedes hacen de internet un sitio grande.
> 
> ...




Si no veo mal el interruptor de palanca es es el cargado de meter una o las dos del transformador, ¿¿que amperaje soporta dicho interruptor?? Te lo pregunto porque se ve muy pequeño, vaya que no soporte el paso de corriente...


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 17, 2020)

*@ricbevi*
Pues no se, el tipo del vídeo la conecta alegremente a la fuente, pero claro, no es lo suyo arriesgar esta después del por saco que ha dado. Adjunto esquema del circuito de la tesla. Realmente son 2 TIP31C en paralelo con las resistencias ecualizadoras, pero solo puse uno para simplificar.


*@rulfo*
Si si, me cercioné de eso, aguantaba bastante, pero gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 17, 2020)

rulfo dijo:


> el interruptor de palanca es es el cargado de meter una o las dos del transformador, ¿¿que amperaje soporta dicho interruptor??


Yo tengo varios por ahí y todos son de 2 ó 3A para 220V AC


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 17, 2020)

Por que no siguen eso de la Tesla Coil en algún tema acorde !


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 19, 2020)

Una última pregunta para zanjar el tema. Entiendo la función del diodo en polaridad inversa a la salida de la fuente. Pero si en la salida de la fuente colocase uno como en la foto, no bloquearía esa corriente igualmente? Esto ya es para asegurarme de que entendí como funcionan los diodos.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 19, 2020)

Duffman83 dijo:


> Una última pregunta para zanjar el tema. Entiendo la función del diodo en polaridad inversa a la salida de la fuente. Pero si en la salida de la fuente colocase uno como en la foto, no bloquearía esa corriente igualmente? Esto ya es para asegurarme de que entendí como funcionan los diodos.



No necesariamente para ese posible uso que comentaste. Acordate que cuando interrumpís la alimentación a una carga inductiva conectada a la salida de la fuente, este tipo de carga intenta mantener momentáneamente la corriente circulando por sí misma (como consecuencia de la energía almacenada en ella) actuando como si fuese esta misma una fuente de voltaje conectada en polaridad inversa a la salida de la propia fuente (donde disponías positivo, aparece ahora un negativo y en el otro extremo de la carga, exactamente lo opuesto), en un intento de ser claro y muy simple para darlo a entender (aunque no sea lo más correcto con los términos).

Si dispondrías un diodo en serie como en tu esquema, el cátodo de ese mismo diodo va a recibir una polaridad más negativa que su ánodo (en la situación de desconexión de la fuente) y va a circular corriente hacia la salida del regulador y algunos de sus componentes asociados (lo cual no es bueno que suceda).


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 19, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> ...



Ok, entonces no, no domino aun del todo el funcionamiento de los diodos. Pensé que la bloquearía al ir en contra de su polaridad.

Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 19, 2020)

La actitud que tomás en indagar (admitiendo tus propias limitaciones en esa búsqueda) no se encuentra fácilmente en la gente. Es una gran actitud que valoro en las personas y, creo, todos valoramos. Aunque te parezca que tus propuestas desencajen o puedan resultar a primera vista alocadas, te resalto que es poco común encontrar esa actitud de pensar "fuera de la caja". Es mucho más común encontrar abundancia.de esquemas preestablecidos como mecanismos de respuestas inmediatas y que no aportan para nuevas alternativas.

Siguiendo ese camino que elegiste, seguramente lo dominarás en no mucho tiempo.

Te felicito una vez más!!!


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 20, 2020)

Muchas gracias. La verdad es que soy muy curioso, y me encanta entender como funcionan las cosas. De hecho a pesar de que estudié economía, cuando me jubile mi intención es estudiar física


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenas. 

Antes de nada, de nuevo agradecer a todos la ayuda prestada, la fuente está dando muy buenos resultados.

En estos días se me ha ocurrido una cuestión. Si cojo un VARIAC y en su salida coloco un puente rectificador y un buen condensador electrolítico, siempre que en la salida del variac no supere los parámetros del puente y del condensador, tendría igualmente una fuente variable ¿Sería eso posible?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

*Si y toda electrificada , para quedarte muerto !*


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 24, 2020)

Creo, si no me equivoco, que ya se a hablado del tema y no es nada aconsejable por riesgo de shock eléctrico al no haber aislación.
Huy... me pisaron..  
Te puede pasar lo que al "ingeniero de bombillas" de  debajo de DOSMETROS


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 25, 2020)

Ahh ok, cierto. Gracias por la aclaración


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

Aquí les dejo un detalle interesante para tener en cuenta con los potenciómetros:



Vean lo que menciona en general en relación a la potencia disipada en el pote para incrementar la vida útil del mismo.

El texto fué extraído de la web de Rod Elliott, sitio muy respetado por la seriedad de sus artículos y desarrollos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Aquí les dejo un detalle interesante para tener en cuenta con los potenciómetros:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 189757
> 
> ...


Ok. Y???
*Necesitas* un pote de 5K (con 2K no te alcanza y no vienen de los "baratos") y *necesitas* una corriente de 10mA --> tenes que usar un pote con mayor capacidad de manejo de potencia.
Ahí indiqué los Bourns que manejan 2W, vienen de 10 vueltas para ajuste de precisión y valen $500 en mercadolibre.
Si te gastas $2500 o más en los otros componentes de la fuente, no entiendo por que arriesgar la estabilidad de la regulación y la precisión del ajuste por pichulear en el dispositivo que controla la tensión que entrega la fuente.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

Para el que siga sin entender que al adecuado funcionamiento de un regulador como el LM317 se lo garantiza con muchas más consideraciones simultáneas que decir solamente que la Rref deba ser 100 ohmios o que el pote deba ser 5K x 2W, le sugiero volver a leer este post:

"Post Número 356"

Y, si no mal recuerdo, debe haber sido mencionado en otro anterior post también, aunque posiblemente con otras palabras.

Luego, se vuelve a mencionar también algo similar en la explicación sobre la lógica de funcionamiento de la planillita de cálculo Excel que facilité post atrás, donde se contempla varias cosas más que esos solos dos parámetros. Ver posts 371 y 378.

Por otro lado, la elección de determinado valor de pote no se elige necesariamente porque se le deba hacer circular la corriente mínima de salida del regulador de modo que garantice estabilización del voltaje. Es un criterio, pero no el único ni el más adecuado. En la fijación de los valores de cada elemento periférico al regulador, intervienen muchas más consideraciones: voltaje mínimo de entrada (según filtrado, consumo, variación esperable de voltaje de red, etc.), rango necesario del voltaje de salida, corriente mínima por la carga, tolerancias esperables en los componentes, drop out mínimo del regulador, etc., etc.

Además, es de esperar que a está fuente no se la haga funcionar con uA a la salida y, si se diera el caso, hay millones de soluciones a eso (desde una resistencia, un led indicador, una fuente de corriente constante, etc.). De hecho, está posteada una fuente de corriente constante muy sencilla y efectiva si les agrada que el LM317 regule aún sin carga desde los 1,3 o 1,4 Voltios en adelante.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 28, 2020)

Para exponer solo una circunstancia por la cual elegir un valor determinado de Rref frente a otro y, en consecuencia un determinado valor de pote o trimpot frente a otro, habiendo garantizado adicional y simultáneamente una mínima "Io" por la salida del regulador, es que se recurre muchas veces a un valor relativamente más alto que bajo para Rref, como otro criterio de diseño y dimensionamiento de componentes periféricos al regulador.

Esa circunstancia suele estar sustentada por lograr una mejor atenuación del ripple entrante al regulador, cuyas diferencias suelen ubicarse en cerca de 4,18 dB aprox., lo que representa el equivalente de reducir el tamaño del banco de filtrado de entrada en casi 1,62 veces en relación al original si se empleara Rref menores y se pretendiera sostener la misma atenuación del ripple. Aquí, la ventaja es evidente, ya que el costo del banco de filtrado de entrada se reduce sensiblemente como así también las exigencias hacia el transformador y el rectificador. El cambio de costo por el cambio de valor de Rref es nulo, ya que en ambas circunstancias siguen disipando muy por debajo de 1/4 W (situación que es resuelta con una resistencia de similar potencia y costo pero solo de distinto valor).

Si se comparan dos esquemas básicos en torno al regulador con Cadj de 10 uF y Cout de 1 uF mantenidos como constantes en ambos casos, pero variando Rref y el valor del pote o trimpot en consecuencia, vemos clara ventaja hacia los valores más altos de Rref frente a los más bajos, incluso con un mantenimiento de la atenuación más constante hasta alcanzados los primeros 4 componentes espectrales secundarios de la rectificación por encima de la frecuencia fundamental de 100 Hz. Ver diferencias notorias en el espectro hasta los 400 o 500 Hz.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 28, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para exponer solo una circunstancia por la cual elegir un valor determinado de Rref frente a otro y, en consecuencia un determinado valor de pote o trimpot frente a otro, habiendo garantizado adicional y simultáneamente una mínima "Io" por la salida del regulador, es que se recurre muchas veces a un valor relativamente más alto que bajo para Rref, como otro criterio de diseño y dimensionamiento de componentes periféricos al regulador.
> 
> Esa circunstancia suele estar sustentada por lograr una mejor atenuación del ripple entrante al regulador, cuyas diferencias suelen ubicarse en cerca de 4,18 dB aprox., lo que representa el equivalente de reducir el tamaño del banco de filtrado de entrada en casi 1,62 veces en relación al original si se empleara Rref menores y se pretendiera sostener la misma atenuación del ripple. Aquí, la ventaja es evidente, ya que el costo del banco de filtrado de entrada se reduce sensiblemente como así también las exigencias hacia el transformador y el rectificador. El cambio de costo por el cambio de valor de Rref es nulo, ya que en ambas circunstancias siguen disipando muy por debajo de 1/4 W (situación que es resuelta con una resistencia de similar potencia y costo pero solo de distinto valor).
> 
> ...


Ya te lo dije por MP hace un tiempo y nunca contestaste: nada garantiza que el modelo de Multisim sea lo suficientemente real como para garantizar tu confianza ciega en los simuladores para parámetros que son marginales en las hojas de datos. De hecho, los propios modelos de T.I. fallan en varias cosas importantes que los datasheet apenas tratan (ver Build your own state-of-the-art audio amplifiers – Neurochrome Audio y sus hilos en diyaudio.com... el tío trabajaba para T.I. y simula con el Tina TI que usa los propios modelos de Texas). Entonces fijate en el datasheet que vos referiste para analizar la curva de rechazo al ripple vs. frecuencia ...no es muy parecida que digamos...
Por eso no vengas con simulaciones de parámetros estrafalarios para los cuales el datasheet garantiza el valor a 120 Hz que es el unico que importa (en realidad sus inmediaciones para nosotros -->100Hz) por que a 1kHz o 1MHz solo valdría para fuentes conmutadas...donde no se usa el 317     

Esto es una decisión de diseño: podés hacerlo bien o podés hacerlo mal. Pero si lo hacés mal, como aparentemente preferís hacerlo, por lo menos informalo para que sean los posibles constructores quienes decidan y NO vos.
Y así como simulás y escribís  tantas líneas de texto, deberías agregar: "yo lo hago así por que quiero usar un potenciómetro ped0rr0 que sale barato y si les vuelan los PIC o Arduinos en modo "sleep" no me importa"...simple y sincero.

Si es un problema de costo del potenciómetro, es un problema inexistente, por que si le pones "tu fuente de corriente" a la salida vas a gastar mucho mas (en diseño del PCB y agregado de puntos de falla) que poniendo un Bourns de 2W y *no vas a tener siquiera la precision de ese pote  por la fea ley de variación de la curva de tensión del LM317*...vos que tanto te preocupás por "usar todo el pote". Con el multivueltas tenés una precisión de ajuste muy superior para lo que pretende ser una "fuente de laboratorio" (ponele).
En los 90's se conseguían estos potes "multivueltas" de 5K pero Cambre ya parece no fabricarlos:


(Este es de 10K pero tengo varios de 5K en otra bolsa).
Esos son multivueltas truchos, ni siquiera se entibian y hace 25 años que los tengo funcionando ...querés mas vida útil???


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 29, 2020)

Es simple el asunto. Tu postura aquí en el foro es de absoluta imposición de lo que tiene que estar bien o mal y, bajo tu modo de participar o de inmiscuirte en todos los temas que se te plazcan, no pueden existir quienes puedan sostener algo diferente a tu modo de pensar. Tenés una forma pedante e insoportable de compartir conocimiento y, lo peor, que lo hacés sin dar el espacio para que todos podamos participar y podamos crecer.

Me he cansado de ver a un montón de foristas a los cuales les quitaste las ganas de seguir participando y enriquecer este foro. Que te quede claro: no es tu trabajo hacerlo.

Yo te admitiría que defiendas tu postura, pero lo hacés basándote en los dichos o experiencias de otros y, cuando te ha tocado demostrar lo contrario de cosas que también yo te he planteado, simplemente has ignorado y seguido como si no hubiese pedido yo nada. Para ejemplo, cualquier forista puede ver cuando expuse la posibilidad de otro tipo de rectificación y su incidencia en el espectro de frecuencia (en el tema de tu amplificador de auriculares, cosa que tampoco sería de tu autoría, ya que lo copiaste de Rod Elliott como otras tantas cosas). Simplemente cuando te lo plantié, ni contestaste e incluso luego pude medir y comprobar lo que yo sostenía podría pasar y, aún así, siquiera acotaste nada. Entonces, no te sorprendas que ahora yo sea el que no te conteste un MP.

Yo podría admitir que me corrijas, si demostrás autoridad de conocimiento y práctica, pero estás muy lejos de cumplirlo. Como ejemplo reciente, se puede ver tu total falta de criterio y practicidad cuando quisiste demostrar la disipación tolerable de un pote, donde vos te encontraste limitado en asociar 3 fuentes para hacer circular 10 mA por la pista de un pote lineal sin hacer saturar el transistor de la fuente de corriente constante!!!. Esa infantilada se la perdono a quien comienza a dar los primeros pasos en la electrónica de secundaria, pero no a un docente universitario. Como supe comentar, era de esperar hacer uso solo de una fracción de pista, sabiendo que era de ley lineal y no tener que apilar millones de fuentes. Menos mal que intentaste demostrar la disipación de un pote de solo 5 K, porque si te tocaba hacerlo para uno de 1 M, estabas frito!!!.

Te sugeriría bajarte del caballo y dejar fluir las ideas y participaciones de otros, ya que como se está viendo, eres el único que sale al cruce y de la peor forma. Acaso es grato que te pongan como pusiste a mis posts?: "Ok .Y???". Otras veces, pusiste "Psssssss". Otras, no puedo reproducirlas y las has puesto incluso en inglés, ya que son falta de respeto.


----------



## Duffman83 (Abr 29, 2020)

Hola a todos.

La fuente sigue funcionando perfectamente aunque no la estoy usando mucho. Todo esto asunto me ha hecho ver que antes de ponerme a trastear con estas cosas debo saber más electrónica. Por ello he recuperado unos libros muy antiguos que tenía y que me regalaron de niño. Electricidad básica volúmenes del 1 al 5 de Van Valkenburgh. Son realmente buenos. Ya me miré a fondo la ley de ohm y resistencias en serie y paralelo. Ahora ando con las leyes de kirchhoff. 

Lo dicho, hasta que no conozca bien la teoría, no volveré a la práctica. Por ello quiero agradecerles a todos la ayuda prestada, la paciencia que tuvieron conmigo y espero volver por el foro cuando pueda plantear cuestiones realmente serias.

Un saludo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 29, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Yo podría admitir que me corrijas, si demostrás autoridad de conocimiento y práctica, pero estás muy lejos de cumplirlo. Como ejemplo reciente, se puede ver tu total falta de criterio y practicidad cuando quisiste demostrar la disipación tolerable de un pote, *donde vos te encontraste limitado en asociar 3 fuentes para hacer circular 10 mA por la pista de un pote lineal sin hacer saturar el transistor de la fuente de corriente constante!!!*. Esa infantilada se la perdono a quien comienza a dar los primeros pasos en la electrónica de secundaria, pero no a un docente universitario.


Para que se entienda: yo no me encuentro limitado por nada excepto por las leyes físicas, las mismas que vos pretendés "no escuchar" ahora por que no te conviene.  Vos sabés MUY BIEN por que tuve que sumar tres fuentes para provocar la máxima disipación en el potenciómetro, pero además de mentir estás tomando por idiotas a los demás foristas cuando el asunto es una simple Ley de Ohm que tiene más de 100 años. Seguís insistiendo con que soy un docente universitario que no tiene idea de nada, y eso es solo para desmerecerme por que no tenés absolutamente ningún argumento que soporte la mentira que estás escribiendo y que YO estoy poniendo en blanco sobre negro--->


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Como supe comentar, *era de esperar hacer uso solo de una fracción de pista*, sabiendo que era de ley lineal y no tener que apilar millones de fuentes. *Menos mal que intentaste demostrar la disipación de un pote de solo 5 K*, porque si te tocaba hacerlo para uno de 1 M, estabas frito!!!.


Eso te hiere (y de ahí el enojo) por que demostré en público el caso mas desfavorable de disipación que podía suceder en ese potenciómetro y no te dí la oportunidad de contraatacar con alguna otra sanata que hubieras usado para esconder las mentiras que estabas sosteniendo, por que si yo hubiera tomado solo una fracción de la pista, como muy alegremente indicás, *jamás hubiera logrado medir la temperatura provocada por la disipación máxima en el pote* y hubiera tenido que escalarla usando leyes desconocidas y sobre las cuales muy seguramente hubieras armado alguna otra nube de humo....pero claro...tu instrumento de medida es un simulador.

Como tal vez haya algunos que no les queda muy claro la mentira que estás diciendo sobre mí y sobre el circuito de prueba, lo pongo con algunas ecuaciones eléctricas básicas que vuelven a demostrar que vos estás intentando tomar al foro por idiota:

Corriente *constante* de realimentación del LM317 --> *Ir=10mA*

Esa corriente pasa por el potenciómetro de ajuste de la tensión de salida (es *corriente constante*!!! ehh??), entonces:
La disipación es *P=Ir^2 * R* y se produce cuando *R=máximo=5K* por que *Ir* es constante y lo único que puede variar es *R*, OK?

Si el potenciómetro vale 5K y si circulan sobre él 10mA la tensión sobre el pote para el caso de disipación máxima será (Ley de Ohm otra vez, ehh??) --> *V=Ir*R*=0.01A * 5000 Ohms=*50V*, OK?

Y la potencia disipada será *P*=I^2 * R= (0.01A ^2) * 5000 ohms = *0.5 watts*

O sea, *obligatoria y físicamente necesito 50V para asegurarme de aplicar los 10mA sobre un pote de 5K y lograr la máxima disipación posible* y luego medir la temperatura resultante. Es física y matemática básica y acá no podés mentir. Quien saque la cuenta va a obtener el mismo resultado.
Como yo solo tengo dos fuentes de 20V y una de 5V tuve que ponerlas en serie para lograr una corriente adecuada para el pote que usé en la demo y que no se saturara el transistor de la fuente de corriente. _Dicho esto, me gustaría que en tu infinita sabiduría nos explicaras a los ignorantes de este foro y a los docentes universitarios burros como yó, como hacés para *medir la temperatura real* del potenciómetro provocada por la *disipación máxima*, que se logra a un valor de 5K y corriente constante de 10 mA, midiendo solo sobre *una *fracción de pista...digamos 500 ohms si te gusta ese valor o el que vos quieras o te quede cómodo. Es más, hasta sería muy bueno que nos ilustraras haciendo vos el experimento y trayéndonos fotos y/o videos y/o ecuaciones que nos permitan apreciar lo ignorantes e incrédulos que somos (si lo hacés, te aviso que a mí me agradan las justificaciones técnicas y matemáticas...no "el me parece que...")._

No te preocupés....no vas a poder explicar NADA por varios motivos:
1- Lo que decís es MENTIRA.
2- Lo que YO estoy diciendo es *método científico*...algo de lo que vos ni siquiera sabés que existe
3- Todo este circo que has hecho solo sirve para auto-inflar tu ego creyéndote que sos un ser superior y para ello recurrís a mentirles a los foristas y ocultar los bolazos que estás escribiendo atrás de simulaciones esotéricas, con la esperanza de que te sigan alabando.
4- *Cuando atacás al que escribe y no a lo que escribe*, es un claro indicio de que ya no tenés argumentos para discutir y ni para sostener tu posición, y en ese momento ya se extingue el poco respeto que aún te guardaba y deja de interesarme discutir con vos.

Chau nene...mejor te paso a "modo ignorado" y me dejo de perder el tiempo con aprendices de brujo.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 30, 2020)

Mientras más te esfuerces en aclarar tus métodos, más evidente queda tu total ignorancia.

Si quisieras demostrar si se daña o no un pote lineal y conocida de antemano su corriente máxima admisible, hacés circular esa corriente y yá. Ni siquiera es necesario hacerlo por toda la pista. Simplemente, si superaras ese límite de corriente, va a dañarse irremediablemente, sea haciéndolo por una diminuta fracción o por toda la pista. Sucede lo mismo que con un trozo de cable o alambre, o acaso cuando armamos fusibles caseros debemos hacerlo de determinado largo???

Para que lo sepas y te lo recuerdes: "LOS ELEMENTOS RESISTIVOS SE DAÑAN POR EL EXCESO QUE SUPERA SU DENSIDAD DE CORRIENTE ADMISIBLE". La potencia disipada en un trozo de pieza resistiva es una consecuencia de la circulación de la corriente.

Otra cosa para que recuerdes: "A un pote lineal podés dañarlo incluso con solo una fracción de su potencia admisible total, para demostrarte que la potencia total no tiene nada que ver, más sí la corriente". Para ello, desarrollá más del 50 % de su disipación admisible total sobre menos del 50 % de resistencia total y listo. Existirían infinidad de puntos en los que lo puedas dañar: desarrollar más del 10 % de su disipación admisible total sobre menos del 10 % de resistencia total y, así sucesivamente todos los puntos que se te ocurran.

Pobres de tus alumnos...

Muy amable por lo de nene!!!. Me dá esperanzas en que tengo mucho tiempo por aprender, a diferencia tuya que se te escapó el tiempo sin aprender nada!!!. Quedate tranquilo que los foristas saben discernir y de ellos yo aprendo mucho: no va a ser necesario que los intentes confundir.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 30, 2020)

Acorde a lo que expuse en el post 403, subo mediciones reales para que sean contrastadas con las estimaciones de la simulación.

Se armaron rápidamente dos circuitos como los de la figura siguiente:



Como se puede observar, la diferencia entre ambos circuitos radica solo en el cambio de valor de Rref (véase R1 en el circuito superior y R4 en el inferior) y el de una resistencia sustituta donde podría ir un pote (véase R2 en el circuito superior y R5 en el inferior). Obsérvese que la relación de R1 a R2 es similar a la relación de R4 a R5, de modo que el voltaje de salida programado sería aproximadamente similar en ambos casos (si se desprecia el efecto de la débil Iadj tanto en R2 como en R5).

A continuación, una foto de parte del circuito real superior, donde se ven las puntas del osciloscopio tomando el ripple de salida sobre la resistencia de 150 ohmios:



A continuación, se muestran los oscilogramas del ripple en la entrada y en la salida del circuito superior con Rref de 100 ohmios y R2 de 1K:





Luego, se repite exactamente lo mismo pero con el circuito inferior, donde Rref pasa a ser de 240 ohmios y R5 de 2K4:





Como se puede observar, aunque muy al límite de la resolución y limitación de mi instrumento, que existe una *clara diferencia en el ripple de salida*, enmascarada en parte por lo grueso del trazo del osciloscopio que debí ajustar para que me lo tome correctamente la cámara.

Aquí una superposición para la comparación:



A continuación, subo la simulación, para ver qué tan lejos podría estar de la realidad:



Se procuró utilizar similar escala, aunque el desplazamiento vertical es inevitable.

Por último, subo las otras imágenes pero de menor interés:

Comparativa entre mediciones de ripples de entrada:



Comparativa entre simulaciones de ripples de entrada:



Debo aclarar que el trafo real tenía menor voltaje al declarado, cosa que se puede observar contrastando medición con simulación.

Cuando disponga de tiempo, subo los espectros de cada caso.

*EMITAN UDS. SUS CONCLUSIONES*


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 1, 2020)

El siguiente paso que me restaría hacer, para cuantificar la diferencia en el ripple de salida, sería emplear un voltaje AC mayor de secundario de modo de poder implementar una filtración más mediocre (menor a los 200 uF actuales) y permitir al mismo tiempo que al regulador le lleguen los voltajes mínimos necesarios para que continúe regulando el voltaje programado (voltaje último que incluso podría reducirse algo más, para maximizar lo mediocre del filtrado en la entrada del regulador), todo para poder despegar de la zona de resolución mínima de mi osciloscopio (sin necesidad de acudir a otras técnicas de magnificación, que puedan alterar los resultados directos y concretos).

Todo ello sería para poder verificar ese 62 % de diferencia predicho en la simulación del post 403 (porcentaje a recalcular en mis circuitos reales últimos por poseer valores distintos de los de esa simulación del post 403), que si bien por la resolución de las mediciones actuales no se puede verificar con precisión, a simple vista se ven diferencias apreciables que podrían indicar estar dentro de esos rangos.

El otro camino podría ser igualar los ripples de salida, alterando en uno de los casos el filtrado principal (los 200 uF actuales), de modo de conocer si también se llega a ese 62 % de diferencia en el filtrado que se predijo o el porcentaje que ahora le corresponda a mis circuitos reales. Tendría que darse con aproximadamente unos 123,46 uF o algo por ahí (estimando con el 62 %, aunque hay que recalcularlo por los cambios de valores hechos en el armado).

Comparando la diferencia medida real entre los ripples de entrada vemos que solo arroja una diferencia del 5 % (5,7 cuadros verticales contra 6 aprox.), cosa que abonaría que si la diferencia en la salida llega a ese 62 % o lo que finalmente deba ser, sería efectivamente consecuencia de haber empleado esa red divisora de mayor valor (240 ohmios y 2K4).

El efecto es concreto y no suele verse especificado en los datasheet.

Cuando disponga de más mediciones, las comparto.

*Edit: acabo de recalcular la diferencia por simulación que debería existir en los circuitos armados en los 100 Hz: 30,55 % o 2,32 dB. Esos deberán ser los valores a verificar en particular.*


----------



## diegomj1973 (May 1, 2020)

Finalmente, dispuse un poco de tiempo hoy y me puse a medir el espectro en frecuencia del ripple de salida en ambos circuitos (los que en realidad son uno solo, al que solamente le cambio la red divisora de 100 ohmios / 1K por 240 ohmios / 2K4).

Este método me permite ver mucho mejor lo que con osciloscopio se me dificulta diferenciar (salvo lleve a cabo las modificaciones citadas para despegarme más del piso de resolución de mi instrumento).

Los resultados son más evidentes e incluso pude verificar que las diferencias no son nada despreciables.

Obviamente, con todo montado en protoboard existen importantes ruidos inducidos, aunque se pueden diferenciar fácil y claramente porque son múltiplos de 50 Hz (que es la frecuencia de mi red), difieren notablemente en amplitud de lo que necesito discriminar y la frecuencia fundamental de la rectificación empleada es de 100 Hz.

Primero, mido el espectro en frecuencia del piso de ruido del sistema de adquisición:



Claramente se ve la cresta en 50 Hz, que es el ruido de red inducido en los cables de medición. También se pueden observar los múltiplos.

Ahora, mido el espectro en frecuencia del ripple de salida de la variante con Rref de 100 ohmios:



En este espectro me voy a centrar en las crestas ubicadas en 100 Hz y en las sucesivas ubicadas en sus múltiplos superiores hasta 1 KHz (200, 300, 400, 500, 600, 700, 800, 900 y 1 KHz inclusive). Por encima de 1 KHz, mi sistema no me permite discriminar mucho más.

A continuación, mido el espectro en frecuencia del ripple de salida de la variante con Rref de 240 ohmios:



Por último, subo ambos espectros a la par para que puedan ser comparados más fácilmente:



No me voy a centrar en los valores de atenuación de cada componente espectral, sino solo en la diferencia que se producen entre ambas variantes de divisor resistivo (como único cambio).

Entre ellos se pueden observar claras diferencias que las tabulo a continuación:

100Hz => 5,5 dB
200Hz => 5,5 dB
300Hz => 4,5 dB
400Hz => 7 dB
500Hz => 4 dB
600Hz => 5.5 dB
700Hz => 5 dB
800Hz => 4 dB
900Hz => 4 dB
1KHz => 4 dB

Como pueden observar, las diferencias están en general desde *2 dB en adelante* en favor de la opción de 240 ohmios / 2K4 frente a la de 100 ohmios / 1K, si le restamos ese *corrimiento de 2 dB aprox. en el ruido de 50 Hz*

Siempre trato de "no ir por lo obvio" con mis experiencias y, esa actitud, me ha ayudado a superarme y encontrar cosas que me resultan gratamente sorprendentes.

Esto es difícil que lo encontremos citado en el datasheet, pero una vez más me confirma que uno no está tan equivocado en lo que hace con las herramientas que puede tener a mano, entre ellas, la simulación que otros tanto detestan...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (May 27, 2020)

Hace casi un mes, luego de discutir intensamente y demostrar claramente mi posición, decidí dejar este hilo (estaba muy molesto) y *bloquear* (ignorar en el lenguaje de XenForo) al usuario @diegomj1973 por que ya había pasado a insultarme en virtud de no poder rebatir mis argumentos. Este post que abajo cito nunca lo leí (por que lo había bloqueado) hasta hace un par de horas que, ya mas calmo, decidí analizar su respuesta y encontré lo que era obvio iba a suceder: una nube de humo mezclada con un absoluto desconocimiento de la física y la electricidad básica.
Como siento mucho aprecio por FdeE, no puedo dejar que las barbaridades expuesta en el post citado sean leídas por principiantes que potencialmente pueden visitarlo (digo principiantes, por que nadie medianamente formado y que haya seguido la discusión puede respetar ni aceptar nada de lo escrito).

Vamos con mi respuesta:


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Mientras más te esfuerces en aclarar tus métodos, más evidente queda tu total ignorancia.


     
Puro bla bla bla bla pero sin una prueba de nada que muestre mi ignorancia.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Si quisieras demostrar si se daña o no un pote lineal y conocida de antemano su corriente máxima admisible, hacés circular esa corriente y yá.


ERROR!!! No querés entender (para poder desviar el tema) que lo que mi ensayo mostró era la duplicación de exactamente la misma situación del potenciómetro que vos DECIS (por que nunca lo demostraste) que se prende fuego y que resultó que a plena potencia disipada solo tomaba una temperatura ligeramente moderada, sin chispas ni explosiones ni humo... como la física dice que debe ser, no las palabras vacías.
Pero no solo eso, sino que además agregaste esto:


diegomj1973 dijo:


> Ni siquiera es necesario hacerlo por toda la pista. Simplemente, si superaras ese límite de corriente, va a dañarse irremediablemente, sea haciéndolo por una diminuta fracción o por toda la pista. Sucede lo mismo que con un trozo de cable o alambre, o acaso cuando armamos fusibles caseros debemos hacerlo de determinado largo???


lo que es una muestra clara y evidente del *terrible desconocimiento* de la forma de operación del potenciómetro en la fuente con el LM317. Te lo dije muchas veces, pero como no sabés de electricidad ni de física ==> no podés "captar" lo que te expliqué, y por si no lo recordás me auto-cito:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Corriente *constante* de realimentación del LM317 --> *Ir=10mA*
> 
> Esa corriente pasa por el potenciómetro de ajuste de la tensión de salida (es *corriente constante*!!! ehh??), entonces:
> La disipación es *P=Ir^2 * R* y se produce cuando *R=máximo=5K* por que *Ir* es constante y lo único que puede variar es *R*, OK?
> ...


Reconozco que tal vez me equivoqué y no debí usar la física y matemática básicas para explicarlo, así que ahora lo voy a hacer con unos dibujitos con la esperanza de que puedas entenderlo:



Lo que dice el dibujo es que por el pote circula *corriente constante* (corriente que no varía, corriente que siempre es igual, corriente que no cambia en el tiempo...se entiende??) y que el potenciómetro es una resistencia variable según la posición del cursor..se entiende?? El dibujito muestra claramente que a medida que GIRO el cursor del potenciómetro aumenta la longitud de la pista resistiva y ello produce el aumento de la resistencia...se entiende??? Mientras mas giro el cursor, mayor es la longitud de pista comprendida entre el inicio del recorrido del cursor y de su posición actual y por ende, mayor es la resistencia entre ambos extremos...se entiende?? Si hasta ahí entendiste, sigo, y si nó volvé a leerlo por que es fácil.
Si ya lograste entender lo anterior, espero que comprendas ahora por que lo hice con el pote al *máximo de giro ==> máxima resistencia*?? Como tal vez te perdiste algunas clases te lo vuelvo a explicar auto-citándome:


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Esa corriente pasa por el potenciómetro de ajuste de la tensión de salida (es *corriente constante*!!! ehh??), entonces:
> La disipación es *P=Ir^2 * R* y se produce cuando *R=máximo=5K* por que *Ir* es constante y lo único que puede variar es *R*, OK?


Espero que también veas en el dibujo que al ser mas larga la fracción de pista expuesta al paso de la corriente, también es mayor la superficie de disipación (transmisión, radiación y convección...te suenan??) lo que ayuda a mantener una menor temperatura en el caso mas desfavorable de este análisis.

Con respecto a los fusibles, naaaaaaa......no tienen NADA que ver!!!...estos *no trabajan con CORRIENTE CONSTANTE!!!* así que esa comparación guardátela por que dá poco menos que lástima...aunque sí, si eso es lo único que podes elaborar como comparación creo que también vas a tener que estudiar electrotecnia básica.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para que lo sepas y te lo recuerdes: "*LOS ELEMENTOS RESISTIVOS SE DAÑAN POR EL EXCESO QUE SUPERA SU DENSIDAD DE CORRIENTE ADMISIBLE*". *La potencia disipada en un trozo de pieza resistiva es una consecuencia de la circulación de la corriente*.


Bue....también te perdiste la clase de *superconductores*!!!
Por como no sé ni necesito recordar barbaridades te lo voy a aclarar: *LOS ELEMENTOS RESISTIVOS SE DAÑAN POR EL EXCESO DE POTENCIA DISIPADA QUE SUPERA SU CAPACIDAD ADMISIBLE*. Si algo se prende fuego, lo hace por exceso de potencia dispada!! venga de donde sea que venga ese exceso de potencia....pensá que sucede con los superconductores y vas a encontrar como tu teoría se vá al piso....y si te gusta seguir tonteando con los fusibles, analizalo....pero no acá por que no tiene nada que ver con el tema en discusión.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Otra cosa para que recuerdes: "A un pote lineal podés dañarlo incluso con solo una fracción de su potencia admisible total, para demostrarte que la potencia total no tiene nada que ver, más sí la corriente". Para ello, desarrollá más del 50 % de su disipación admisible total sobre menos del 50 % de resistencia total y listo. Existirían infinidad de puntos en los que lo puedas dañar: desarrollar más del 10 % de su disipación admisible total sobre menos del 10 % de resistencia total y, así sucesivamente todos los puntos que se te ocurran.


Bla bla bla bla bla...y que tiene que ver con lo analizado? O te perdiste de nuevo?
A ver, una pista: *corriente constante*...te suena??



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Pobres de tus alumnos...


No sé por que...yo no enseño ni electricidad ni electrónica, pero los que te enseñaron a vos....huuuummmmmm



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Muy amable por lo de nene!!!. Me dá esperanzas en que tengo mucho tiempo por aprender, a diferencia tuya que se te escapó el tiempo sin aprender nada!!!.


La verdad es que es mejor que sigas estudiando y tratando de aprender, por que como vas...vas a necesitar bastaaaaante tiempo.



diegomj1973 dijo:


> Quedate tranquilo que los foristas saben discernir y de ellos yo aprendo mucho: no va a ser necesario que los intentes confundir.


Claro, por eso escribo este post: para que vos aprendas algo y que los foristas no se confundan.
Y más...lo he explicado con exactamente lo mismo que dije hace un mes.

*PD: *Antes de decirle a alguien que es un bruto, que no sabe nada y todas las estupideces que has escrito, asegurate que quien recibe el mensaje realmente sea el destinatario. No voy a citar todos los posts donde me dijiste que era una vergüenza como docente universitario pero no pudiste sostener ABSOLUTAMENTE NADA de lo que escribiste, no demostraste NADA y en este post confundiste la operación de los fusibles con la de un portenciómetro sometido a corriente constante. Te lo digo de onda, pero dás pena.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (May 27, 2020)

!Meninas no si xispen , jo pense que esa peleya tecnologica habia terminado a tienpos !
!Mas parecen Edison y Tesla defendendo tu teses de quien es lo mas acertado !
!Saludos desde Brasil!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

